# "The Naughty Step " Bar and Club open 24/7 Free drinks



## minnie

its my house 
umm vixie i'm afraid i've stolen your thread a little but at least we can drink orange juice again now


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> its my house
> umm vixie i'm afraid i've stolen your thread a little but at least we can drink orange juice again now


 I'm deeply hurt you could steal my business, how could you 



Orange juice anyone LOL  (code for alcohol now lol)


----------



## minnie

muahahaha evil buisness steeler to the rescue!


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> muahahaha evil buisness steeler to the rescue!


 what are you going to steal next


----------



## minnie

the green hat company ofcourse!


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> the green hat company ofcourse!


ha ha ha as long as you leave a hat for me I dont mind lol


----------



## minnie

LOL yep, course i will  brothers birthday today got to go swimming with him and some other kiddies


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> LOL yep, course i will  brothers birthday today got to go swimming with him and some other kiddies


lol rather you than me


----------



## minnie

ha ha, got a big inflatable dinosour or something like that there eek!


----------



## Vixie

lol that should be fun  the kids will love it though I bet


----------



## minnie

hope so, these are the kids that are taking their level 1 sailing course with me so i can tell you they love water!


----------



## Vixie

well you should have a laugh then  when is your sailing trip, I cant remember


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> well you should have a laugh then  when is your sailing trip, I cant remember


2 weeks time, i never said origonaly so you never did forget


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> 2 weeks time, i never said origonaly so you never did forget


 thats OK then lol are you looking forward to it?


----------



## Lost Bird

evening all ---- shuffle up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

lol there you go plenty of room here for you


----------



## Lost Bird

Thank you Vixie!!!

what's happening in here then??


----------



## Vixie

its a quiet day by the looks of it lol might hire some hunky blokes to put on a show for us lol


----------



## minnie

good afternoon


----------



## Lost Bird

mmmmmmmmmmmm sounds nice


----------



## Lost Bird

hi minnie  .......


----------



## Vixie

Lost Bird said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm sounds nice


 wonder what show we should make them do 



minnie said:


> good afternoon


well hello there minnie, hows you?


----------



## minnie

fine thanks, ment to be showing whippets later at a t&l show near telford soon so i better go again now


----------



## Lost Bird

that revolving door gets some proper hammer


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> fine thanks, ment to be showing whippets later at a t&l show near telford soon so i better go again now


well dont forget to come back and let us know how you got on, good luck with the show 



Lost Bird said:


> that revolving door gets some proper hammer


........


----------



## Lost Bird

right singing off for a bit the now ( i need to go make myself sick - I've just sat here and eaten a 175g bag of midget gems ) rofl


----------



## Lost Bird

signing !!!!! and to practice my english and my afternoon spelling lesson....


----------



## minnie

helooo, i'm back! ended up not taking the whippets for some reason or other but as it wasn't a kc event coopie could enter and he some how managed to come home with best in show, the judge commented that he was the best bred dog he'd seen in years which meant a lot to me as he is my baby err and he ate half a chocolate cake that someone left on the floor


----------



## tashi

Morning just popped in for an early morning coffee break (with a dash of cointreau)


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Morning just popped in for an early morning coffee break (with a dash of cointreau)


hello there hows things?


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> helooo, i'm back! ended up not taking the whippets for some reason or other but as it wasn't a kc event coopie could enter and he some how managed to come home with best in show, the judge commented that he was the best bred dog he'd seen in years which meant a lot to me as he is my baby err and he ate half a chocolate cake that someone left on the floor


aww bless him, well done, my dogs would have eaten it too


----------



## minnie

good evening


----------



## Vixie

good evening, it seems we are the only two people here again, what does that say about us 

Orange juice


----------



## minnie

indeed, but i'm no alcoholic!


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> indeed, but i'm no alcoholic!


no just very naughty


----------



## minnie

oh yeah, didn't think about that its so normal


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> oh yeah, didn't think about that its so normal


lol  tashi may join us if she comes back on line


----------



## minnie

Ah yes, good good


----------



## tashi

Hey folks I am here YEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## minnie

YAY lol hello


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Hey folks I am here YEYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


wooo hooo  nice to have you back here


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> wooo hooo  nice to have you back here


I know I spent nearly every night in the caravan bar


----------



## minnie

trust you  home again now though, drink with us


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> trust you  home again now though, drink with us


wont have company like last week though LOL


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> wont have company like last week though LOL


and whats wrong with our company


----------



## minnie

LOL
our 'tin tent's' electric has gone


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> and whats wrong with our company


nowt but last weeks company was hilarious


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> LOL
> our 'tin tent's' electric has gone


oh no just as well you aint going to devon in it now then


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> oh no just as well you aint going to devon in it now then


doh yes, still avn't got on the plane yet so there is still time....


----------



## Vixie

right I'm off you have offended me now tashi 

actually I'm going for a bath, I have a thumping headache so going to try to relax for a bit, might be on later bye


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> right I'm off you have offended me now tashi
> 
> actually I'm going for a bath, I have a thumping headache so going to try to relax for a bit, might be on later bye


when I see you will explain about the company LOL lucky to still have a hubbie


----------



## Vixie

LOL  OK cann't wait to hear all the gossip, chat later byeeeeeee both


----------



## tashi

speak later dont forget to come back


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> speak later dont forget to come back


lol now would I do that


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> LOL  OK cann't wait to hear all the gossip, chat later byeeeeeee both


byes

tashi : did he have tatoos???


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> byes
> 
> tashi : did he have tatoos???


nah he was on the other bus LOL and a very drunk show doctor


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> nah he was on the other bus LOL and a very drunk show doctor


not even a mostache then?


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> not even a mostache then?


yeah he has one of them good looking actually (as they all are)


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> yeah he has one of them good looking actually (as they all are)


aaah think i told you this but according to the victorians 'kissing a man without a mostache is like eating an egg without salt' (that is now going to be in my signiture btw


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> aaah think i told you this but according to the victorians 'kissing a man without a mostache is like eating an egg without salt' (that is now going to be in my signiture btw


dont like eggs with salt perhaps thats why out of choice I like them clean shaven


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> dont like eggs with salt perhaps thats why out of choice I like them clean shaven


LOL yep, did you see the mostache championships on tv the other night? omg the size


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> LOL yep, did you see the mostache championships on tv the other night? omg the size


no couldnt get reception until the last day in the 'van so we were watching dvds


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> no couldnt get reception until the last day in the 'van so we were watching dvds


lol this was a few weeks ago, they even had hair gell on them


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> lol this was a few weeks ago, they even had hair gell on them


that is just sad lol


----------



## minnie

very! 
Google Image Result for http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_jun2006/WorldMoustacheCompetition.jpg wow @ the windmill one


----------



## tashi

seen it all now what will they be doing next


----------



## minnie

erm i'm noteven going to think about that one


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> erm i'm noteven going to think about that one


right back to the bar what you drinking tonight these waiters are a bit slow tonight dont you think


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> right back to the bar what you drinking tonight these waiters are a bit slow tonight dont you think


indeed, be having chocolate milkshake please


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> indeed, be having chocolate milkshake please


hmmm that could be quite rude


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> hmmm that could be quite rude


 i could make it bananna i you want?


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i could make it bananna i you want?


yeah like banana


----------



## minnie

riiight ok then


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> riiight ok then


can I have some chocolate sprinklings on it please


----------



## minnie

but of course


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> but of course


love the sig but think you ought to have one of them photos to go with it LOL


----------



## minnie

oh yeah, forgot about that,.....


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> oh yeah, forgot about that,.....


well come on then which one you gonna have


----------



## minnie

done


----------



## Vixie

hello ladies  see I remembered to come back lol


----------



## tashi

you feeling better hun


----------



## minnie

Hola  glad you remembered


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> you feeling better hun


still got a bit of a head ache but not quite as bad, feeling much more relaxed now though  Lionel playing war games on the xbox isnt helping though 



minnie said:


> Hola  glad you remembered


me toooo, its tough and go with me at the moment never know if I will remember or not


----------



## minnie

ooh stupid headaches you know the best cure is a moustache but don't get me started on that again.


----------



## tashi

you pair of 'oldies' you


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> ooh stupid headaches you know the best cure is a moustache but don't get me started on that again.


ha ha ha now do I really want to know 



tashi said:


> you pair of 'oldies' you


hey I prefer youthfully challenged thankyou


----------



## minnie

youthfully challanged... now i might need to borrow that one


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> youthfully challanged... now i might need to borrow that one


 borrow away lol


----------



## tashi

dont think I would get away with it


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> dont think I would get away with it


of course you would especially if you were wearing that green cardigan and the gold bikini


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> of course you would especially if you were wearing that green cardigan and the gold bikini


deffo get away with it then in fact wouldnt have to worry cos the men in white coats would take me away


----------



## minnie

y' know its sad, we're the only 3 people in the bar, we need to advertize
got to go now


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> deffo get away with it then in fact wouldnt have to worry cos the men in white coats would take me away


or would it be men in orange coats and blue spots?


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> deffo get away with it then in fact wouldnt have to worry cos the men in white coats would take me away


pmsl at least you would get a rest then 



minnie said:


> y' know its sad, we're the only 3 people in the bar, we need to advertize
> got to go now


 I know loads of people used to come in here to drink but its dead, must throw a party one night and invite everyone 

 dont go


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> pmsl at least you would get a rest then
> 
> I know loads of people used to come in here to drink but its dead, must throw a party one night and invite everyone
> 
> dont go


I'm back been talking to elena


----------



## Vixie

and I'm about to go  headache is getting worse again


----------



## Vixie

good night all


----------



## catzndogz

I know loads of people used to come in here to drink but its dead, must throw a party one night and invite everyone 

can i have an invite when you have a party  i'll bring a bottle or 2 or even a case or 2  can't stop tohight as i've to go to work


----------



## tashi

catzndogz said:


> I know loads of people used to come in here to drink but its dead, must throw a party one night and invite everyone
> 
> can i have an invite when you have a party  i'll bring a bottle or 2 or even a case or 2  can't stop tohight as i've to go to work


course you can it is going to be a real swinging one and soon as well


----------



## catzndogz

thanks looking forward to it


----------



## tashi

Will have to have a theme night so get your thinking caps on


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> Will have to have a theme night so get your thinking caps on


cowboy/wild west do you think?

just been shopping and walked in to the pet shop, bought hamster food, 5 reflective collar/lead sets, 7 of them huge bone things, a couple of brushes for the horses and a big bag of minced tripe, i swear they they thought i was insane!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> cowboy/wild west do you think?
> 
> just been shopping and walked in to the pet shop, bought hamster food, 5 reflective collar/lead sets, 7 of them huge bone things, a couple of brushes for the horses and a big bag of minced tripe, i swear they they thought i was insane!


well


----------



## minnie

what are you trying to say?


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> what are you trying to say?


I really dont know but with a sig like that


----------



## minnie

oh er yes that sort of does give a lot away
my secret is out


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> Will have to have a theme night so get your thinking caps on


sorry its just come to me now, GREEN HAT DAY and we can start now!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> sorry its just come to me now, GREEN HAT DAY and we can start now!


or if Barney is around we could have a pink and fluffy day


----------



## minnie

oh yeah forgot about that one


----------



## Vixie

hello both


----------



## 3 red dogs

Bars Open... Drinks on Me!!!

Mind the dogs, Cat's, Hedgehogs, Horses, hamsters and other creatures as you approach the bar. 
And for gawd sake dont sit on Zoo Keepers Hedgehogs, that's an experience to be avoided at all costs!


----------



## catzndogz

hi i'll just have an oj please got go out in car later.


----------



## 3 red dogs

1 oj comming up, crushed ice and a hint of something speical, just for you.


----------



## catzndogz

wow that's good. oop's the horse just stood on foot, the cats jumped on my knee


----------



## tashi

can I have a very very large whiskey please


----------



## 3 red dogs

Whiskey for the tashi one.... ** runs out back to get my speical bottle*** here ya go hun, try this, and watch the hedgehogs!! cat wont bother he's found a lap to crash on!


----------



## catzndogz

3 red dogs said:


> 1 oj comming up, crushed ice and a hint of something speical, just for you.


 what was that speical something? boy it was good could i be cheeky & have another one please? sorry i can't get up has the dogs are laying on my feet


----------



## 3 red dogs

more OJ for the sexy looking girl at the bar... Special something is my great grandfathers own secret recipe hun, but never fear, its non alcoholic, but it does have some aphrodisiac properties i believe


----------



## catzndogz

why who else is sat the bar? cos you can't be talking about me


----------



## 3 red dogs

lol hun, in my job as bartender, every girl is sexy, or at least it does the profits good to make them think they are...lol

btw, you had your hair done .. it looks great! !!!!


----------



## Guest

whose pouring? harvey wallbanger for me


----------



## 3 red dogs

wow hi hun, nice to see you, very nice dress btw, right if i remember rightly that'll be
5 parts orange juice 2 parts vodka 1 part galliano over ice, 

on it way hun,


----------



## catzndogz

hi the hunk behind the bar watch out for his hands he likes to grad a feel of your bum as he collects glasses


----------



## 3 red dogs

my fingers arn't strong enuff to squeeze your tight tush hun, but I'm glad to see my reputation precedes me!!!


----------



## englishrose943

Hi all, vodka on the rocks please had a bad day


----------



## tashi

will join you all very shortly after I have finished feeding my face


----------



## 3 red dogs

good evening my English rose
i have rather a good wee vodka in stock at the mo called Grey Goose, one large one coming up with a couple of lumps. Enjoy hun, that'll dull the day.


----------



## englishrose943

Well many thanx handsome. Pretty quiet in here tonight


----------



## 3 red dogs

well its early yet, besides, a few more of those vodkas, and it wont matter who's here...lol tash is shovelling food into her gob, think she's on the pull tonight, properly just lining her stomach, ready for the onslaught of copious amounts of beer. hopefully Spell Weaver will pop in to keep you all in order to.

did you bring ya animals with ya hun, only asking coz Zoo Keepers Hedgehogs are running about her somewhere!


----------



## englishrose943

yeah my bats are hung up on the roof matey


----------



## 3 red dogs

lmao, oh right, well its not often you find someone as pretty as you keeping bats, but i guess there'll be safe in the roof, as far as i know hedgehogs can neither climb, or fly!! lolol


----------



## englishrose943

I think they'll all be fine up there. Stick us a double in please and your not to bad yourself (BATTERS THE EYELIDS)


----------



## 3 red dogs

i take it you like my choose in vodka then, thats good, are those eye lashes really all yours!!!


----------



## englishrose943

No are they heck i put them in a glass at the end of the nite with my falses lmao


----------



## 3 red dogs

pmsl!!! well i thought they were to good to be true... but on closer examination i see they are made from bat fluff, nice touch hun, i'm impressed!


----------



## catzndogz

hi i'm back parked up the car so i might just have something a little stronger please  
oops that was a close call nearlly sat on a spiky little ball


----------



## englishrose943

I'll get catz drink and another double for me too please and one for yourself


----------



## 3 red dogs

** checks catz bum for large pricks*** ( am i allowed to say that in here?? lolol
its ok hun, ya bums clean!

so what could i interest you in tonight hun, i just had a great new tequila in if that interests you??


----------



## 3 red dogs

well thx rose, thats very nice of you, i'll just stick with the house vodka tonight if thats ok, i've still got to work the rest of the shift yet!


----------



## catzndogz

tequila sounds good 

those bats are well trained drinking out of pint pot like that


----------



## tashi

Hi I'm back face fed and looking for another drink -- bartender please


----------



## 3 red dogs

you rang m'lady??

havey wallbanger?? tequila? or maybe something completly differant?


----------



## catzndogz

hi did you have anything nice to eat???


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hey Tash where did that nice itallian waiter go lol.*


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> you rang m'lady??
> 
> havey wallbanger?? tequila? or maybe something completly differant?


pernod on the rocks please make it a double


----------



## tashi

catzndogz said:


> hi did you have anything nice to eat???


only a microwave tikka masala and rice but it was ok


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Hey Tash where did that nice itallian waiter go lol.*


shhhhhhhh you werent supposed to notice brought him back now though


----------



## 3 red dogs

aww tashi, a pernod, i always thought you were sophisticated comming right up sweet pea... anything else you require??


----------



## Ladywiccana

* SSSSHhhhhhhhssss your secret is safe with me lol.
A nice ice cold pint of scrumpy for me please.*


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> aww tashi, a pernod, i always thought you were sophisticated comming right up sweet pea... anything else you require??


I am sophisticated lol and I ll have a pint of scrumpy to keep ladywiccana company please


----------



## 3 red dogs

would that be the clear or cloudy type sweet pea, we have both in stock??


----------



## tashi

By the way all I am off on hols on Friday I hope you will all miss me


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> would that be the clear or cloudy type sweet pea, we have both in stock??


got to be the real scrumpy for me the cloudy stuff


----------



## 3 red dogs

and were might you being going hun??


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Very kind of you mate, bit quiet on here at the min hehe! I can never stay awake long enough after 10.30 i'm always bushed lol.
Shall we have some scratchings with the scrumpy tash?*


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Where me lives i can get that on tap 24/7 lol.*


----------



## 3 red dogs

2 pints of Scrumpy comming up... Cloudy, cold, and with floaty bits in it. Scratchings are fresh in, oh and i through in a couple of pickled eggs to, to reverse the effect of that LBF (liquid brain f.... ) your drinking!


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> and were might you being going hun??


We are going to Devon


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> * Very kind of you mate, bit quiet on here at the min hehe! I can never stay awake long enough after 10.30 i'm always bushed lol.
> Shall we have some scratchings with the scrumpy tash?*


scratchings yum yum


----------



## Ladywiccana

*LMAO I am a cider drinker lalalala*


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> 2 pints of Scrumpy comming up... Cloudy, cold, and with floaty bits in it. Scratchings are fresh in, oh and i through in a couple of pickled eggs to, to reverse the effect of that LBF (liquid brain f.... ) your drinking!


oh no pickled eggs for me ta give them to ladyw


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *LMAO I am a cider drinker lalalala*


I drinks it all of the day


----------



## Ladywiccana

tashi said:


> oh no pickled eggs for me ta give them to ladyw


*Nah no pickled eggs for me either, they make me fart pmsl.*


----------



## 3 red dogs

was that the werzals (sp) that sang that??


----------



## 3 red dogs

ladywiccana said:


> *Nah no pickled eggs for me either, they make me fart pmsl.*


id rather fart then have the effect that cider has!!


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> id rather fart then have the effect that cider has!!


and what effect is that then lOL


----------



## 3 red dogs

well without going into to much detail shall we just say, it comes out thinner then it went in, from the rear!


----------



## tashi

You obviously havent got a west country constitution then


----------



## 3 red dogs

nah, mind you i spent a few weeks there on and off, used to have family there, and we used to do The Great Dorset Steam Fair for 7 days a year. But i'm more ya real ale and kebab sorta guy, or at least i was till i moved to Scotland. cant get decent beer up here for love nor money!


----------



## tashi

never been drinking in Scotland (probably one of the only places I havent )


----------



## 3 red dogs

drinking in Scotland if fine as long as you like Tennents hun.. personally i hate the stuff, and not much real ale about so reduced to drinking foreign lager


----------



## tashi

Hopefully will be trying out the scottish pubs when I come up in August


----------



## lisa dyer

evening all...


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> evening all...


evening lisa nice barman on here tonight will see to your EVERY need


----------



## 3 red dogs

awww really, were ya going, maybe we can meet up for a few hours with the dogs and wife etc??


----------



## 3 red dogs

good evening young lisa, you look particularly ravishing tonight, wat my i have the honour in getting you to drink??


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> evening lisa nice barman on here tonight will see to your EVERY need


hmmm sounds good....lol  how are ya tashi?


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> awww really, were ya going, maybe we can meet up for a few hours with the dogs and wife etc??


to the showground in Ingliston (sp) up there for a dog show on august bank holiday weekend


----------



## lisa dyer

3 red dogs said:


> good evening young lisa, you look particularly ravishing tonight, wat my i have the honour in getting you to drink??


ooohhh i might go for a baileys on ice tonight ...thank you very much


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Is that every need i ask rubbing my hads together pmsl.*


----------



## lisa dyer

ladywiccana said:


> * Is that every need i ask rubbing my hads together pmsl.*


oh well i would hope so ....lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*We went camping in bonny loch lomond in the 70's! It peed down all the time and we ad to dig the car out! Best holiday eva hehe.*


----------



## Ladywiccana

* I was that hasty in my rush.........haha it should say hands lmao*


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> hmmm sounds good....lol  how are ya tashi?


I'm fine ta hows you ???


----------



## lisa dyer

ladywiccana said:


> * I was that hasty in my rush.........haha it should say hands lmao*


lol...


----------



## 3 red dogs

well anything i can manage hun, baring in mind i been here with tashi for a couple of hours and the vodka does tend to effect some of my otherwise working parts! lololol


----------



## 3 red dogs

tashi said:


> to the showground in Ingliston (sp) up there for a dog show on august bank holiday weekend


that'll be in Edingburgh then..lol


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> I'm fine ta hows you ???


yeah im good thanks tired though should really be going to bed but had to come on here and see what was happening....lol


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> well anything i can manage hun, baring in mind i been here with tashi for a couple of hours and the vodka does tend to effect some of my otherwise working parts! lololol


Hey whats that got to do with me  your a man not a mouse


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> that'll be in Edingburgh then..lol


thats the one


----------



## 3 red dogs

oh and a baileys and ice for that young filly at the bar, cheers lisa,


----------



## lisa dyer

3 red dogs said:


> well anything i can manage hun, baring in mind i been here with tashi for a couple of hours and the vodka does tend to effect some of my otherwise working parts! lololol


lol....


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> yeah im good thanks tired though should really be going to bed but had to come on here and see what was happening....lol


I should be packing the 'van but will be a big rush to do it on Thursday now


----------



## lisa dyer

3 red dogs said:


> oh and a baileys and ice for that young filly at the bar, cheers lisa,


why thank you young sir.....lol


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> I should be packing the 'van but will be a big rush to do it on Thursday now


is that when ya this way? p'bro?


----------



## 3 red dogs

Haggis Tatties and Laalie Woof at buster!!


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> is that when ya this way? p'bro?


nope over there on Wednesday then holiday for a week starting Friday it was supposed to have been in august but had to change it cos they wouldnt let oh have the time off  after I had booked it that is


----------



## 3 red dogs

well tashi if ya passing Montrose on ya travels, lwt us know hun, and we'll take the big red dogs out along the beach


----------



## lisa dyer

tashi said:


> nope over there on Wednesday then holiday for a week starting Friday it was supposed to have been in august but had to change it cos they wouldnt let oh have the time off  after I had booked it that is


oh blimey thats bad did ya have to pay fo it? did they change the date easy? or did they moan?


----------



## lisa dyer

3 red dogs said:


> well tashi if ya passing Montrose on ya travels, lwt us know hun, and we'll take the big red dogs out along the beach


aaawww they are gorgous dogs just had a peep at your pics by the way


----------



## 3 red dogs

thx hun, would post the addy to our flickr site, but not sure i'm allowed to. but we are very proud of our 3 ginger nutters


----------



## lisa dyer

yeah they are lovely looking nutters though!! anyway im going to bed now as my eyes are aching....lol night tashi! night 3red dogs!


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> well tashi if ya passing Montrose on ya travels, lwt us know hun, and we'll take the big red dogs out along the beach


supposed to be coming up to a show Rutherglen to judge at sometime dont know where that one is though and where is Montrose???


----------



## 3 red dogs

lisa dyer said:


> yeah they are lovely looking nutters though!! anyway im going to bed now as my eyes are aching....lol night tashi! night 3red dogs!


night hun, catch ya soon


----------



## 3 red dogs

tashi said:


> supposed to be coming up to a show Rutherglen to judge at sometime dont know where that one is though and where is Montrose???


its basically between Aberdeen and Dundee, east coast


----------



## tashi

lisa dyer said:


> yeah they are lovely looking nutters though!! anyway im going to bed now as my eyes are aching....lol night tashi! night 3red dogs!


night lisa sleep well xx


----------



## tashi

Well it is time for me to say goodnight got to go and run all of the 13 dogs now and settle them for the night 

Night you wonderful barman speak tomorrow I hope


----------



## minnie

well facebook died on me and i can drink now so back to me regular haunt


----------



## tashi

Hi there what you done with the barman tonight


----------



## minnie

erm think he's egg sitting (dragon egg tht is)


----------



## 3 red dogs

minnie said:


> erm think he's egg sitting (dragon egg tht is)


Thats the trouble with egg sitting, they tend to find there way right up ya bum crack!!! i wonder how chickens cope, no wonder they walk funny!


----------



## minnie

3 red dogs said:


> Thats the trouble with egg sitting, they tend to find there way right up ya bum crack!!! i wonder how chickens cope, no wonder they walk funny!


err random, just imagne how us women feel!


----------



## 3 red dogs

i can't even begin to imagine hun,,,lol anyhow, wats ya poison, i got a message saying someone needed a drink?


----------



## tashi

mine is a cointreau in the biggest glass you can find  Thanks


----------



## minnie

Anything for me, but i have to go now, get a good nights sleep as i don't intend to sleep tomorrow night for no allarm clock


----------



## 3 red dogs

ok one cointreau in a bucket for my sweet young filly, and hmmmm, let me think, something speical i think for my wee minnie mouse.. White Russian i think


DRink and be merry girls!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*i could do with a drink, but im t total  so maybe i could start here and now,  what do you reccomend 4 a 1st timer, be gentle as im a virgin lol *


----------



## minnie

ello 
 ta vm, lovely


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

minnie said:


> ello
> ta vm, lovely


*pmsl, i told u i was a virgin, wots 1 of them *


----------



## minnie

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *pmsl, i told u i was a virgin, wots 1 of them *


that means thanks very much to 3red dogs LOL


----------



## 3 red dogs

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *i could do with a drink, but im t total  so maybe i could start here and now,  what do you reccomend 4 a 1st timer, be gentle as im a virgin lol *


something mild for a virgin... hmmm, well i think we should get you into something tasty, but not to harsh, dont want to put you off.. so i suggest maybe, ... just a beer for starters, maybe a Corona, from Mexico with a slice of lime


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

minnie said:


> that means thanks very much to 3red dogs LOL


*pmsl, see i dont lie. doh thick or wot, *


----------



## minnie

LOL i see
nite nite


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

3 red dogs said:


> something mild for a virgin... hmmm, well i think we should get you into something tasty, but not to harsh, dont want to put you off.. so i suggest maybe, ... just a beer for starters, maybe a Corona, from Mexico with a slice of lime


*mmm cant stand the smell of bear,  lol but the rest sounds gd,*


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

minnie said:


> LOL i see
> nite nite


*nite nite xx sleep tight *


----------



## 3 red dogs

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *mmm cant stand the smell of bear,  lol but the rest sounds gd,*


drink it by the bottle hun, not the glass, your'll not smell a thing...lol


----------



## tashi

sorry folks just drunk me bucket of cointreau - now got to go and bath the TWO dogs that are coming on holiday with us tomorrow  

so will say goodnight to you all and if I dont speak again tonight will speak to you on my return 

Play nicely 

love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## 3 red dogs

night Tashii one, have a good vacation be safe


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

tashi said:


> sorry folks just drunk me bucket of cointreau - now got to go and bath the TWO dogs that are coming on holiday with us tomorrow
> 
> so will say goodnight to you all and if I dont speak again tonight will speak to you on my return
> 
> Play nicely
> 
> love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


*oh yes miss Tashi,  promise scouts honor oppps guides honor pmsl, have a great time huni, xxxx*


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> sorry folks just drunk me bucket of cointreau - now got to go and bath the TWO dogs that are coming on holiday with us tomorrow
> 
> so will say goodnight to you all and if I dont speak again tonight will speak to you on my return
> 
> Play nicely
> 
> love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


 have a great holiday, Tashi!  (Don't forget to pack your pjs!!)


----------



## tashi

spellweaver said:


> have a great holiday, Tashi!  (Don't forget to pack your pjs!!)


Thanks Val and yes pjs packed  didnt wear them at E of E yesterday managed to get dressed 

Well done on your wins


----------



## 3 red dogs

Were is everyone, its my night off the bar and there no one her to pour me a beer.. well i guess if ya want anything done, do it yaself!


----------



## Ladywiccana

* Lol how true is that old saying hehe!
The bar is sometimes empty lol.*


----------



## griffpan

maybe everyones gonna have a goodie tomorrow night here


----------



## Ladywiccana

* We can but hope hehe! But some have gone on holidays, lucky blighters! I havent had a proper holiday for ten years
*


----------



## griffpan

sigh nooo nor me, we don't go now we've got more dogs, the nearest we get is a night here and there when we show our girl, how boring is that


----------



## Ladywiccana

* At least you get that lol. If i get a night away it's at me bro's looking after his dog lol. about 15 mins away!
BTW my names Karen! 
I'm off to bed now me thinks nigh night matey!*


----------



## 3 red dogs

** looks in bar to see if Rotties is in here have a quick one before lunch**


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*lol im here lovey, ur wife could do wiv 1 as well i bet, well done to her, *


----------



## 3 red dogs

lmao, yeah, if only she wasn't tea total.. all the more for me i guess


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well i was a virgin till u gave me that concocktion the other nite pmsl, *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well im here all by myself, getting tipsy already, lol *


----------



## 3 red dogs

right, i'll have a beer to start with, and something for you my little freshly broken in filly???


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

3 red dogs said:


> right, i'll have a beer to start with, and something for you my little freshly broken in filly???


*
pmsl,  ur have to break the wife in gently as well, lol well u @ least have something to celebrate now, so drink up  *


----------



## 3 red dogs

oh she gave all that up wen she became legal to drink... wat you might call a 'reborn virgin'


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

3 red dogs said:


> oh she gave all that up wen she became legal to drink... wat you might call a 'reborn virgin'


*lol i wish i was *


----------



## 3 red dogs

its a good thing really, don't think we could afford to drinkers in this house! lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

3 red dogs said:


> its a good thing really, don't think we could afford to drinkers in this house! lol


*lol i no prices r stupid, but i like this bar its very cheap  and i dont get a hangover after, pmsl *


----------



## 3 red dogs

lmao.. this is very true!! sorry for the delay was dealing with The Big Red Dogs... feeding time.. there special treat for a saturday is the off cuts of ham that tescos sell off cheap... and they still eat better then we do!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

3 red dogs said:


> lmao.. this is very true!! sorry for the delay was dealing with The Big Red Dogs... feeding time.. there special treat for a saturday is the off cuts of ham that tescos sell off cheap... and they still eat better then we do!


*lol dont they always, even my kids have started barking and meowing so they get treats, pmsl *


----------



## 3 red dogs

pmsl!! oh you got kids like that to... ours have just arrived back from there Biological dads ( The Sperm Doner as he s better known as) full of there normal 'daddy fallout attitude' 1st words as they entered the house, 'wats for lunch, i'm hungry'


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

3 red dogs said:


> pmsl!! oh you got kids like that to... ours have just arrived back from there Biological dads ( The Sperm Doner as he s better known as) full of there normal 'daddy fallout attitude' 1st words as they entered the house, 'wats for lunch, i'm hungry'


*
pmsl, their names not kevin and perry are they, hahahahaha mine r, 
no wonder you want to drink numbs the brain from it all, lol*


----------



## 3 red dogs

lol, not yet... might have to start calling them that thou... its like that at times. 3 days they been away and its been bliss, 2 mins of them arriving home, there dirty washing all over the floor, bikes in the hallway, and the TV on full blast, wat age can we throw them out legally???


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*lol iv got 4 boys, 3 now moved out, but the 4th one makes up 4 the other 3, *


----------



## 3 red dogs

good grief hun, 4 of them... jeeez i thought the 2 i inherited were bad enuff, i can imagine life with 4 of the little buggers!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*I can tell you it was pure HELL!!!!!!!!!!!  a house full of men, well boys 
so i thought right im not having this, so i got me a girl Rottie and then 7 female ragdolls, lol hence 3 of my boys moved out, pmsl, so maybe thats a good start to the kids leaving home.......  but they are all doing ok i still keep me eye on them all, *


----------



## 3 red dogs

oh thats the answer is it.. .more animals = less kids... **looking up Hungarian viszlas for sale**


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

3 red dogs said:


> oh thats the answer is it.. .more animals = less kids... **looking up Hungarian viszlas for sale**


*pmsl, *


----------



## 3 red dogs

mind you, there nearly as bad... haggis is going through his 'hippie stage' and licking the flowers in the garden, Laalie thinks just coz i got dog treats in my pocket, they must be for her, and her only, spoilt little bitch she is, the only one that acts half sensible at the mo is Tatties


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*lmao Love the names, *


----------



## 3 red dogs

haggis was named as such coz wen he was born, he couldn't get out of the birth sac, and he looked like a trussed up haggis.. even his kennel club name is 'redfurs wee haggis'


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

3 red dogs said:


> haggis was named as such coz wen he was born, he couldn't get out of the birth sac, and he looked like a trussed up haggis.. even his kennel club name is 'redfurs wee haggis'


*aawwww bless,,,,,,,,,,*


----------



## 3 red dogs

is that spellweaver's footsteps i hear .. 

Large Vodka comming up


----------



## Guest

Cheers! You must be psychic!


----------



## 3 red dogs

just another one of my many and varied talents hun!


----------



## minnie

hello  i need some chocolate


----------



## tashi

Evening whos behind the bar tonight


----------



## minnie

umm some robot named matilda  
found some chocolate but its in birthday cake form though lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> umm some robot named matilda
> found some chocolate but its in birthday cake form though lol


whos birthday is it then ????


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> whos birthday is it then ????


mine 3 days ago lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> mine 3 days ago lol


Oh Minnie I am so sorry it is normally one of the first things I check when I put the puta on in the morning but it has been another busy week here  I am really am sorry.


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> Oh Minnie I am so sorry it is normally one of the first things I check when I put the puta on in the morning but it has been another busy week here  I am really am sorry.


Why are you sorry lol don't worry i was hoping to forget anyway!


----------



## tashi

I know but  

oh well lets have a drink now a belated one


----------



## Vixie

oh minnie sorry 

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY MINNIE


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> I know but
> 
> oh well lets have a drink now a belated one


ok then, i need it i think, been helping our vet with a bad back carry around and catch animals all week, bloomin heck its tiring! oh and rabbit spays are well ace!


----------



## minnie

oh no not 2 people being sorry thankyou  
i have to go now because 'it' has to use the computer


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> ok then, i need it i think, been helping our vet with a bad back carry around and catch animals all week, bloomin heck its tiring! oh and rabbit spays are well ace!


just put a thread on about my last two days


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> oh no not 2 people being sorry thankyou
> i have to go now because 'it' has to use the computer



 tell "it" to bog off lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> tell "it" to bog off lol


yeah cant be done without our drinking buddy can we vixie


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> yeah cant be done without our drinking buddy can we vixie


No the three of us here is a must


----------



## minnie

it buged off in the end but wanted to find another fishing trip boat thing lol
i'm back


----------



## tashi

I am back now had to 'pop' off at short notice - sorry vixie


----------



## minnie

hello


----------



## tashi

hello just sorted out the dogs for the evening but wont be long for bed got to be up early tomorrow to sort the dogs before taking the car in for new tyres


----------



## minnie

i'm in on microchipping parrots tomorrow and maybe another wrestle with alpacas (why i'm needed for the parrot bit i'm yet to work out)


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i'm in on microchipping parrots tomorrow and maybe another wrestle with alpacas (why i'm needed for the parrot bit i'm yet to work out)


probably for them to bite you instead of the vet lol


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> probably for them to bite you instead of the vet lol


oh yeah forgot 'bout that bit, best get me gloves ready! 
nite nite i'm off to bed now


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> oh yeah forgot 'bout that bit, best get me gloves ready!
> nite nite i'm off to bed now


nite think I am going to go now as well eyes are struggling


----------



## minnie

hello  still have all of me fingers!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> hello  still have all of me fingers!


glad to hear it my fingers are really sore hand-stripped Shocka this morning ready for the show tomorrow


----------



## minnie

bloody hell (this is how bad it was, its making me swear) i clipped a cocker spaniel today that was so matted that i had to use the clippers without a guard just to get through it! aswell as this it was over weight and had cherry eye and its claws had curled around in to its pads poor thing


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> bloody hell (this is how bad it was, its making me swear) i clipped a cocker spaniel today that was so matted that i had to use the clippers without a guard just to get through it! aswell as this it was over weight and had cherry eye and its claws had curled around in to its pads poor thing


that makes me real mad when I have them in like that have to admit the worst one I have ever done belonged to the partner of a vet that was a cocker spaniel it was the worst case of fleas and flea dirt I have ever seen it looked like it had been covered in grit


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> that makes me real mad when I have them in like that have to admit the worst one I have ever done belonged to the partner of a vet that was a cocker spaniel it was the worst case of fleas and flea dirt I have ever seen it looked like it had been covered in grit


i did this one like i'd do a sheep and ended up with a 'fleece' that could literaly be used as a carpet the owner is elderly though and the dog is her world so i couldn't realy do much on the cruelty side of things but she is coming back to me to be clipped/bathed every month or so now thankgoodness. (and i nearly ended up with a 10 year old gsd but thats another story.)


----------



## Vixie

Hello minnie, 

so whats the story with gsd


----------



## minnie

Vixieeee! haven't 'seen' you in ages!
The gsd's owner is dieing of cancer bless and obv he needed a home along with his part brother who unfortunately isn't great with other dogs but a lovely lady rang and said she'd take them both this morning


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> Vixieeee! haven't 'seen' you in ages!
> The gsd's owner is dieing of cancer bless and obv he needed a home along with his part brother who unfortunately isn't great with other dogs but a lovely lady rang and said she'd take them both this morning


Minnieeeeeeee lol I havent been on much lately but making a reappearance lol

aww thats awful , I have lost a few family members to cancer  at lest now she can be comforted by the fact her beloved pets will be cared for, it must be very mixed emotions.


----------



## minnie

mm same here 
i know she wanted very good homes for the dogs though, she was quite worried about what would happen to them


----------



## Vixie

she must be so relieved that they will be staying together and be well looked after. Is she elderly or young? Cancer doesn't care about age


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> she must be so relieved that they will be staying together and be well looked after. Is she elderly or young? Cancer doesn't care about age


quite young, i don't think she has long either, sorry this is making me cry  its just not fair


----------



## Vixie

I'm so sorry, you don't have to apologise for crying, its so sad. Sorry if I have made you feel worse


----------



## minnie

noo don't worry 'course you haven't made it worse just silly me lol i don't talk enough realy


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> noo don't worry 'course you haven't made it worse just silly me lol i don't talk enough realy


it does help to talk about things and a good cry can actually help a lot


----------



## minnie

well looking on the brighter side we have everything possible sorted animal wise for her as the cats have gone to a neighbour so she can have some peace and rest.
Coop has a bad tum changing the subject


----------



## Vixie

good news that peop[le have rallied around to help her out 

Whats wrong with Coops tum?


----------



## minnie

Hes probably eaten something in the garden the monster, all i can hear is him grumbling lol


----------



## Vixie

lol one of my dogs will eat anything as well lol little rascals as they are


----------



## minnie

yep, all they have done today is charge in to me old lab, knocks her flying and she can't get up to easily


----------



## Vixie

aww poor girl, my old boy is the same he just looks at the young ones as if to say for goodness sakes stay still for one minute will you lol


----------



## minnie

lol yes and its been raining today so they won't go out, not even for 'walkies'


----------



## Vixie

I took mine for their walk today, I was soaked through, I could literally ring out my clothes they were that wet, I am now sat in my pj's and dont plan on changing out of them either lol


----------



## minnie

lol sounds fun, might just do the same (not getting wet mind) going to do me tea now, speak later


----------



## Vixie

lol dont blame you missing out the getting soaked bit, chat to you later bye


----------



## Vixie

dont forget all drinks are free on a Friday


----------



## minnie

YAAAY!
i'm back lol


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> YAAAY!
> i'm back lol


lol well hello there what are you having ,

I have a child free house today so I might have a real drink as well as a virtual one lol, are you off the orange juice yet??


----------



## 3 red dogs

Sibles up to Vixie, stares into her eyes** i'll have a large voddie and coke and wat ever your having my wee filly


----------



## minnie

lol i'm off to a party and they are making me wear heels
yep orange juice days have gone and the results of the scan are in the post apparently eek. i as good as dislocated my finger on the boat yestarday, i am an idiot lol


----------



## Vixie

3 red dogs said:


> Sibles up to Vixie, stares into her eyes** i'll have a large voddie and coke and wat ever your having my wee filly


*Vixie trasfixed in red dogs gaze pours his drink and a double tia maria and coke for herself*


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> lol i'm off to a party and they are making me wear heels
> yep orange juice days have gone and the results of the scan are in the post apparently eek. i as good as dislocated my finger on the boat yestarday, i am an idiot lol


yay you can drink again  I hate heals they were invented by the devil pmsl, hope you have fun at the party, I have been invited to a fancy dress party  never been to one before lol any ideas s to what I can be 

Hope the results are good for you


----------



## minnie

can't walk in them lol
fancy dress party hummm fun LOL


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> can't walk in them lol
> fancy dress party hummm fun LOL


I'm cacking myself LOL might just turn up in normal clothing she said it would be OK


----------



## 3 red dogs

*** nibbles on Vixes ear*** Hmmm how the hell does that taste of Tia Maria!!!!


----------



## Vixie

3 red dogs said:


> *** nibbles on Vixes ear*** Hmmm how the hell does that taste of Tia Maria!!!!


it makes a nice perfume as well as a drink thats why


----------



## 3 red dogs

makes ya ears far more edible aswell... nice trick hun!! lmao


----------



## Vixie

3 red dogs said:


> makes ya ears far more edible aswell... nice trick hun!! lmao


 where there's a will there's a way 

see and you though it was you louring me but in fact it was my tia maria edible ears that drew you in LOL


----------



## Vixie

why isnt anyone joining me for a drink I will just have to invite some other friends around lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

vixenelite said:


> why isnt anyone joining me for a drink I will just have to invite some other friends around lol


* PMSL Ya got me in with that one lol drool drool *


----------



## Vixie

ladywiccana said:


> * PMSL Ya got me in with that one lol drool drool *


LOL thought it might work  would you like a mop for that drool


----------



## Ladywiccana

vixenelite said:


> LOL thought it might work  would you like a mop for that drool


*Nope its fine i now av it under control with a woodpecker lol. It was the Jack Sparow one that did it for me coooooooooorrrrrrrr hehe.*


----------



## Vixie

ladywiccana said:


> *Nope its fine i now av it under control with a woodpecker lol. It was the Jack Sparow one that did it for me coooooooooorrrrrrrr hehe.*


hes a bit tasty isnt he lol yum yum, he could serve ma any day...........drinks I mean


----------



## Ladywiccana

vixenelite said:


> hes a bit tasty isnt he lol yum yum, he could serve ma any day...........drinks I mean


*Id walk the plank any day for him in that get up lol.(if you hadnt noticed i think im his number one fan lol)*


----------



## Vixie

ladywiccana said:


> *Id walk the plank any day for him in that get up lol.(if you hadnt noticed i think im his number one fan lol)*


no it wasn't obvious at all lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

vixenelite said:


> no it wasn't obvious at all lol


* PMSL cant elp it! I think it's something to do with me age lol.*


----------



## Vixie

ladywiccana said:


> * PMSL cant elp it! I think it's something to do with me age lol.*


LOL for just the fact hes gorgeous


----------



## Ladywiccana

vixenelite said:


> LOL for just the fact hes gorgeous


*That could just be it lol, I think i av most of his films lol.*


----------



## Vixie

ladywiccana said:


> *That could just be it lol, I think i av most of his films lol.*


i know its sad of me but i think hes great in benny and joon/june? or whatever its called a 
I have to say I love most of his films


----------



## Ladywiccana

vixenelite said:


> i know its sad of me but i think hes great in benny and joon/june? or whatever its called a
> I have to say I love most of his films


*Yes I like that one too! He is really quirky tho, have you eva seen Dead Man. now that is wierd lol.*


----------



## Vixie

ladywiccana said:


> *Yes I like that one too! He is really quirky tho, have you eva seen Dead Man. now that is wierd lol.*


I cant say I recognise the name, is it ant good?? I think hes good in this too


----------



## Ladywiccana

vixenelite said:


> I cant say I recognise the name, is it ant good?? I think hes good in this too


*PMSL there was no picture matey lol how many you ad> Hehe. Its ok but you av to be a real fan to watch it and understand where he is coming from with it!*


----------



## Vixie

only half a bottle lol  I did notice and change it though lo thats got to count for something pmsl


----------



## Ladywiccana

vixenelite said:


> only half a bottle lol  I did notice and change it though lo thats got to count for something pmsl


*PMSL yes i like edward scisscor hands too lol. I also like Once upon a time in mexico brill also has antonio banderas in it so 2 droolies lol *


----------



## JANICE199

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL there was no picture matey lol how many you ad> Hehe. Its ok but you av to be a real fan to watch it and understand where he is coming from with it!*


edward scissor hand?.something like that.lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

JANICE199 said:


> edward scissor hand?.something like that.lol


*PMSL Something like that? Where you coming from with that then lol im trying to get to bed woman lol.*


----------



## JANICE199

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL Something like that? Where you coming from with that then lol im trying to get to bed woman lol.*


ops sorry me too but i'm not sleepy yet....


----------



## Vixie

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL yes i like edward scisscor hands too lol. I also like Once upon a time in mexico brill also has antonio banderas in it so 2 droolies lol *


oh a two for one  I liked the one about the barber the name escapes me tonight for some reason psl 



JANICE199 said:


> edward scissor hand?.something like that.lol


yep thats the one, I haven't seen it for years


----------



## Ladywiccana

JANICE199 said:


> ops sorry me too but i'm not sleepy yet....


*I can tell lol what you on? Hehe*


----------



## Barney

there seems to be a bit of drooling going on about mr depp could i get ya a tissue


----------



## minnie

humm my feet hurt as does my head


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> humm my feet hurt as does my head


lol you had a good night then, apart from the heals of course  take some panadol that might help


----------



## minnie

it was fun but i think i regret it now (but i always say that and do it again lol) probably feel worse because i had a 2 hour swim this morning LOL


----------



## Vixie

see I knew swimming was bad for you, it was nothing to do with the drink lol


----------



## minnie

yeah blame it all on the swimming....


----------



## momentofmadness

2 hour swim.. jeepers I would of Drowned..lol

So how many lengths do you think/did..


----------



## Vixie

momentofmadness said:


> 2 hour swim.. jeepers I would of Drowned..lol
> 
> So how many lengths do you think/did..


I dont think I could swim for 20 minutes at the moment lol


----------



## minnie

momentofmadness said:


> 2 hour swim.. jeepers I would of Drowned..lol
> 
> So how many lengths do you think/did..


not sure a mile is 62 legnths i think and doing that takes just under an hour i think but i was being slow this time and did some diving too so 110 maybe? i should probably count lol
it certainly woke me up anyway


----------



## JANICE199

vixenelite said:


> I dont think I could swim for 20 minutes at the moment lol


god i could'nt swim for 10 minutes at any time...


----------



## minnie

practise lol its excercise and enjoyable, i couldn't play football or rugby for me life!


----------



## JANICE199

minnie said:


> practise lol its excercise and enjoyable, i couldn't play football or rugby for me life!


lol i only ever swim when we go on holiday...i can still do a handstand in the water though


----------



## minnie

i have to go in reeealy deep water to do that or i just flop lol


----------



## momentofmadness

The most I have done are 40 lengths.. I am a weak swimmer and have to swim at the side..lol and you would never catch me in the sea swimming as I am a mard arse.

I want to take swimming back up now my joints have settled..


----------



## minnie

do so, its good fun
swimming in the sea is easier i think because the salt makes it easier to float lol


----------



## momentofmadness

minnie said:


> do so, its good fun
> swimming in the sea is easier i think because the salt makes it easier to float lol


LOL well I swim with two other Gals.. so I need to get them together, and then we are off..


----------



## minnie

well do that then i've always wanted to try syncronised swimming lol


----------



## momentofmadness

minnie said:


> well do that then i've always wanted to try syncronised swimming lol


LMAO.. there is nothing synchronised about it!! we are like whales who are struggling to keep going.. ROFL..

I am just happy to get to the other end.. LOL

I did learn though that it isn't speed it is a steady rhythm that keeps you going longer..


----------



## minnie

yep, i swim like a snail most of the time lol


----------



## momentofmadness

minnie said:


> yep, i swim like a snail most of the time lol


LOL I am well up for a swim now..lol I bet I don't feel the same when the baths is open.. ROFL


----------



## minnie

you will


----------



## canuckjill

Today is my anniversary and the oh is away until friday so came here to have a cold one. We all know you shouldn't drink alone so i"m having one with you guys and gals...Jill


----------



## minnie

aww well happy anniversary from me and drink to that


----------



## 3 red dogs

well, i hope the bar staff are good at putting up with a whining old git tonight.. i just spent the day at work, booking in CHRISTMAS.. like 7 pallets of Sh1t, and ****** of Christmas tea pots, fluffy unrecognisable toy huskies, and of course the inevitable tinsel, Christmas starts here!! pray for me guys!!!


----------



## minnie

awww christmas is coming the goose is getting fat....

 here have something strong


----------



## 3 red dogs

i got a bottle of polish vodka in the freezer, i'm just so tempted


----------



## JANICE199

please dont mention christmas.....i think i'll give it a pass this year


----------



## minnie

3 red dogs said:


> i got a bottle of polish vodka in the freezer, i'm just so tempted


get it out of hiding lol, my boyfriend is in scotland somewhere and i'm sat here being miserable so you can share it if you want


----------



## 3 red dogs

its like 19 aug, and our xmas cards or not only on the shop floor, there selling faster then the BBQ's... wats wrong with the world guys.. its all gone mad!!!


----------



## minnie

its the bad weather, we're going in to early hibernation


----------



## 3 red dogs

come on minnie, lets get fluffy.. can you help finish this bottle of wine 1st thou


----------



## Guest

View attachment 8232


Ok folks - the drinks are on me - I've just become a VIP member!


----------



## 3 red dogs

you've always been a VIP to me hun..lol


----------



## minnie

mm wine,, i still want to be alive for this dog programme thats coming on tonight though, not that thats gonna make me feel happy. better take it slow lol


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> you've always been a VIP to me hun..lol


heh heh - a silver tongue and lovely dogs - your OH is a lucky lady!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Slow!!! good grief, get stuck in girl, i only got 12 hours before i'm back here counting boxes and boxes of tinsel... my god, my life is so exciting!!


----------



## Guest

minnie said:


> mm wine,, i still want to be alive for this dog programme thats coming on tonight though, not that thats gonna make me feel happy. better take it slow lol


heh heh - you can always throw the bottle at the TV - I think it's gonna be that kind of a programme!


----------



## 3 red dogs

spellweaver said:


> heh heh - a silver tongue and lovely dogs - your OH is a lucky lady!!


well i keep telling her that, but i think she need more convincing hun.. how'd the offspring take to taking a little detour while in scotland??


----------



## minnie

oh why not, gi'us the bottle...


----------



## minnie

spellweaver said:


> heh heh - you can always throw the bottle at the TV - I think it's gonna be that kind of a programme!


yep i know, thats what i'll do probably


----------



## 3 red dogs

well anything to do with dogs is better then the poo that was on the other night, 'designer virginas'. wat the clucking bell was that all about??


----------



## 3 red dogs

minnie said:


> oh why not, gi'us the bottle...


That my girl... Glug, glug glug


----------



## minnie

wwat? what chanel whas that on and is it legal? (oh dear my my spellings going)


----------



## 3 red dogs

fortunately i never saw it, but from all accounts it was pretty weird, lifting, separating, and getting rid of the wrinkles!! ugh, it was all woman stuff, i no understanda!!!


----------



## minnie

ummm right sounds dodgy to me lol off to watch me dog program now carry on drinking..........xx


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> well i keep telling her that, but i think she need more convincing hun.. how'd the offspring take to taking a little detour while in scotland??


Not too keen but I'm working on it!  - trouble is we'll have been up since 2am


----------



## 3 red dogs

no bother hun, i understand, it was a big ask at the best of times.. pity thou, would love to meet the floor mops.. maybe next year


----------



## minnie

anyone fancy a drink? i'm just cleaning the wine off the tv


----------



## Vixie

I do as long as its not squeezed from the cloth you wiped the tv with lol


----------



## minnie

LOL ok then


----------



## Vixie

how are you today?

I will be here for as long as my computer will allow, its really playing up


----------



## minnie

i'm ok thanks, how are you?
my computer is being a pain too, taking ages to lad and that


----------



## Vixie

fine thanks apart from having computer rage 
must be something in the air, computer pms or something lol


----------



## minnie

lol yep, bet there is a little elf thing inside the monitor thats fallen asleep causing heck and his cat to muck up


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> lol yep, bet there is a little elf thing inside the monitor thats fallen asleep causing heck and his cat to muck up


 lol well I'm going to shoot the little git


----------



## tashi

Evening all


----------



## minnie

evening tashi

i'll join you there Vixie, BANG BANG


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Evening all


hello tashi long time no see, where you been hiding


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> i'll join you there Vixie, BANG BANG


lol that will teach the little tyrant to mess with us pmsl


----------



## minnie

oh yes, not to be messed with are us!


----------



## Vixie

no coz we will track em down and eliminate em


----------



## minnie

yes but i hope my aim is better than that of the smiley!


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> hello tashi long time no see, where you been hiding


I aint been hiding just havent been too well after being away with the woofers for a while


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> I aint been hiding just havent been too well after being away with the woofers for a while


I hope you are feeling better, whats been wrong??


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> yes but i hope my aim is better than that of the smiley!


me to but with my luck I would duck if I were you


----------



## minnie

i have cramp in me leg it'll go in a second i hope lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I hope you are feeling better, whats been wrong??


just not feeling up to the mark should go and have some more blood tests done (when I got the time) having to try and keep the old sugar levels up


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> just not feeling up to the mark should go and have some more blood tests done (when I got the time) having to try and keep the old sugar levels up


blood tests sounds evil, as many times as i have poked a needle in to an animal i still can't have one anywhere near me

cramp has passed


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> just not feeling up to the mark should go and have some more blood tests done (when I got the time) having to try and keep the old sugar levels up


you should make the time, you need to take care of yourself make sure your up and running properly  don't want to see you getting worse


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> cramp has passed


goooooooooood


----------



## minnie

i have bad circulation in me feet and it follows me around like a shadow lol


----------



## minnie

night night, i'm off to see the hisory of surgery mmm blood un guts


----------



## Vixie

good night talk to you soon  have fun watching your gory programme


----------



## minnie

will do


----------



## Vixie

LOL what channel is it on???


----------



## tashi

Night Minnie speak to you tomorrow enjoy the blood and guts


----------



## 3 red dogs

Any one wanna join me i a wee nip of proper polish vodka?? be warned i'm in one of my outrageous moods,


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> Any one wanna join me i a wee nip of proper polish vodka?? be warned i'm in one of my outrageous moods,


In that case I will join you


----------



## 3 red dogs

great, i was begining to believe no one loves me, or my vodka... its LBF hun (liquid brain *cluck*) im loving it!!!


----------



## englishrose943

3 red dogs said:


> Any one wanna join me i a wee nip of proper polish vodka?? be warned i'm in one of my outrageous moods,


I will if you dont mind love Polish Vodka my grandad used to give us a tipple after dinner.


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> great, i was begining to believe no one loves me, or my vodka... its LBF hun (liquid brain *cluck*) im loving it!!!


Course we lurve you up your neck of the woods Sunday off to Ingliston


----------



## 3 red dogs

tell ya wat tashi, you get to montrose sunday morning with ya doggys, and we'll go for a walkies .. and then beer and nibbles in the pub afterwards??


----------



## tashi

OK well seems that I am now drinking on my own so am off to bed before the 'trek' tomorrow speak to you all Monday evening


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> tell ya wat tashi, you get to montrose sunday morning with ya doggys, and we'll go for a walkies .. and then beer and nibbles in the pub afterwards??


I am not taking any of mine just the driver


----------



## minnie

i could do with a drink, is it to early?


----------



## Vixie

never too early lol did you get your drink?


----------



## minnie

ok well its def to early now but i'm still here


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> ok well its def to early now but i'm still here


bar is always open and at the moment the AA meeting is going on in the upstairs meeting room


----------



## minnie

the AA meeting room? i should know but what are you talking about


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> the AA meeting room? i should know but what are you talking about


alchoholics anonymous


----------



## minnie

ohh i see i thought you were talking about cars


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> ohh i see i thought you were talking about cars


aww bless you I dont talk cars unless its how many dogs i can fit in there


----------



## JANICE199

well i've had a red wine...and i dint care what time it is.lol


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> aww bless you I dont talk cars unless its how many dogs i can fit in there


well i've been talking cars all week after my bloody thing got scratched, the light is broken too now whats your record for amount of dog in a car then 



JANICE199 said:


> well i've had a red wine...and i dint care what time it is.lol


and i'll join you


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> well i've been talking cars all week after my bloody thing got scratched, the light is broken too now whats your record for amount of dog in a car then
> 
> and i'll join you


at the moment 9 dogs, 4 humans, 6 crates and also the dog grooming box

the 9 dogs were 5 goldens, 1 welsh springer, 1 welsh terrier, 2 german spitz


----------



## minnie

what car do you have i fit 4 crates in the boot of mine and 1 in the middle if i have 4 people in the car 3 if i have 2


----------



## JANICE199

minnie what car have you got?
don't laugh i've got a nissan bluebird i had it 8 years, it cost me £1200 and i havent had a single problem with it
and i might add no rust


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> what car do you have i fit 4 crates in the boot of mine and 1 in the middle if i have 4 people in the car 3 if i have 2


seat alhambra (tardis)


----------



## minnie

JANICE199 said:


> minnie what car have you got?
> don't laugh i've got a nissan bluebird i had it 8 years, it cost me £1200 and i havent had a single problem with it
> and i might add no rust


lol i have a hyundai santa fe but my heart belongs to a landrover, my first car


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> seat alhambra (tardis)


never seen one  i'm going to look now though


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> never seen one  i'm going to look now though


same as a ford galaxy


----------



## minnie

ooh can't see that i know what that looks like either  *googles*


----------



## JANICE199

tashi said:


> same as a ford galaxy


i love the look of the ford galaxy..especiay the ones with tinted windows.
i've wanted a toyota people carrier for ages, but by all accounts they have quite a few problems with the head gasket.


----------



## minnie

mm now i've looked on google i like them too


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> i love the look of the ford galaxy..especiay the ones with tinted windows.
> i've wanted a toyota people carrier for ages, but by all accounts they have quite a few problems with the head gasket.


correct on the toyota my friends husband had one and it was in the garage for about 6 months he had to have a new engine 

mine has the tinted windows


----------



## minnie

i was going to say something then but it completely left me head lol


----------



## JANICE199

lol tashi...i used to get sick of hearing about cars from my son,he's a machanic.
but now i like looking at some of the newer cars...my dream is a camper van...
lol one day!!!!


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> lol tashi...i used to get sick of hearing about cars from my son,he's a machanic.
> but now i like looking at some of the newer cars...my dream is a camper van...
> lol one day!!!!


snap would love one went to the motorhome show not far from us and had a look and of course when we were in the states well they are 'ab fab'


----------



## minnie

my mums got one that i can borrow but the dogs aren't allowed in so i dont lol


----------



## JANICE199

a motor home is the first thing on my list.IF i ever won the lottery.2nd is a place in wales


----------



## minnie

my list would be kennels and a horse box.


----------



## tashi

Yes the kennels and a motorhome and a new puppy and a new lot of show leads and I hope I win a few million


----------



## minnie

maybe a never ending supply of chocolate too? (am eating an easter egg now)


----------



## JANICE199

easter egg? now?? lol how old is that?


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> easter egg? now?? lol how old is that?


I still have chocolates from mothers day 2007


----------



## JANICE199

gosh !!!!! there is no way chocolate would last that long in my house..you lucky buggers


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> gosh !!!!! there is no way chocolate would last that long in my house..you lucky buggers


I have a bar of toblerone sat on my bedside table that has been there since may have one piece when I really feel the 'need'


----------



## JANICE199

lol.the need for speed?


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> lol.the need for speed?


my OH would say that I am just not here enough to eat it


----------



## minnie

LOL
its a chocolate rabbit that i didn't know still existed until today lol


----------



## Vixie

chocolate last about 5 minutes in my house lol


----------



## colliemerles

whos running the bar next week end with you and tashi going on a boooooooze holiday,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

i've just been told i have an enlarged spleen (it would help if i knew what one was) interesting huh? good job this bar is 24/7 is all i can say


----------



## Vixie

we will have to make it self service lol you and Minnie know where everything is lol


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> i've just been told i have an enlarged spleen (it would help if i knew what one was) interesting huh? good job this bar is 24/7 is all i can say


is there anything they can do about it?


----------



## minnie

its our house, we know


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> its our house, we know


we will run riot next weeekend when they are away minnie,, hee hee hee, have all night parties and get hammered,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> we will run riot next weeekend when they are away minnie,, hee hee hee, have all night parties and get hammered,


 why wait until next weekend


----------



## minnie

oh yes,  access to the bar all day and night, i like that idea


----------



## Vixie

well it is a 24/7 bar lol


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> is there anything they can do about it?


it'll go on its own apparently, i hope so any way


----------



## colliemerles

yes and it IS a naughty bar/step so we gotta be naughty,lol,


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> i've just been told i have an enlarged spleen (it would help if i knew what one was) interesting huh? good job this bar is 24/7 is all i can say


now i have heard of spleen ,but aint got a clue where abouts it is, or what it does,,so im no help what so ever,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> it'll go on its own apparently, i hope so any way


got my fingers crossed for you, like collie I have heared of it but thats about it lol



colliemerles said:


> yes and it IS a naughty bar/step so we gotta be naughty,lol,


its a requirement dont ya know pmsl


----------



## colliemerles

FRIDAY NIGHT IS JELLY FIGHT NIGHT,ALL WELCOME,BRING A JELLY,


----------



## minnie

i know where a it is in a horse but thats not much help lol


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> FRIDAY NIGHT IS JELLY FIGHT NIGHT,ALL WELCOME,BRING A JELLY,


awwwwwwwww I'm going to miss it and I love jelly


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> awwwwwwwww I'm going to miss it and I love jelly


we aint gona eat it vixie, we gona lob it at each other, we will save you some for when you return,


----------



## minnie

mmm jelly fight


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> we aint gona eat it vixie, we gona lob it at each other, we will save you some for when you return,


lol sounds like fun


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> lol sounds like fun


we can have one in the tent if you want lol might get really messy though


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> we can have one in the tent if you want lol might get really messy though


ha ha how about jelly shots instead, much less mess lol


----------



## tashi

but we have the tent poles to pole dance around






​


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> but we have the tent poles to pole dance around
> 
> View attachment 8611​


ha ha I think we would scare the girls


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha I think we would scare the girls


they'd prob be better at it than we are lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> they'd prob be better at it than we are lol


lolI'd probably do myself and injury  but I'd still give it a go lol


----------



## minnie

hello, sorry i dissapeared, me friend asked if i could walk her dogs for her lol (part of this was done topless but i'm not going to go in to that) i have some pics of them too lol


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> hello, sorry i dissapeared, me friend asked if i could walk her dogs for her lol (part of this was done topless but i'm not going to go in to that) i have some pics of them too lol


 dish the dirt


----------



## minnie

i've just read that and the pics are of the dogs not.. well


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> i've just read that and the pics are of the dogs not.. well


 it did sound well ..............


----------



## minnie

very well but there was (in)sanity behind it all, i'd put nothing but a huge padded coat on and i got so hot as the sun come out  it was on our land though so i think i'm safe


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> very well but there was (in)sanity behind it all, i'd put nothing but a huge padded coat on and i got so hot as the sun come out  it was on our land though so i think i'm safe


 sounds like you have more guts than me pmsl, now your lucky the pics are of the dogs then lol


----------



## minnie

oh dear, not guts just a phobea of fainting from heat if anyone asks


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> oh dear, not guts just a phobea of fainting from heat if anyone asks


pmsl getting back to nature lo thats the way pmsl


----------



## minnie

yes right nature  i've put the pics up now for you all to see


----------



## Vixie

minus the exposed ones lol


----------



## minnie

indeed


----------



## Vixie

lol got to go have my bath before the party tonight byeeeeeee


----------



## minnie

is this the fancy dress one?  byes, have a good time


----------



## colliemerles

hope you have a lovely time vixie dont get to drunk,,lol,


----------



## Vixie

yep its the fancy dress one lol I'm dreading it 

I will try collie I promise


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> yep its the fancy dress one lol I'm dreading it
> 
> I will try collie I promise


go girl or you will be late,!!!


----------



## minnie

who u going as? or are you having guts like me?


----------



## Vixie

I'm going as a gangster, nope I've got no guts lol , I better go get dressed now I'm sitting here in just a towel lol


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> go girl or you will be late,!!!


yep as usual pmsl


----------



## minnie

your back! its addicting lol
a gangster eh


----------



## Vixie

well a tame version anyway lol I even have a gun lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> well a tame version anyway lol I even have a gun lol


dont forget the piccies - now go and have a good time


----------



## minnie

bang bang lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> dont forget the piccies - now go and have a good time


OK if I get a good one of me I will post it lol



minnie said:


> bang bang lol


oh you got me


----------



## minnie

pictures  just watch your feet yes?


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> OK if I get a good one of me I will post it lol
> 
> oh you got me


dont start I took another friend with me when I was judging dogs it was roughly October time, one minute she was standing alongside me next thing she was flat on the floor saying 'Get down they are shooting at us'

It was fireworks


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> dont start I took another friend with me when I was judging dogs it was roughly October time, one minute she was standing alongside me next thing she was flat on the floor saying 'Get down they are shooting at us'
> 
> It was fireworks


i did that last night only the other way around, i was looking for the fireworks for about half an hour until it clicked, the farmer down the road was shooting rats apparently


----------



## minnie

just ate a pizza to my self


----------



## 3 red dogs

Right my wee Harem
we are having a we party here tonight, all are welcome provided you are 18+ after all we dont want to be discussing wat Vix is going to get up to in her tent next week with minors.. so grab a bottle, we are celebrating 6 years of marriage, and owning the best dogs in the world...

LETS PARTY


----------



## 3 red dogs

reading tht back, i have to make a correction, Vix ISN'T going to be going to her tent with minors, wat i was trying to say was that we dont want to discuss wat went on in the tent ... oh you know wat i mean!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> reading tht back, i have to make a correction, Vix ISN'T going to be going to her tent with minors, wat i was trying to say was that we dont want to discuss wat went on in the tent ... oh you know wat i mean!!!


Hi ya red dog


----------



## 3 red dogs

Mrs D!!!! 
hi hunny, hows the swinging sweetie.. welcome to the party.. not really started yet from all accounts but beer to the left, and nibbles to the right


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> Mrs D!!!!
> hi hunny, hows the swinging sweetie.. welcome to the party.. not really started yet from all accounts but beer to the left, and nibbles to the right


And whats in the middle? LMFAO


----------



## 3 red dogs

oh well, theres me .. the mrs, and 3 red dogs!!! not to mention a few bottls of wine, and i do a mean cocktail


----------



## Guest

Cool I will have a pina colada and a handful of nuts please


----------



## 3 red dogs

holy sh1t.. thats a cocktail i haven't made in a long time... i'll make it a large one, thats a sugar coating round the rim if i remember rightly?

\_/
()
~

Best i can do for cocktail glass


----------



## Guest

No sugar coating just lashings of rum, chunk of pineapple and a cherry ta


----------



## 3 red dogs

mrsdusty said:


> No sugar coating just lashings of rum, chunk of pineapple and a cherry ta


with a face like that hun, your'll be my cherry...lol swwet, but been out in the sun to long...lol


----------



## tashi

Evening both here without my partner in crime


----------



## 3 red dogs

hi Tash, good to see ya, you look stunniing hun, you had ya hair done since i last seen ya!


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> hi Tash, good to see ya, you look stunniing hun, you had ya hair done since i last seen ya!


that has me rolling on the floor I am sat here with just a dressing gown on and soaking wet hair but thanks anyway hun


----------



## 3 red dogs

well its a look i think will catch on.. stunning hun!!!


----------



## reddogsX3

ya can have mine if ya like


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> well its a look i think will catch on.. stunning hun!!!


hope it dont catch on could be a little cold in the winter


----------



## tashi

reddogsX3 said:


> ya can have mine if ya like


youve only had it oops sorry HIM for 6 yrs had mine for nearly 20 lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Lol, it might catch on tash!

Evening all *


----------



## 3 red dogs

oh gawd, the Mrs is here... say hi girls!!!


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Lol, it might catch on tash!
> 
> Evening all *


evening howz you


----------



## Ladywiccana

tashi said:


> evening howz you


*Hi tash i'm a lot better tonight thanks for asking, there is a bit more of a breeze and it trying to rain yippee 

Hi Wendy Hope you having a fun anniversary! Whats the weather like up there 2nite?*


----------



## Guest

Refill please and more nuts


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Hi tash i'm a lot better tonight thanks for asking, there is a bit more of a breeze and it trying to rain yippee
> 
> Hi Wendy Hope you having a fun anniversary! Whats the weather like up there 2nite?*


I am sat here with both the windows open made sure I have my inhalers in for the morning but hope it dont rain cos I have got another show tomorrow and spent at least 2 hours getting Mika ready


----------



## Ladywiccana

mrsdusty said:


> Refill please and more nuts


*More nuts????? Were already here pmsl!

I prefer cashew honey roast ones wiv me cider pmsl *


----------



## tashi

mrsdusty said:


> Refill please and more nuts


I had some nice nuts on the way home from Scotland they were Caramelised Cashews but they were a little sticky in the hands


----------



## reddogsX3

ladywiccana said:


> *Hi tash i'm a lot better tonight thanks for asking, there is a bit more of a breeze and it trying to rain yippee
> 
> Hi Wendy Hope you having a fun anniversary! Whats the weather like up there 2nite?*


well he is fluffy and the weather is hot ....... shouldn't it be the other way round lol

wendy


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *More nuts????? Were already here pmsl!
> 
> I prefer cashew honey roast ones wiv me cider pmsl *


built in pebble-dashing


----------



## 3 red dogs

** more nuts for MD ***

refill on its way.. **Gulg gulg gulg**


----------



## Guest

It is going to rain horrendous tomorrow. Dont mean to put a dampener on things but such is life.


----------



## Ladywiccana

tashi said:


> I had some nice nuts on the way home from Scotland they were Caramelised Cashews but they were a little sticky in the hands


*Mmmmmmmmm sticky hands pmsl i remember them pmsl*


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> ** more nuts for MD ***
> 
> refill on its way.. **Gulg gulg gulg**


you drink backwards up there then lol in wales it is Glug glug glug


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Hey Wendy whats it like being married to a head barman pmsl *


----------



## cav

good evening


----------



## Ladywiccana

tashi said:


> you drink backwards up there then lol in wales it is Glug glug glug


*Tash honey ya need to slow down ya know lol, At least youll av a fun time next weekend lucky thing*


----------



## 3 red dogs

i have a large variety of nuts!
top of the list is hairy ones
then we have swollen ones
and wrinkled ones
can add salt, honey, and chilli
but i'm buggered if i'm dry roasting them!!!


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Tash honey ya need to slow down ya know lol, At least youll av a fun time next weekend lucky thing*


got to admit really looking forward to it gonna be real fun


----------



## reddogsX3

ladywiccana said:


> *Hey Wendy whats it like being married to a head barman pmsl *


i would be great if he didn't drink the profits lol
wendy


----------



## 3 red dogs

reddogsX3 said:


> i would be great if he didn't drink the profits lol
> wendy


hey, some one has to drink your allocated alcohol hun.. its a tuff job, but someone's gotta do it!


----------



## reddogsX3

3 red dogs said:


> hey, some one has to drink your allocated alcohol hun.. its a tuff job, but someone's gotta do it!


yah but he drinks the allocated quota for scotland lol.


----------



## Ladywiccana

reddogsX3 said:


> i would be great if he didn't drink the profits lol
> wendy


*I take me hat off to ya wendy for putting up wiv him for 6 years pmsl . Really tho congrats on your anniversary! Hope you have lots more to come!*


----------



## 3 red dogs

cavrooney said:


> good evening


hi darling, come join the party.. wats ya poison!!


----------



## Ladywiccana

cavrooney said:


> good evening


*Hows your head cav? lol*


----------



## scoobydoo

good evening peoples lol sems weird saying good evening in the morning


----------



## cav

3 red dogs said:


> hi darling, come join the party.. wats ya poison!!


vodka and coke a big jug will do


----------



## 3 red dogs

hi scooby, welcome to the party.. good to see you finally found us!!


----------



## Guest

Evening all!


----------



## tashi

well folks I better have a night cap got to be up at just after 3 so ought to get my head down specially after a late night last night


----------



## Guest

allo all 

nite then tashi lol.


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> Evening all!


light of my life how are you


----------



## 3 red dogs

cavrooney said:


> vodka and coke a big jug will do


**one bucket of vodka and coke for cav! straw supplied FOC!***


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> allo all


bit dodgy you pair coming into the bar together - peeps will talk


----------



## Ladywiccana

*allo alo loe pmsl *


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> light of my life how are you


I'm good, sitting next to a very stinky dog though! 

How are you?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*HI AJ hows the foot now?*


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> bit dodgy you pair coming into the bar together - peeps will talk


We've been treadmill shopping that's all!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> allo all
> 
> nite then tashi lol.


evening Ethel

i must say you chest looks very pert tonight, you got ya special bra on tonight???


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> bit dodgy you pair coming into the bar together - peeps will talk


pmsl well...u know how it is 


ladywiccana said:


> *allo alo loe pmsl *


alloowie


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> I'm good, sitting next to a very stinky dog though!
> 
> How are you?


ok hun just about thinking of going to bed got to be up at sparrows f**t


----------



## Guest

ladywiccana said:


> *HI AJ hows the foot now?*


Getting there...........slowly!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

evening AJ.. hows it hanging bro??


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> evening Ethel
> 
> i must say you chest looks very pert tonight, you got ya special bra on tonight???


no thats me tastles doing that to me  swooosh swooosh swing swing


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> evening AJ.. hows it hanging bro??


what his foot


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> ok hun just about thinking of going to bed got to be up at sparrows f**t


Whatcha got to be up early for? I'm having a lie in, gods day of rest!


----------



## tashi

ajshep1984 said:


> Whatcha got to be up early for? I'm having a lie in, gods day of rest!


Birmingham champ show with Mika he is in the first class judging at 9


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> evening AJ.. hows it hanging bro??


A little to the left!


----------



## 3 red dogs

i have to say at this pint, the bar is open, and its on me!! grab wat ya want.. and write it on the pad beside the bar! i'll pick up the tab!


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Birmingham champ show with Mika he is in the first class judging at 9


omg good luck...can u take pics???  i lurrv mika


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Birmingham champ show with Mika he is in the first class judging at 9


The joys of puppy classes!  Good Luck!  Wonder how Val's got on today!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> i have to say at this pint, the bar is open, and its on me!! grab wat ya want.. and write it on the pad beside the bar! i'll pick up the tab!


well wen ya put it like that  iknow wat ill be grabbing


----------



## 3 red dogs

ajshep1984 said:


> A little to the left!


winds blowing easterly then huh??


----------



## tashi

Eolabeo said:


> omg good luck...can u take pics???  i lurrv mika


try and remember to take the camera and thanks


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> well wen ya put it like that  iknow wat ill be grabbing


my Nuts are extra ethel!!!! lmao


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> i have to say at this pint, the bar is open, and its on me!! grab wat ya want.. and write it on the pad beside the bar! i'll pick up the tab!


as long as you dont get that one back to front and pick up the bat


----------



## 3 red dogs

tashi said:


> as long as you dont get that one back to front and pick up the bat


believe me hun, i picked up a few bats in alot of bars in my life... a couple of dogs to!! lmao


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> believe me hun, i picked up a few bats in alot of bars in my life... a couple of dogs to!! lmao


or was that gods


----------



## 3 red dogs

tashi said:


> or was that gods


i might of had a Goddess to, but 6 years ago i married one...
omg i'm such a romantic!!!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> my Nuts are extra ethel!!!! lmao


PMSL i aint saying a word


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> PMSL i aint saying a word


thats unusual for you!!! ** pours Ethel a large Russian voddie**


----------



## Ladywiccana

3 red dogs said:


> thats unusual for you!!! ** pours Ethel a large Russian voddie**


*roflmao hehe*


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> thats unusual for you!!! ** pours Ethel a large Russian voddie**


Oh well thx...but it will take more then that to get me saying things i shouldnt lol.

ladywicca...ave u gone all bible basher on us??? praise the lordy and all that larky


----------



## Guest

is this a companionship show or what


----------



## Guest

mrsdusty said:


> is this a companionship show or what


oooooooooooooooooo if ya want it to be  lol

ahhh dog want wee


----------



## 3 red dogs

Eolabeo said:


> Oh well thx...but it will take more then that to get me saying things i shouldnt lol.
> 
> ladywicca...ave u gone all bible basher on us??? praise the lordy and all that larky


christ i hope not.. the only religion we have in this house is wen the Mrs goes all religious on me during sex.. 'oh god oh god oh god!!!'


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> christ i hope not.. the only religion we have in this house is wen the Mrs goes all religious on me during sex.. 'oh god oh god oh god!!!'


what does she read the bible at the same time?


----------



## reddogsX3

3 red dogs said:


> christ i hope not.. the only religion we have in this house is wen the Mrs goes all religious on me during sex.. 'oh god oh god oh god!!!'


what he doesn't say is that 'oh my god oh my god' is closly followed by 'i forgot to put the laundry on'

wendy


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> Oh well thx...but it will take more then that to get me saying things i shouldnt lol.
> 
> ladywicca...ave u gone all bible basher on us??? praise the lordy and all that larky


*Hehe, far from it mate wash ya mouth out wiv soap and water lol. 
Go google triquerta knot 
pmsl *


----------



## Guest

mrsdusty said:


> what does she read the bible at the same time?


pmfsl.


ladywiccana said:


> *Hehe, far from it mate wash ya mouth out wiv soap and water lol.
> Go google triquerta knot
> pmsl *


ok is it me peeps playing tricks? or ave i had to many drinks ? or has ur bible bashing writing turned blue???


----------



## Ladywiccana

Eolabeo said:


> pmfsl.
> 
> ok is it me peeps playing tricks? or ave i had to many drinks ? or has ur bible bashing writing turned blue???


*Ya may have had too many drinkies, but yes it has and like it says in my location - work in progress pmsl. *


----------



## Vixie

hello guys, I'm back from the party and not quite drunk enough lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> hello guys, I'm back from the party and not quite drunk enough lol


bet your be getting drunk this weekend with tashi,  allright for some aint it,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> bet your be getting drunk this weekend with tashi,  allright for some aint it,


lol well i can hope


----------



## colliemerles

is it drinks all round tonight then vixie, and abit of pole dancing,lol,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> is it drinks all round tonight then vixie, and abit of pole dancing,lol,


like the good old days pmsl


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> like the good old days pmsl


pmsl,,,,yes but we are better at it now,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> pmsl,,,,yes but we are better at it now,


well its all the practice we have put into it (our drinking too ) its paying off now lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> well its all the practice we have put into it (our drinking too ) its paying off now lol


yes i have only fallen on my head once this pass week,lol


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> yes i have only fallen on my head once this pass week,lol


I had a bit of friction burn on my left leg but apart from that I've been doing well lol


----------



## minnie

good evening


----------



## Vixie

well hello my drinking partner lol


----------



## minnie

lol gulp gulp  just watching that fishing program but i'm too tired realy


----------



## Vixie

lol all I want to do is sleep as well I'm shattered


----------



## minnie

lol it must be the weather  i have hamster pups on the way well hopefuly anyway, by my old man sapphy. why the heck i decided i have them i don't know


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> lol it must be the weather  i have hamster pups on the way well hopefuly anyway, by my old man sapphy. why the heck i decided i have them i don't know


what hamster so you have? my OH like the Russian dwarf ones  you will love them once they are here


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> what hamster so you have? my OH like the Russian dwarf ones  you will love them once they are here


they're dwarfies  the female, fang, is one i bred earlier in the year and is a little sweetie as is sapphire lol i'll keep you updated with pics but fangs mum wasn't such a good parent so they might be hard to get lol


----------



## colliemerles

awwww babies,lol hay minnie do you want some of this,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## doobles

hummm looks nice may i have a drink


----------



## colliemerles

doobles said:


> hummm looks nice may i have a drink


yep you most certainly can my love, what would you like,


----------



## doobles

something strong that will make me tipsey


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> lol it must be the weather  i have hamster pups on the way well hopefuly anyway, by my old man sapphy. why the heck i decided i have them i don't know


lol yes keep me updated please


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> awwww babies,lol hay minnie do you want some of this,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ohh but its so evil go on then, i'm off to bed now though, to watch blood and guts LOL


----------



## colliemerles

doobles said:


> something strong that will make me tipsey


here ya go my love, get this lot down ya,


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> ohh but its so evil go on then, i'm off to bed now though, to watch blood and guts LOL


what blood and guts, ???? what am i missing,lol


----------



## Vixie

I'm watching Lost in Austen it looks really good


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> here ya go my love, get this lot down ya,


ooooooooo drinkie poos lol


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> what blood and guts, ???? what am i missing,lol


the history of surgery mmm gooey  nite nite


----------



## doobles

i must be missing something as can't find jack all on tv toningt


----------



## Vixie

doobles said:


> i must be missing something as can't find jack all on tv toningt


itv now it looks funny


----------



## colliemerles

doobles said:


> i must be missing something as can't find jack all on tv toningt


nor me,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

night night minnie, enjoy your guts,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

night night minnie talk to you Monday


----------



## doobles

tried itv but the t.v said no


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> night night minnie talk to you Monday


oh yeah you are off soon arent ya,


----------



## Vixie

lol well I like the look of it


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> oh yeah you are off soon arent ya,


yep


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> yep


i hope your tents are water proof,  where is it your going,??


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> i hope your tents are water proof,  where is it your going,??


me too lol I hope they dont fly away either 

we are going to Surrey.


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> me too lol I hope they dont fly away either
> 
> we are going to Surrey.


well i hope its dry in surrey, 
im off for a shower in a min, so have a lovely time, and chat when you get back,xx


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> well i hope its dry in surrey,
> im off for a shower in a min, so have a lovely time, and chat when you get back,xx


OK have a good evening nigh night collie


----------



## colliemerles

night night vixie,,night night all,xxx


----------



## doobles

well if everyone is saying night i'll join in night all


----------



## colliemerles

night doobles, nice meeting ya,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> night night vixie,,night night all,xxx


talk to you soon night night xxx



doobles said:


> well if everyone is saying night i'll join in night all


night night


----------



## doobles

night


----------



## colliemerles

i hope this is going to be open tonight, i could do with a drink, anyone else fancy a drink


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> i hope this is going to be open tonight, i could do with a drink, anyone else fancy a drink


yep definately the firemen have worn me out


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> yep definately the firemen have worn me out


lucky you, they scarped when they see me wiv me tongue hanging out,lol


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> lucky you, they scarped when they see me wiv me tongue hanging out,lol


garethpig may scarper when he looks at the picture thread


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> garethpig may scarper when he looks at the picture thread


no, he won't coz my picture aint on there yet


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> garethpig may scarper when he looks at the picture thread


i sent him a pm, to go look, he is out with his dogs at the moment, but should be back online later, i thought it was brilliant, i cant stop laughing,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> i sent him a pm, to go look, he is out with his dogs at the moment, but should be back online later, i thought it was brilliant, i cant stop laughing,


hes online now just looking at it I am doing a runner


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> hes online now just looking at it I am doing a runner


hee hee,


----------



## minnie

what have you done?


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> what have you done?


she is a very bad girl,


----------



## minnie

spill or is it that bad


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> spill or is it that bad


she has just put a picture up of someone, on the post a picture thread, lol,,,,,,,,,,, a picture of how she THINKS they look


----------



## minnie

i see *runs off to look*


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i see *runs off to look*


I have come crawling back to see if I can buy him a drink and some swill oops meant crisps


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> I have come crawling back to see if I can buy him a drink and some swill oops meant crisps


or some PORK scratchings,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> or some PORK scratchings,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


and see if we can get an act to 'ham' it up


----------



## minnie

oh you are awful!


----------



## colliemerles

i think i need a drink,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,anyone else,


----------



## minnie

what happened to the evil one?


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> i think i need a drink,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,anyone else,


yes please think I need one


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> oh you are awful!


but you like me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> what happened to the evil one?


I'm still here


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> what happened to the evil one?


here ya go darling i saved it for ya


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> I'm still here


i think she ment the bottle of booze with the evil face,lol, not you,


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> but you like me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


well maybe i was talking about you when i said evil then neeih


----------



## colliemerles

sit down and have a drink,lol


----------



## doobles

ohhhhh free drinks


----------



## colliemerles

doobles said:


> ohhhhh free drinks


good evening ,hope your well, sit down and help ya self,


----------



## doobles

colliemerles said:


> good evening ,hope your well, sit down and help ya self,


 ok then but it's all mine this bottle hee hee


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> sit down and have a drink,lol


mm drink makes it all better, tashi i will now change your name to the evil one if you do not mind, evil one?


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> good evening ,hope your well, sit down and help ya self,


menu tonight is parma ham, followed by gammon and chips sorry there is no sweet but you could make do with either pork scratchings or frazzles


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> mm drink makes it all better, tashi i will now change your name to the evil one if you do not mind, evil one?


my oh calls me that anyway


----------



## funkycub

Helllllllooooooooo!!! I just found this bit of the forum and was told to come here for the nutters!


----------



## colliemerles

and wash it down with a bottle or two,lol


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> Helllllllooooooooo!!! I just found this bit of the forum and was told to come here for the nutters!


no nuts tonight I am afraid just pork scratchings or frazzles


----------



## colliemerles

yep this is the nutty bit, sit down have a drink and a giggle,


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> my oh calls me that anyway


i won't have to train you to answer to it then  (i say good dog when i ask a person to take a seat i'm so hopless )


----------



## doobles

is eveyone on here really that mad


----------



## colliemerles

doobles said:


> is eveyone on here really that mad


errrrr,,,,,,,,,,,,,yeah,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

doobles said:


> is eveyone on here really that mad


YES, we type with our noses because we are wrapped in white sheets in padded cells


----------



## funkycub

minnie said:


> YES, we type with our noses because we are wrapped in white sheets in padded cells


I do that whilst dribbling!


----------



## colliemerles

hahahaha you wil fit right in,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## funkycub

Well I am feeling quite shy and retiring actually!


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> I do that whilst dribbling!


what football you got then ???


----------



## minnie

yep like the missing piece of jigsaw finaly reunited with its little cardboard friends


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> yep like the missing piece of jigsaw finaly reunited with its little cardboard friends


What ????????????????????


----------



## doobles

hummmmm even i'm confused by that


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> What ????????????????????


i dont know! we're building blocks now, lego i think, floating around a swimming pool


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i dont know! we're building blocks now, lego i think, floating around a swimming pool


you've had too much of that 'evil' brew


----------



## funkycub

minnie said:


> yep like the missing piece of jigsaw finaly reunited with its little cardboard friends


OOOOH I'm gonna profound in a minute too!!!


----------



## funkycub

Who knew that playing with my pussy would lead me to such a fun world of adventure!


----------



## doobles

to understand what going on i think i need more beer lol


----------



## colliemerles

anyone for more,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## funkycub

I'm more of a vodka dude myself!


----------



## doobles

colliemerles said:


> anyone for more,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ohhhhhhh yes


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> you've had too much of that 'evil' brew


its good though, gooey! give me more!


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> its good though, gooey! give me more!


one more glass then your back in your padded room,


----------



## funkycub

Buncha lushes!


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> one more glass then your back in your padded room,


make it two and you have a deal


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> one more glass then your back in your padded room,


dont forget to do up the straight jacket BEFORE you put her away


----------



## doobles

right bath and bed now for me night all


----------



## funkycub

doobles said:


> right bath and bed now for me night all


BED!!!!! it's early!!!


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> dont forget to do up the straight jacket BEFORE you put her away


Damn that was me escape plan, how'd you guess?


----------



## doobles

funkycub said:


> BED!!!!! it's early!!!


got that stupid thing called work in the morning


----------



## Vixie

good evening all


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> Damn that was me escape plan, how'd you guess?


the 'Evil one' can read you like a book


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> good evening all


evening vixie - dont forget your bedsocks


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> good evening all


evening 



tashi said:


> the 'Evil one' can read you like a book


i have writing on my forehead again don't i?


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> evening
> 
> i have writing on my forehead again don't i?


didnt like to say anything thought you had just fallen asleep whilst trying to read the newspaper bit hard when you have no hands


----------



## funkycub

Bedsocks!!


----------



## colliemerles

doobles said:


> got that stupid thing called work in the morning


night night mate,


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> evening vixie - dont forget your bedsocks


 already packed  lol dont want cold feet


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> already packed  lol dont want cold feet


no nor do I


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> Bedsocks!!


yep they are socks you wear to bed


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> no nor do I


are you sharing them ,,one each,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> no nor do I


ha ha if only they knew


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> didnt like to say anything thought you had just fallen asleep whilst trying to read the newspaper bit hard when you have no hands


yeah, must have done, strangely enough people don't like reading the paper after me because all of the corners are soggy


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> are you sharing them ,,one each,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


no hers would be like flippers on me they would be like 'simon cowell' socks


----------



## funkycub

vixenelite said:


> yep they are socks you wear to bed


Eeeek! More of a naturist sleeper myself


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha if only they knew


at least you aint gotta eat them beans now


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> Eeeek! More of a naturist sleeper myself


oh FGS dont give her ideas


----------



## colliemerles

beans means


----------



## funkycub

tashi said:


> oh FGS dont give her ideas


What!!!!


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> beans means


beans meanz heinz and don't say any different for godssake!


----------



## colliemerles

beans means, FARTS,


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> at least you aint gotta eat them beans now


ha ha but what will I eat now 



tashi said:


> oh FGS dont give her ideas


no you are OK there I cover up well lol


----------



## funkycub

colliemerles said:


> beabs means, FARTS,


beabs - what's beabs


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> beabs means, FARTS,


you've done it now!


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> beabs - what's beabs


I think she meant beans lol


----------



## funkycub

I carnt beleeve poeple darnt use spele cheque


----------



## colliemerles

i was rushing, plus the booze has gone to me head,


----------



## Vixie

it doesnt matter we all make mistakes and see the funny side of things lol


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> i was rushing, plus the booze has gone to me head,


 havent I told you not to drink and type pmsl


----------



## colliemerles

its minnies fault she keeps pinching me,


----------



## minnie

LOL and no one is as bad as me for spelling 
night everyone, off to beddie byes now have to be up in he morning much to my dislike


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> its minnies fault she keeps pinching me,


now now own up no passing the buck 



minnie said:


> LOL and no one is as bad as me for spelling
> night everyone, off to beddie byes now have to be up in he morning much to my dislike


night night minnie, what time would you rather get up


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> its minnies fault she keeps pinching me,


i can't remember, me hands are behind me back

night every one


----------



## Vixie

night night


----------



## colliemerles

night night minnie,,back to your padded room,lol, take your tablets like a good girl,


----------



## funkycub

Right as I am off till wednesday -vodka anyone!


----------



## colliemerles

funkycub said:


> Right as I am off till wednesday -vodka anyone!


can i have a double please, someone has drunk my wine,


----------



## funkycub

None for you, I am scared enough of you sober.....


----------



## Vixie

hm a drink sounds gooooooood 

ps collie I will sneak you a glass lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> hm a drink sounds gooooooood
> 
> ps collie I will sneak you a glass lol


 scared of me,,,ffs, im as soft as s***,lol, thank you vixie,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> scared of me,,,ffs, im as soft as s***,lol, thank you vixie,


ha ha you are a pussy cat lol


----------



## funkycub

|If your stools are too soft I suggest a doctor


----------



## colliemerles

funkycub said:


> |If your stools are too soft I suggest a doctor


just open your bottle of vodka, we are getting thirsty,lol,


----------



## funkycub

My glass is full!


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> |If your stools are too soft I suggest a doctor


or just buy some tablets lol


----------



## funkycub

So go one then describe yourselves in ten words so I get to know you


----------



## colliemerles

funkycub said:


> My glass is full!


well mine is bone dry and so is my throat,lol,


----------



## Vixie

where has tashi gone?


----------



## colliemerles

tashi where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> So go one then describe yourselves in ten words so I get to know you


hmmmmmmmmmmmm

I'm very thirsty because you havent poured the vodka yet 

how about you?


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> its minnies fault she keeps pinching me,


whats she pinching you with then cos her arms is tied up


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> whats she pinching you with then cos her arms is tied up


her toes, didnt you see her, anyway they have carted her off to take her medication,


----------



## funkycub

vixenelite said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I'm very thirsty because you havent poured the vodka yet
> how about you?


me....

I am the international man of mystery for your information


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> whats she pinching you with then cos her arms is tied up


There you are we thought we had lost you


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> where has tashi gone?





colliemerles said:


> tashi where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


I'm back I had to feed my new family


----------



## colliemerles

funkycub said:


> me....
> 
> I am the international man of mystery for your information


are you a man,???// i thought you was a woman,ooops,


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> I'm back I had to feed my new family


well they can wait you have to see to us lot first,


----------



## Vixie

vixenelite said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> I'm very thirsty because you havent poured the vodka yet
> 
> how about you?


read the above 



funkycub said:


> me....
> 
> I am the international man of mystery for your information


well that says a lot


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> I'm back I had to feed my new family


did they have beans


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> So go one then describe yourselves in ten words so I get to know you


short, short, short, short,short,short,short short short short


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> did they have beans


nope they are still in the car


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> me....
> 
> I am the international man of mystery for your information





colliemerles said:


> are you a man,???// i thought you was a woman,ooops,


that makes two of us then


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> nope they are still in the car


ha ha its still packed then


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> that makes two of us then


make it 3 lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha its still packed then


yep went to pick up the kids and TG we didnt go today they came out with a bleeding SUITCASE now I know the tardis is big but SUITCASE 

picture the scene ' Tashi trying to get the SUITCASE into the mini tardis '


----------



## colliemerles

hee hee,.............


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> yep went to pick up the kids and TG we didnt go today they came out with a bleeding SUITCASE now I know the tardis is big but SUITCASE
> 
> picture the scene ' Tashi trying to get the SUITCASE into the mini tardis '


ha ha how much stuff do they need lol   I have a small holdall and thats not even full lol 
did it fit?


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha how much stuff do they need lol   I have a small holdall and thats not even full lol
> did it fit?


only after I filled the dog cages it had to go on the back seat


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> hee hee,.............


here is a drink, if we wait for the vodka we would die of thirst


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> only after I filled the dog cages it had to go on the back seat


what will you do with it Saturday?


----------



## tashi

oh well I am doing a good job tonight in seeing off the men folk looks like we have got rid of another that has come out of the closet tonight


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> what will you do with it Saturday?


well once I have unpacked the car  or I could tie it to the tow hitch


----------



## colliemerles

im off for a shower,have a good night, night night girls,xx


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> im off for a shower,have a good night, night night girls,xx


night collie will speak tomorrow like old times the three of us in here


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> oh well I am doing a good job tonight in seeing off the men folk looks like we have got rid of another that has come out of the closet tonight


I dont know about you but as soon as I came on line everyone left, it could give a girl a complex 



tashi said:


> well once I have unpacked the car  or I could tie it to the tow hitch


ha ha that might work, I'll help ya tomorrow if you like 



colliemerles said:


> im off for a shower,have a good night, night night girls,xx


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dont go  I just got here


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> night collie will speak tomorrow like old times the three of us in here


yep its great isnt it


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I dont know about you but as soon as I came on line everyone left, it could give a girl a complex
> 
> ha ha that might work, I'll help ya tomorrow if you like
> 
> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dont go  I just got here


yes please if we aint already done it

and no dont go she is worried got to spend a night with me Saturday


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> yep its great isnt it


it sure is


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> yes please if we aint already done it
> 
> and no dont go she is worried got to spend a night with me Saturday


ha ha I'm scared  

what time shall I arrive my lady


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha I'm scared
> 
> what time shall I arrive my lady


what ever time you want I dont have to go pick up the kids so will be here all day


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> what ever time you want I dont have to go pick up the kids so will be here all day


I will ring my father as hes giving me a lift probably in the afternoon sometime, dont want you getting fed up of me by getting there too early


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I will ring my father as hes giving me a lift probably in the afternoon sometime, dont want you getting fed up of me by getting there too early


for goodness sake woman it aint no problem


----------



## Guest

evening all


----------



## tashi

think we have been sent to Coventry cos Funkycub, garethpig and Collie are all still on here we are obviously in the naughty corner not the naughty step bar


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> for goodness sake woman it aint no problem


I'm messing with you, it just depends on my daddy


----------



## funkycub

tashi said:


> think we have been sent to Coventry cos Funkycub, garethpig and Collie are all still on here we are obviously in the naughty corner not the naughty step bar


I'm here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

claire said:


> evening all


good evening claire 



tashi said:


> think we have been sent to Coventry cos Funkycub, garethpig and Collie are all still on here we are obviously in the naughty corner not the naughty step bar


 they dont like us no more


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> I'm here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I was wondering where you had got to lol


----------



## funkycub

Awww I missed you too!!


----------



## tashi

claire said:


> evening all


evening how is my lover up there are you looking after him


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> Awww I missed you too!!


lol how sweet


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> Awww I missed you too!!


mwah mwah mwah


----------



## funkycub

Tongues?


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> Tongues?


only if you are lucky pmsl


----------



## funkycub

In the words of Kylie...I should be so lucky, lucky, lucky lucky.........


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> In the words of Kylie...I should be so lucky, lucky, lucky lucky.........


omg you should be ashamed of yourself


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> only if you are lucky pmsl


or unlucky pmsl


----------



## funkycub

Pah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi

funkycub we need a photo of YOU now


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> or unlucky pmsl


rofl now now I'm sticking with lucky


----------



## funkycub

tashi said:


> funkycub we need a photo of YOU now


EEEK!


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> EEEK!


surely it cant be that bad lol


----------



## funkycub

Nah I'm shy!


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> Nah I'm shy!


yes you come across as shy


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> Nah I'm shy!


and I'm the pope


----------



## funkycub

Where's your pic!! Eh!


----------



## Vixie

there was one on there somewhere but think its the one with my face covered lol, not got any pics on my new pc yet, thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it lol


----------



## funkycub

vixenelite said:


> there was one on there somewhere but think its the one with my face covered lol, not got any pics on my new pc yet, thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it lol


Yeahhhhhh right!!


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> Where's your pic!! Eh!


depends on your fancy

horsey one 
doggie one 
silly one
uniformed one


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> depends on your fancy
> 
> horsey one
> doggie one
> silly one
> uniformed one


ha ha the decision is yours lol


----------



## funkycub

tashi said:


> depends on your fancy
> 
> horsey one
> doggie one
> silly one
> uniformed one


Which page you on - wanna see!!!


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> Which page you on - wanna see!!!


long story but aint on this is post a pic (2) I was on (1)


----------



## funkycub

tashi said:


> long story but aint on this is post a pic (2) I was on (1)


again....

In English this time


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> again....
> 
> In English this time


sorry can only speak welsh









me and my pony


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> sorry can only speak welsh
> 
> View attachment 8805
> 
> 
> me and my pony


ha ha I have a very similar picture to the lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha I have a very similar picture to the lol


what one shall he have next ????


----------



## funkycub

aawwww I love old photo's !


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> what one shall he have next ????


maybe the uniform one


----------



## funkycub

more more!!!


----------



## tashi

I couldnt find it lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> View attachment 8807
> 
> 
> I couldnt find it lol


liar its there


----------



## funkycub

cooooooooooooooool pic!


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> liar it there


I know I put it there but took me ages to find it could find the other one of me in combats but not that one


----------



## funkycub

is it recent


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> is it recent


taken yesterday


----------



## tashi

tashi said:


> taken yesterday


in my dreams - no it isnt sorry


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> I know I put it there but took me ages to find it could find the other one of me in combats but not that one


lol 
I have lost all my pics from my old pc, I'm gutted


----------



## funkycub

what is the uniform?


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> lol
> I have lost all my pics from my old pc, I'm gutted


they managed to save mine got them off for me


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> what is the uniform?


army - wrac


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> they managed to save mine got them off for me


thats good, 
my OH has one more thing to try but its not looking hopeful


----------



## funkycub

tashi said:


> army - wrac


kewl

are you still?


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> kewl
> 
> are you still?


nope kids came along


----------



## funkycub

awww bless - it's a cool picture. how long ago was it. I have hair like Rick Astley is all mine!


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> awww bless - it's a cool picture. how long ago was it. I have hair like Rick Astley is all mine!


I was about 21 in that one and I am 10 yrs older than you


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> awww bless - it's a cool picture. how long ago was it. I have hair like Rick Astley is all mine!


see, now you have to put a picture up


----------



## funkycub

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


ha ha you had to go one better didnt you lol of should I say about 20 better


----------



## tashi

tashi said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees





vixenelite said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees


see you are outnumbered


----------



## funkycub

When I come back and my house has been renovated, i won;t be online much for the next 12 weeks


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha you had to go one better didnt you lol of should I say about 20 better


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> When I come back and my house has been renovated, i won;t be online much for the next 12 weeks


is it an old house as in really old


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> When I come back and my house has been renovated, i won;t be online much for the next 12 weeks


 cant you take your pc with you?


----------



## funkycub

An old one!


----------



## funkycub

vixenelite said:


> cant you take your pc with you?


Can't be bothered to be honest. I will check my emails we have enough to move. The rest is going in storage


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> An old one!


what you got round your neck and What are you doing with that little lad


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> Can't be bothered to be honest. I will check my emails we have enough to move. The rest is going in storage


there you go then sad that HE can live without us (unlike us who miss it if we are off here for an hour )


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> An old one!


cute pic


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> there you go then sad that HE can live without us (unlike us who miss it if we are off here for an hour )


I know its not very nice is it  (ha ha we are slightly addicted )


----------



## funkycub

OOh where did it go!


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> OOh where did it go!


where did what go


----------



## funkycub

You missed it!


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> You missed it!


missed what? lol

are you sure its not you in the pinc lol


----------



## funkycub

vixenelite said:


> missed what? lol
> 
> are you sure its not you in the pinc lol


No I don't do drag!


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> No I don't do drag!


going by that pic you dont do clothes lol


----------



## funkycub

tashi said:


> going by that pic you dont do clothes lol


Not at the moment!


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> No I don't do drag!


ha ha OK if you say so 



tashi said:


> going by that pic you dont do clothes lol


ha ha the mind does boggle lol


----------



## funkycub

How do I take it off - I don't want to leave it up!


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> Not at the moment!


oooo errrrrrrr


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> How do I take it off - I don't want to leave it up!


just go into edit and delete it


----------



## funkycub

Aha! Done!


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> Me and t'other half


great pic , I take it you are the one on the left?


----------



## funkycub

vixenelite said:


> great pic , I take it you are the very handsome one on the left?


You said it


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> You said it


ha ha nice bit of editing there lol


----------



## funkycub

What!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## funkycub

Well me posting pics killed the forum!!


----------



## tashi

well think i am off to my bed got to go and sort out the hundreds of kids in the next bedroom first - I do hope they aint gonna be like that on Saturday night


----------



## funkycub

Nite x............


----------



## Vixie

........... dont come the innocent one with me lol


----------



## tashi

nite ..........x


----------



## Guest

funkycub said:


> Well me posting pics killed the forum!!


No, I think it's me, every time I come on it goes quiet lol


----------



## Guest

nite tashi x


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> well think i am off to my bed got to go and sort out the hundreds of kids in the next bedroom first - I do hope they aint gonna be like that on Saturday night


my lord I hope there aren't hundreds coming with us lol, lets hope they will burn off all their energy tonight and tomorrow lol good night tashi see you tomorrow


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> Well me posting pics killed the forum!!





nic b said:


> No, I think it's me, every time I come on it goes quiet lol


I think its called paranoia lol


----------



## funkycub

vixenelite said:


> I think its called paranoia lol


Nice to see the moderators are so welcoming


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> I think its called paranoia lol


just because your paranoid doesn't mean your wrong


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> Nice to see the moderators are so welcoming


ha ha as always lol I am a member first and foremost


----------



## Vixie

nic b said:


> just because your paranoid doesn't mean your wrong


OK its your fault everyone left rofl 

just kidding


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> OK its your fault everyone left rofl
> 
> See I knew it
> 
> just kidding


LMAO ...........


----------



## Vixie

nic b said:


> LMAO ...........


hee hee we all love ya really


----------



## Vixie

night night all I'm off to the land of nod  talk to you soon


----------



## funkycub

So vixy - any ideas how my cats will react in new surroundings when we move to the temp flat.

I wonder if they will remember it here when they come home!


----------



## funkycub

vixenelite said:


> night night all I'm off to the land of nod  talk to you soon


Pah!! I just asked you a question!!!!


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> So vixy - any ideas how my cats will react in new surroundings when we move to the temp flat.
> 
> I wonder if they will remember it here when they come home!


they might be put out for a few days but they should be fine, I wouldnt let them out though especially as you will be moving back to your current house


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> Pah!! I just asked you a question!!!!


I saw it , I can never drag myself away from this place lol


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> night night all I'm off to the land of nod  talk to you soon


Nite Vix x


----------



## Vixie

nic b said:


> Nite Vix x


for some reason I'm still here lol


----------



## funkycub

vixenelite said:


> they might be put out for a few days but they should be fine, I wouldnt let them out though especially as you will be moving back to your current house


They are indoor anyway!


----------



## Guest

vixenelite said:


> for some reason I'm still here lol


Its called an addiction


----------



## Vixie

funkycub said:


> They are indoor anyway!


cant see you having to many problems, when I moved my cats had a good explore of the new house and settled pretty well, they adapt very quickly, you will be with them so that should comfort them anyway. You may get some pouting for a few days but they will bounce back quickly.


----------



## Vixie

nic b said:


> Its called an addiction


I need a patch to help with the withdrawal symptoms lol


----------



## Vixie

right I am going now , good night


----------



## Guest

Nite x...........


----------



## Vixie

still here lol but not for long  xxx


----------



## colliemerles

blimey you was up late, i was tucked up in bed,lol,


----------



## Vixie

lol I kept getting dragged back in it wasnt my fault they made me


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> lol I kept getting dragged back in it wasnt my fault they made me


yeah right,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> yeah right,


they did i was so tired but they barricaded the doors so I was trapped, it was scary


----------



## colliemerles

oh you poor thing, at least you had the booze for comfort,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> oh you poor thing, at least you had the booze for comfort,


not really I'm T total


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> not really I'm T total


oh really so when me and Shayne Ward open the tia maria and the baileys later, you will be sticking to orange juice,??????


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> oh really so when me and Shayne Ward open the tia maria and the baileys later, you will be sticking to orange juice,??????


well it would be rude for me and Vin Diesel not to be hospitable and join in


----------



## colliemerles

hahahaha, oh you have a hot date to,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha, oh you have a hot date to,


well of course I never drink alone


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> well of course I never drink alone


oh so the tea total ladies DOES drink then,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> oh so the tea total ladies DOES drink then,


I was talking squash


----------



## colliemerles

yes i shall remember that next time you are slurring the words,........" show me the way to go home, cos im tired and i want to go to bed, Had a little drink about an hour ago and its gone right to my head,"


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> yes i shall remember that next time you are slurring the words,........" show me the way to go home, cos im tired and i want to go to bed, Had a little drink about an hour ago and its gone right to my head,"


well squash it potent stuff


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> well squash it potent stuff


yes when it has half a bottle of something added to it,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> yes when it has half a bottle of something added to it,


sssssssshhhhhhhh dont tell everyone


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> well it would be rude for me and Vin Diesel not to be hospitable and join in


now i am really worried me - vin diesel 

vixie first stop is specsavers


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> now i am really worried me - vin diesel
> 
> vixie first stop is specsavers


ha ha he has a lovely body


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> now i am really worried me - vin diesel
> 
> vixie first stop is specsavers


pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hahahahahahaha shes dreaming isnt she tashi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha he has a lovely body


now I am really really worried if you think you are spending a couple of nights with vin diesel I had better get me knives out (they will have to be kitchen knives) dont know what I can do about the body but perhaps we will give specsavers a miss and go straight for the guide dog


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hahahahahahaha shes dreaming isnt she tashi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


dont think I look like vin diesel anywhere even my feet are too small


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hahahahahahaha shes dreaming isnt she tashi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


hey I'm a catch 



tashi said:


> now I am really really worried if you think you are spending a couple of nights with vin diesel I had better get me knives out (they will have to be kitchen knives) dont know what I can do about the body but perhaps we will give specsavers a miss and go straight for the guide dog


not talking about you I'm talking virtual bit of stuff


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> hes I'm a catch
> 
> not talking about you I'm talking virtual bit of stuff


phew  I was getting real worried then


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> phew  I was getting real worried then


 I'm not quite delusional yet,


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> I'm not quite delusional yet,


hahahaha are you sure,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha are you sure,


I have a few sane braincells left


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I have a few sane braincells left


be a few less after this weekend


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> be a few less after this weekend


not sure I can afford to lose any more  but I will take my chances


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> not sure I can afford to lose any more  but I will take my chances


According to some peeps on here I am crazy havent been certified yet but if it keeps up we may have a pig roast


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> According to some peeps on here I am crazy havent been certified yet but if it keeps up we may have a pig roast


ha ha you dont need certification to prove your crazy


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha you dont need certification to prove your crazy


and What do you mean by that lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> and What do you mean by that lol


nothing just sharing some knowledge lol


----------



## Guest

Thanks tashi

I would willing sign a certificate to prove that your in fact stir crazy


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Thanks tashi
> 
> I would willing sign a certificate to prove that your in fact stir crazy


would that be 'stirring' the swill but I am 'crazy' about crackling


----------



## Vixie

ha ha hes going to end up on a platter with an apple in his mouth now lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha hes going to end up on a platter with an apple in his mouth now lol


can i please insert the apple


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> can i please insert the apple


ha ha the pleasure is all yours


----------



## Guest

Ha Ha Ha
You can huff
You can puff
But you will not blow my house down

LOL


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Ha Ha Ha
> You can huff
> You can puff
> But you will not blow my house down
> 
> LOL


rofl......you have the brick house then lol


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Ha Ha Ha
> You can huff
> You can puff
> But you will not blow my house down
> 
> LOL


we dont need to we already got you on the platter with the apple in your mouth just got the sage and onion to sort out now


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> we dont need to we already got you on the platter with the apple in your mouth just got the sage and onion to sort out now


now I'm not doing the stuffing


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> now I'm not doing the stuffing


----------



## Vixie

the mind does boggle


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> the mind does boggle


not all that is boggling in Milford Haven


----------



## Vixie

lol 

right I'm going for a quick bath before its time to fetch Alyssa from nursery talk to you in a bit


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> lol
> 
> right I'm going for a quick bath before its time to fetch Alyssa from nursery talk to you in a bit


If I was you I would wait until after or just take a bar of soap and some shampoo etc with you - kill two birds with one stone shower as you walk to fetch her


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> If I was you I would wait until after or just take a bar of soap and some shampoo etc with you - kill two birds with one stone shower as you walk to fetch her


ha ha good idea  I'm going in now otherwise she will want to share my bath and I cant have it hot enough then lol


----------



## tashi

Ok I am now going to take the oath

I hereby promise not to pig on garethpig any longer X


----------



## babytashi

tashi said:


> Ok I am now going to take the oath
> 
> I hereby promise not to pig on garethpig any longer X


okay my next question is WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU????


----------



## tashi

babytashi said:


> okay my next question is WHAT IS WRONG WITH YOU????


I do not know what you are on about golden child


----------



## babytashi

tashi said:


> I do not know what you are on about golden child


well i do not understand the pig thing lol and I as your Golden child shoul be informed 

xx


----------



## Vixie

his name is garethpig


----------



## babytashi

yea mum told me about that and ive seen all the pix you posted but i dont understand waht my mother has written above!!!!!


xxx


----------



## tashi

babytashi said:


> yea mum told me about that and ive seen all the pix you posted but i dont understand waht my mother has written above!!!!!
> 
> xxx


your mother your mother I am your sister


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> your mother your mother I am your sister


ha ha have you been at the emergency bottle


----------



## Guest

Ha,

You lot are all "Chops"
And i do not "Mince" my words
But you do stir something in my "Loins"
So lets up the "Steaks"
If you have the "Belly" for it

Ye whats with the PIG thing LOL


----------



## babytashi

youir just confusing the hell out of me now lol


----------



## babytashi

garethpig said:


> Ha,
> 
> You lot are all "Chops"
> And i do not "Mince" my words
> But you do stir something in my "Loins"
> So lets up the "Steaks"
> If you have the "Belly" for it
> 
> Ye whats with the PIG thing LOL


HAHAHA thats funny!!!!
anyway nice to meet you, as you can probablly tel by the name im Tashis daughter!!!!


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Ha,
> 
> You lot are all "Chops"
> And i do not "Mince" my words
> But you do stir something in my "Loins"
> So lets up the "Steaks"
> If you have the "Belly" for it
> 
> Ye whats with the PIG thing LOL


ha ha pmsl


----------



## Guest

Can you nip over and make sure that your Mum has had her medication for today


----------



## babytashi

garethpig said:


> Can you nip over and make sure that your Mum has had her medication for today


Yea she has thats th problem, I think they need to up the dosage!!!! Shes just come in the living room giggling to herself


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Can you nip over and make sure that your Mum has had her medication for today


she is in the same house as me lol


----------



## Guest

Quick get out while you can


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Quick get out while you can


Thanks I will


----------



## Vixie

and I'm going there later


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Thanks I will


pmsl ............... just spat my drink everywhere lol


----------



## Guest

Aha so its a coven.


----------



## babytashi

vixenelite said:


> and I'm going there later


YEAAAA PARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!

has mum informed you that your sleeping in the living room with the Golden Child!!!!! LOL

xx


----------



## Vixie

babytashi said:


> YEAAAA PARTYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> has mum informed you that your sleeping in the living room with the Golden Child!!!!! LOL
> 
> xx


nope I did not know that lol  party sounds good


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Aha so its a coven.


got the prettiest girls in Wales in this house


----------



## babytashi

of course valley girls are always the prettiest!!!!


----------



## Guest

I have this picture in my mind LOL


----------



## babytashi

HAHAHA you wish (thats just a fantasy innit??)


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> I have this picture in my mind LOL


could be right but there aint a small one there so I must have been on my broom somewhere


----------



## Vixie

ha ha ohh you are such a charmer lol


----------



## Vixie

right I have to go now, I keep staying longer than I should lol talk to you all in about an hour


----------



## babytashi

right im bored now  muuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmm im boreeeeedddddddddddd can we dooooooooo somethinnnnnggggggggggggg??????????????????

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

do not forget to fly high above the rain clouds


----------



## tashi

babytashi said:


> right im bored now  muuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmm im boreeeeedddddddddddd can we dooooooooo somethinnnnnggggggggggggg??????????????????
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


yes go and let Kaya out


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> do not forget to fly high above the rain clouds


ha ha cheeky begger 

its started to thunder here now as well


----------



## babytashi

im not that bored lol


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> do not forget to fly high above the rain clouds


I am a good witch and it dont rain on my Parade


----------



## Guest

Nope it looks like you are having a fun day


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Nope it looks like you are having a fun day


fun just aint started yet


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> fun just aint started yet


 so whats next then lol


----------



## Guest

Oh Oh


----------



## colliemerles

are you lot on the booze all ready,lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> so whats next then lol


suns out down here now so it is car emptying time lol just got to organise the kids as long as they dont go in the flood water around the bungalow


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> are you lot on the booze all ready,lol


no just high on life pmsl 



tashi said:


> suns out down here now so it is car emptying time lol just got to organise the kids as long as they dont go in the flood water around the bungalow


its pouring down here


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> no just high on life pmsl
> 
> its pouring down here


we have had that it has now passed over


----------



## Vixie

it hasnt stopped here all day its been thundering as well, it just keeps getting worse


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> it hasnt stopped here all day its been thundering as well, it just keeps getting worse


we only had one clap of thunder TG cos it always knocks out our electric


----------



## Vixie

my mothers electric was out for an hour yesterday but ours stayed on thank goodness.


----------



## tashi

I am going to take babytashi to work soon


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> I am going to take babytashi to work soon


i hope you dont get washed away,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> i hope you dont get washed away,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


it is bad up here


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> I am going to take babytashi to work soon


OK, where is she working?


----------



## Vixie

its finaly stopped raining for a bit lol


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> i hope you dont get washed away,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


but our gareth would be pleased to see that


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> but our gareth would be pleased to see that


no he wouldnt, im sure he would rescue you,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> no he wouldnt, im sure he would rescue you,


not so sure about that probably stand and wave at me


----------



## Guest

Do you think i would leave you drowning 

Of course i would help, i would get straight onto the emergency services


----------



## colliemerles

,,,,, see i said he would help,


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Do you think i would leave you drowning
> 
> Of course i would help, i would get straight onto the emergency services


when theres room on my boat for two ..........


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> when theres room on my boat for two ..........


pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

If there were big waves and fast moving water, Yep you would have to wait 
LOL Joking


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


gone over his head hey collie


----------



## colliemerles

tashi if he see a lady in distress im sure he would save her,x


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> tashi if he see a lady in distress im sure he would save her,x


has it gone over yours as well then


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Do you think i would leave you drowning





tashi said:


> when theres room on my boat for two ..........


sung to the tune of two little boys


----------



## colliemerles

aww i havent heard that song for years,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> aww i havent heard that song for years,


I cant believe you didnt see it

~See I aint all that Crazy - nah na nah na nahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## colliemerles

i can hardly remember the words,


----------



## funkycub

colliemerles said:


> i can hardly remember the words,


It's your age, luv


----------



## tashi

funkycub said:


> It's your age, luv


you tell her lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> you tell her lol


lol


----------



## colliemerles

oi,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont all pick on me,


----------



## Guest

Ye carry on
Gives me a break LOL


----------



## colliemerles

cheeky lot,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> cheeky lot,


ha ha you know we all love you


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Ye carry on
> Gives me a break LOL


I did make a pledge earlier on


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha you know we all love you


that goes for me as well collie the three degrees are back yesssssssssssssssss


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha you know we all love you


thats ok then,


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> that goes for me as well collie the three degrees are back yesssssssssssssssss


yessssssssssssssss shall we breakout in one of there songs,lol, all together now, 1 2 3,


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> that goes for me as well collie the three degrees are back yesssssssssssssssss


ha ha back and better than ever


----------



## colliemerles

i thought we were the 3 muskateers,( sorry cant think how to spell it, must be me age lol,)


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> i thought we were the 3 muskateers,( sorry cant think how to spell it, must be me age lol,)


does it matter lol the three of us are back where we belong


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> does it matter lol the three of us are back where we belong


yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,picking on pigs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> does it matter lol the three of us are back where we belong


yep right here lol


----------



## Vixie

well its time for me to say goodbye for now


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> well its time for me to say goodbye for now


 when will i see you again,,,,,,,,,, hahahah i think that the 3 degrees,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
have fun and chat to you soon,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> when will i see you again,,,,,,,,,, hahahah i think that the 3 degrees,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> have fun and chat to you soon,


ha ha pmsl lol  I will byeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## colliemerles

byeeeeee i will be drinking on me own tonight then,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> byeeeeee i will be drinking on me own tonight then,


well maybe not tashi can still come on the forum lol


----------



## colliemerles

i will sit here with me bottle and wait,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> well maybe not tashi can still come on the forum lol


get off here now and get down my house


----------



## Vixie

I'm leaving byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## colliemerles

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


we will hopefully both be back on here tonight will borrow the kids laptop


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> we will hopefully both be back on here tonight will borrow the kids laptop


okey dokey


----------



## Guest

god im ready for a beer!!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles

claire said:


> god im ready for a beer!!!!!!!!


a beer or 10, ice cold


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> a beer or 10, ice cold


im not at work tomorrow so sounds good howz u?


----------



## colliemerles

blooming tired i dunnno why, vixie and tashi should be coming on here later, vixie is sleeping at tashi,s house cos they are off early tomorow, they were gona be camping but cant now with all the rain,


----------



## Guest

colliemerles said:


> blooming tired i dunnno why, vixie and tashi should be coming on here later, vixie is sleeping at tashi,s house cos they are off early tomorow, they were gona be camping but cant now with all the rain,


well where was our invite hope they have a good time


----------



## funkycub

oooh I'm soooo excited by Big Brother - Plus my lounge is the only room yet to go into boxes!!


----------



## colliemerles

funkycub said:


> oooh I'm soooo excited by Big Brother - Plus my lounge is the only room yet to go into boxes!!


how far ya moving,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## funkycub

From North to east London - only for 12 weeks!


----------



## colliemerles

12 weeks,, then ya moving back again????????? or some where else,


----------



## funkycub

colliemerles said:


> 12 weeks,, then ya moving back again????????? or some where else,


back! Renovations


----------



## colliemerles

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh i see, sorry got me thick head on today derrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. me age obviously,

god i need a drink


----------



## funkycub

Me too - gotta stay sober tho


----------



## Guest

Age brings maturity


----------



## Guest

Oh ye and maturity brings the best out of something


----------



## funkycub

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles

like a bottle od wine, taste better with age,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

well who is serving tonight  had a great time on the weekend with Tashi and the girls and just got home and decided to see what you lot were up to


----------



## cav

vixenelite said:


> well who is serving tonight  had a great time on the weekend with Tashi and the girls and just got home and decided to see what you lot were up to


haya vix...glad to see you enjoyed it.


----------



## Vixie

thank cav, we were ankle deep in mud but it was great fun lol our wellies had a tanking  and were a god send lol tashi and the girls had some great results in the show, it was well worth going


----------



## cav

vixenelite said:


> thank cav, we were ankle deep in mud but it was great fun lol our wellies had a tanking  and were a god send lol tashi and the girls had some great results in the show, it was well worth going


as long as you all enjoyed it and had a good time thats the main thing...glad you didnt let the weather spoil it for you
i bet you ready for your bed


----------



## Vixie

no the weather didnt spoil a thing, we made the most of it and had fun.

Yes I'm shattered, I wasnt going to come on tonight but the computer was on when i got home and I couldnt resist lol


----------



## cav

vixenelite said:


> no the weather didnt spoil a thing, we made the most of it and had fun.
> 
> Yes I'm shattered, I wasnt going to come on tonight but the computer was on when i got home and I couldnt resist lol


lol you wanted see if ya missed any thing
did you stay at the lodge was it nice and cosy


----------



## Vixie

cavrooney said:


> lol you wanted see if ya missed any thing
> did you stay at the lodge was it nice and cosy


yep thats why lol

do you know I cant even remember the name of where we stayed 

it was a nice room but we were woken by a sleep talking girl lol it was funny when she started though


----------



## cav

vixenelite said:


> yep thats why lol
> 
> do you know I cant even remember the name of where we stayed
> 
> it was a nice room but we were woken by a sleep talking girl lol it was funny when she started though


hehe year i bet it was
did you and tashi have a drink

i not been on the forum much at the weekend ..only at night you know what im like


----------



## Vixie

I'm falling asleep here so I'm off to bed night night cav talk to you soon


----------



## Vixie

cavrooney said:


> hehe year i bet it was
> did you and tashi have a drink
> 
> i not been on the forum much at the weekend ..only at night you know what im like


no we didnt have a drinkl as we had 2 young kids with us and tashi was driving the next morning, maybe next time 

night night


----------



## cav

vixenelite said:


> I'm falling asleep here so I'm off to bed night night cav talk to you soon


ok have a good sleep night night


----------



## colliemerles

glad you are all back, you have been missed,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> glad you are all back, you have been missed,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


morning collie


----------



## Rach

Morning 
Hope you had a better sleep last night Tash


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Morning
> Hope you had a better sleep last night Tash


Hi Rach

Yes I did thanks didnt intend being up so early this morning but although still really drowsy knew there were a few issues on here that needed sorting  girls are still in the land of nod dont think they have moved Harleigh COULD still be wearing her rosette cos she didnt take it off at all yesterday bless her, got to face the muddy car and all the muddy items in it this morning


----------



## JANICE199

good morning tashi
glad you had a nice time..i dont envy you cleaning up all the mud..


----------



## Rach

Awww bless her, I bet she is thrilled  Hope she isn't winding Ellamay up too much 
Just want to say if it wasn't for you and the girls they wouldn't have got were they are today, so a BIG thankyou to you all


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Awww bless her, I bet she is thrilled  Hope she isn't winding Ellamay up too much
> Just want to say if it wasn't for you and the girls they wouldn't have got were they are today, so a BIG thankyou to you all


thanks for that Rach, in fact someone said to me yesterday how like my girls they handle and had they been taught by the same persons LOL and as for Harleigh and Ella May no it hasnt happened think they are all just glad for one another with the results Ella May did really well in a very hard class


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> good morning tashi
> glad you had a nice time..i dont envy you cleaning up all the mud..


morning

we had a really good time and as for the mud think I will just put the pressure washer on EVERYTHING including the kids lol


----------



## colliemerles

hahahaha i am picturing that,,lol,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> morning
> 
> we had a really good time and as for the mud think I will just put the pressure washer on EVERYTHING including the kids lol


ha ha that sounds like a good idea


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha that sounds like a good idea


hahaha did she pressure wash you vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> hahaha did she pressure wash you vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


nah I managed to escape that lol ....... she did manage to shower me and tinytashi with mud thought


----------



## colliemerles

hahahaha, did you take any pics, or was the weather to crapppy,


----------



## Vixie

no no pics it was raining to much the first day and I forgot the second day lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> no no pics it was raining to much the first day and I forgot the second day lol


rain was that rain and mud well it was like paddling in a paddy field


----------



## Vixie

LOL it was funny  

my father managed to get one of the broken key bits out of the car so we are going to see if he can get it cut in a bit, so you might be seeing us later, bet you thought you had gotten rid of me for a while LOL


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> LOL it was funny
> 
> my father managed to get one of the broken key bits out of the car so we are going to see if he can get it cut in a bit, so you might be seeing us later, bet you thought you had gotten rid of me for a while LOL


well I have to admit have just asked Rach to pick up the girls day has just run away from me but have managed to

empty the car 
wash all the wellies and my chaps 
wash the trolley and wheels 
first load of washing in the machine 
took bekki to college
picked up some dog food 
and now having 5

waiting for a phonecall hopefully got a home for Deri


----------



## Vixie

wow you have been busy I have done sweet FA all day, well sine I got up after 12:30 today  you must be shattered, no wonder you asked rach to fetch them 

I have just put 1 wash of clothes on but thats it lol if I do come today I will bring the clean clothes I borrowed and will pop the other ones over to you once thet have been washed and dried


----------



## Vixie

got to go now might see you later if not I will see you when I bring all the clothes back


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> got to go now might see you later if not I will see you when I bring all the clothes back


okey dokey


----------



## colliemerles

forgot about her clothes,lol,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> forgot about her clothes,lol,


she still aint got her original stuff, still aint got in the car


----------



## colliemerles

oh dear, still in the boot,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> oh dear, still in the boot,


yep they are

we had a really good weekend though it was funny splattered both vixie and tinytashi in mud when I nearly fell over and stamped a foot down to save myself they caught it right in the face!!!! and also the two of them trying to pull off my wellies kept a former Bond girl amused for quite some time


----------



## colliemerles

hahahaha, it sounds like it was fun,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha, it sounds like it was fun,,,,,,,,,,,


It was got lots to tell


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> It was got lots to tell


awwwwwww cant wait,lol,


----------



## tashi

Lots and lots to tell once vixie comes on line


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> Lots and lots to tell once vixie comes on line


tell us how you did in the show (typed snow then)


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> Lots and lots to tell once vixie comes on line


ok,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

Bethan had a 1st, Best Puppy in Breed and Reserve Best Bitch and also got pulled in the last 7 in the puppy stakes with Shocka.

Mika had a 2nd which qualifies him for Crufts, and also pulled out in the last 7 in the puppy stakes.

Chase the flatcoated puppy had a 1st, and Best Puppy in Breed.

Now to the kids and the Junior Handling Semi-Finals

Ella May (13) showed Ziggy the puli and made the last 10 in her class in which Spellweavers niece had a fourth

Harleigh (10) showed Kaya and was a lovely 4th

Bethan (Tinytashi) showed Chance a tibetan terrier (known as Elvis when he lived with us for a while ) won her class and so goes forward to the finals to be held at Discover Dogs in November 

also Mika may be in the background of a Richard Attenborough documentary


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> Bethan had a 1st, Best Puppy in Breed and Reserve Best Bitch and also got pulled in the last 7 in the puppy stakes with Shocka.
> 
> Mika had a 2nd which qualifies him for Crufts, and also pulled out in the last 7 in the puppy stakes.
> 
> Chase the flatcoated puppy had a 1st, and Best Puppy in Breed.
> 
> Now to the kids and the Junior Handling Semi-Finals
> 
> Ella May (13) showed Ziggy the puli and made the last 10 in her class in which Spellweavers niece had a fourth
> 
> Harleigh (10) showed Kaya and was a lovely 4th
> 
> Bethan (Tinytashi) showed Chance a tibetan terrier (known as Elvis when he lived with us for a while ) won her class and so goes forward to the finals to be held at Discover Dogs in November
> 
> also Mika may be in the background of a Richard Attenborough documentary


yaaay!
congrats with the crufties qual 
i came home with reserve best in show with my little man but i'm being quiet about it because there was a few people having a whisper because they thought him too young lol
nite nite


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> yaaay!
> congrats with the crufties qual
> i came home with reserve best in show with my little man but i'm being quiet about it because there was a few people having a whisper because they thought him too young lol
> nite nite


Yay well done cooper and they are never too young if they are good enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rach

Well the girls got in, had a fight, lots of tears and have been asleep since 8


----------



## colliemerles

wow, brilliant,


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> Yay well done cooper and they are never too young if they are good enough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 he got BES at a show the other week too which probaby explanes the upset lol he loves showing off its quite funny actualy! must get updated pics for you too but i reeealy have to go now


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> he got BES at a show the other week too which probaby explanes the upset lol he loves showing off its quite funny actualy! must get updated pics for you too but i reeealy have to go now


yes WAY past your bedtime you naughty girl


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Well the girls got in, had a fight, lots of tears and have been asleep since 8


For anyone that has missed previous posts Harleigh and Ella May are Rach's two lovely daughters  who have been as good as gold for me this weekend


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> yes WAY past your bedtime you naughty girl


umm yes and i have a umm ring to show you tomorrow it'll show you how odd he thinks i am with my animal love and that (its in the shape of a snake) but shhhh


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> umm yes and i have a umm ring to show you tomorrow it'll show you how odd he thinks i am with my animal love and that (its in the shape of a snake) but shhhh


ok hun speak tomorrow


----------



## Rach

tashi said:


> For anyone that has missed previous posts Harleigh and Ella May are Rach's two lovely daughters  who have been as good as gold for me this weekend


oops yes forgot to mention that, how's the washing going ?

Just HOW much mud did they bring home ???? I threw them jeans in the bin !


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> wow, brilliant,


thanks it was a very successful weekend especially for the kids cos that is the culmination of a series of competitions to qualify and these are all the best kids in the UK taking part so the 14 who won the different groups

hounds, utility, toys, gundogs, terriers, working and the pastoral groups and then 1 from each age group 6 - 11 and 12 - 17 is where the last 14 come from


----------



## colliemerles

sounds like it was a pretty good time for all, even with the nasty weather,


----------



## Vixie

yep the weather didnt spoil it for me anyway  too many gorgeous dogs to look at for that lol


----------



## colliemerles

and time away from kids and other half,, it does ya good,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> and time away from kids and other half,, it does ya good,


hee hee yes that was a bonus


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> and time away from kids and other half,, it does ya good,


trouble was she got to spend it with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> trouble was she got to spend it with me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah and i bet she loved every minute of it,


----------



## minnie

gooood morning


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> gooood morning


morning from the other side of the world lol


----------



## minnie

LOL remember the large hadron collider? (the croc one) well its going to kill us all


----------



## minnie

apparently any way, i broke the ring  i was silly to wear it with the animals ooooh!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> apparently any way, i broke the ring  i was silly to wear it with the animals ooooh!


oops

sorry I am back and for trying to repair tinytashi's internet connection


----------



## minnie

very oops, i only knocked a stone off it though, i hope it can be fixed silly internet


----------



## minnie

something to warm me up please


----------



## colliemerles

here ya go minnie my love,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

thankyou, what happened to mr evil?


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> thankyou, what happened to mr evil?


here he is,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just for you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

thaaank you


----------



## colliemerles

now drink it all, cos its the end of the world tomorrow as you no, and its been very nice meeting ya minnie, so cheers,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

oh its so sad knowing how it might be our last drink together  although it does mean i don't need to wash my hair tonight
























off for a shower ta ta


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> oh its so sad knowing how it might be our last drink together  although it does mean i don't need to wash my hair tonight
> 
> 
> off for a shower ta ta


dont bother, we aint gona be here tomorrow,


----------



## minnie

oh yeah forgot  byes


----------



## colliemerles

see ya later mate,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

well I am so fed up have come to the bar for a session 

whos up for one


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> well I am so fed up have come to the bar for a session
> 
> whos up for one


i hope its a large one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

me I have had a rough day, I could do with getting very very drunk


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> i hope its a large one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


a STIFF one


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> me I have had a rough day, I could do with getting very very drunk


snap snap snap


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> me I have had a rough day, I could do with getting very very drunk


a large one for you to then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey

i could do with one to help me sleep.


----------



## colliemerles

Fade to Grey said:


> i could do with one to help me sleep.


another large one over here for Fadie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> snap snap snap


I dont care to repeat it either



colliemerles said:


> a large one for you to then,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


oh yes that sound really goooooooooooood


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> another large one over here for Fadie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


what about you do you want a large or a small


----------



## tashi

I want the largest stiffest one in the bar


----------



## Fade to Grey

lol lol
a toast to our possible last night on earth

good times


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> what about you do you want a large or a small


a very large would go down well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,we are on about drink i take it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles

Fade to Grey said:


> lol lol
> a toast to our possible last night on earth
> 
> good times


i will drink to that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,CHEERS


----------



## Fade to Grey

colliemerles said:


> a very large would go down well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,we are on about drink i take it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


definatly about drink...
white wine would be nice
french, even better


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> i will drink to that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,CHEERS


save me having to moderate lol


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> save me having to moderate lol


hahaha,lol,


----------



## shortbackandsides

evening ladies,ill have a pint please


----------



## Guest

Well if this is my last night on the planet i wish for you witches out there and you know who you are to put an individual spell on me


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> save me having to moderate lol


ha ha sounds like heaven lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha sounds like heaven lol


the way I am feeling right now it could be calling


----------



## tashi

shortbackandsides said:


> evening ladies,ill have a pint please


evening we are on the large stiff ones tonight


----------



## colliemerles

shortbackandsides said:


> evening ladies,ill have a pint please


coming right up, anything to nibble on while i fetch it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest

Pork scratchings ok ........................


----------



## Vixie

shortbackandsides said:


> evening ladies,ill have a pint please


evening 



garethpig said:


> Well if this is my last night on the planet i wish for you witches out there and you know who you are to put an individual spell on me


----------



## colliemerles

shortbackandsides said:


> evening ladies,ill have a pint please


here ya go,.............


----------



## Vixie

garethpig said:


> Pork scratchings ok ........................


I just love streaky bacon ..................... crisps


----------



## shortbackandsides

tashi said:


> evening we are on the large stiff ones tonight


sounds like im in the right place then!


----------



## tashi

garethpig said:


> Pork scratchings ok ........................


would rather a sausage in batter


----------



## tashi

shortbackandsides said:


> sounds like im in the right place then!


woohoo lets party


----------



## colliemerles

yep if it is our last night,lets go out in style,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey

hell yeah


----------



## tashi

pass me another large one pretty please


----------



## tashi

wheres my ugly bed mate gone


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> pass me another large one pretty please


do you want something to nibble on to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

tashi said:


> wheres my ugly bed mate gone


this one


----------



## shortbackandsides

tashi said:


> wheres my ugly bed mate gone


i hope your not referring to me...


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> do you want something to nibble on to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


keeping the nibbles all to myself thankyou


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> this one
> View attachment 8986


here I am did you miss me lol  at leats my feet were warm


----------



## Fade to Grey

well tashi your friend is beautiful, got a number for him??


----------



## tashi

Fade to Grey said:


> well tashi your friend is beautiful, got a number for him??


it was a her actually and yes I do have her number pmsl


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> here I am did you miss me lol  at leats my feet were warm


yes I did miss you


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> it was a her actually and yes I do have her number pmsl


pmsl well I should hope so I'm not a one night stand type of girl


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> yes I did miss you


 thank you


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> pmsl well I should hope so I'm not a one night stand type of girl


nope we WILL do it all again


----------



## Fade to Grey

well vix, i never imagined you'd look like that. you should be a model, you've got the nose for it


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> nope we WILL do it all again


HA HA I cant wait


----------



## Vixie

Fade to Grey said:


> well vix, i never imagined you'd look like that. you should be a model, you've got the nose for it


 you should see it when it lie lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> you should see it when it lie lol


you should see what happens when she lays down it flops lol


----------



## Fade to Grey

vixenelite said:


> you should see it when it lie lol


lmao,

may i have a refill??


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> you should see what happens when she lays down it flops lol


hey dont tell everyone pmsl


----------



## tashi

just think though if collie had come with us where the hell would we all have slept I am sure that girl kept counting us


----------



## Fade to Grey

tashi said:


> just think though if collie had come with us where the hell would we all have slept I am sure that girl kept counting us


counting you??
how many of you went?


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> just think though if collie had come with us where the hell would we all have slept I am sure that girl kept counting us


under the bed,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> just think though if collie had come with us where the hell would we all have slept I am sure that girl kept counting us


ha ha we could have done what the girls did lol


----------



## Vixie

top up anyone


----------



## tashi

Fade to Grey said:


> counting you??
> how many of you went?


5 of us but it was only a room for 2 adults and 2 kids


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha we could have done what the girls did lol


you mean what the girls TRIED to do


----------



## Fade to Grey

bunk beds


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> 5 of us but it was only a room for 2 adults and 2 kids


did ya sneak someone in the suitcase,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey

you can imagine a a wheeley suitcase with a red siletto hangingout with a leg attached cant ya


----------



## tashi

Fade to Grey said:


> you can imagine a a wheeley suitcase with a red siletto hangingout with a leg attached cant ya


I have just laughed out so loud that the dog came running - who do you think out of us would wear a red stilleto specially in the mud we arrived looking like we had been mud wrestling


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> 5 of us but it was only a room for 2 adults and 2 kids


dont forget about the two dogs lol


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Sounds like a tight fit but fun all the same







*


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> you mean what the girls TRIED to do


ha ha yes thats the word


----------



## tashi

ladywiccana said:


> *Sounds like a tight fit but fun all the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not when you have one that shouts 'YOU MUPPET' in her sleep and then kicks the other one out of bed so that I had to give up my side of the bed and go in with the kids sleeping 1/3 in the bed the other 2/3 on the floor


----------



## Fade to Grey

tashi said:


> I have just laughed out so loud that the dog came running - who do you think out of us would wear a red stilleto specially in the mud we arrived looking like we had been mud wrestling


hahaha

i have a vivid imagination


----------



## Rach

Not my girls 
Well, looks like I've missed the party, typical


----------



## Vixie

never to late to join in the party


----------



## tashi

nah we are still around - just about


----------



## Vixie

it may be nearing the end, but we still have some partying left in us lol


----------



## Rach

I've had an awful day too, first Rob (soon to be ex hubby) decided to bombard me with txts, then the girls come home in foul moods, still tired I think and fight all night, you want them back Tashi ? Vixen ?


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> I've had an awful day too, first Rob (soon to be ex hubby) decided to bombard me with txts, then the girls come home in foul moods, still tired I think and fight all night, you want them back Tashi ? Vixen ?


does rob the knob know how the girls got on


----------



## Rach

Yes, Lisa's (his first girlfriend when he left) mother was there for the weekend


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Yes, Lisa's (his first girlfriend when he left) mother was there for the weekend


right did she watch the girls then


----------



## Rach

Yes and spoke to them, asking how I was !


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Yes and spoke to them, asking how I was !


ahh bless them the girls never said a word


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I'm off to bed peeps cant stay awakes no longer lol. thanks for the fun! Night night all*


----------



## Rach

Night night x


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Night night x


night Rach got to go my chest is bad


----------



## Rach

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Hope you feel better soon x


just need the old inhalers (got to find them first)


----------



## Vixie

night night all that are going.

Tashi hope you are feeling OK


----------



## Fade to Grey

night eveyone


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> night night all that are going.
> 
> Tashi hope you are feeling OK


if it gets too bad you can visit me please lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> if it gets too bad you can visit me please lol


its a deal  
now find those inhalers lol  better yet get someone else to look for them for you


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> its a deal
> now find those inhalers lol  better yet get someone else to look for them for you


they all in bed asleep lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> they all in bed asleep lol


lol lazy things  have you any idea where they are, we have some here but a bit far away for you I think


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> lol lazy things  have you any idea where they are, we have some here but a bit far away for you I think


yep theys in the car inthe famous first aid box


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> yep theys in the car inthe famous first aid box


lol one of many you mean  go get them then


----------



## Vixie

I need a drink already and its only 5:30 pm lol


----------



## tashi

right well it is deffo time to hit the hard stuff


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> right well it is deffo time to hit the hard stuff


im on my second glass of wine


----------



## Vixie

I'm with you on that one.

how are you feeling now?


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I'm with you on that one.
> 
> how are you feeling now?


ok I think trying to get my mother to go to Darlington but she aint falling for it lol if Bethan didnt have college she could have gone


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> ok I think trying to get my mother to go to Darlington but she aint falling for it lol if Bethan didnt have college she could have gone


what are you doing at Darlington? give your mother a sob story about being ill she might go then lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> what are you doing at Darlington? give your mother a sob story about being ill she might go then lol


showing mika but have a dinner with the committee and officials the night before the show


----------



## Vixie

no way to get out of it then


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> no way to get out of it then


nope unless you want to go wear my tartan jacket have all the kisses and hugs and show my bleeding dog


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> nope unless you want to go wear my tartan jacket have all the kisses and hugs and show my bleeding dog


ha ha as tempting as that sounds I think I will pass this time lol

I'm going to watch Lost in Austen on itv, talk to you in a bit,


----------



## colliemerles

where is minnie,??????havent seen her for a while,


----------



## Vixie

I know hope shes back soon, shes been my other drinking buddy for a while now


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> I know hope shes back soon, shes been my other drinking buddy for a while now


maybe shes in a bar some where lost and drunk,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

rofl  hope shes OK though 

would you like a drink?


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> rofl  hope shes OK though
> 
> would you like a drink?


thought you would never ask,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, my mouth thought my throat had been cut,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

................coming right up I'm parched lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ................coming right up I'm parched lol


never mind YOU your ment to be serving ME,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> never mind YOU your ment to be serving ME,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I can pour two drinks at the same time, i have practised lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> I can pour two drinks at the same time, i have practised lol


will you stop talking and pour me a b***** drink,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

stop your moaning woman lol here take your pick


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> stop your moaning woman lol here take your pick


i see you still got the blue hair dye on your hands from when you done my hair,,,,,,,,,,,,i told you to wear gloves,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> i see you still got the blue hair dye on your hands from when you done my hair,,,,,,,,,,,,i told you to wear gloves,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 ha ha I will remember for next time that for sure lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha I will remember for next time that for sure lol


im going purple next time,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> im going purple next time,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


......what colour should I go next


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ......what colour should I go next


very good question, let me have a think,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

it must be ***** al


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> it must be ***** al


pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 how about bright orange, what do you think


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> how about bright orange, what do you think


errrrr yessss, not sure on the orange eye shadow thou,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> errrrr yessss, not sure on the orange eye shadow thou,


awwww thats the bit I liked best lol


----------



## colliemerles

i think im going purple next, i like purple,


----------



## Vixie

now thats a great colour, it will really suit you


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> now thats a great colour, it will really suit you


oops, excuse me , i left some of me curlers in,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

I think I have found a winner


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> oops, excuse me , i left some of me curlers in,,,,,,


I though that was the new trend lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> I think I have found a winner


oh yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,thats got your name written all over it, great colour,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> oh yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,thats got your name written all over it, great colour,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I look like a ***** pixie


----------



## colliemerles

more like a ***** elf,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

lol  people are going to think we have lost our minds


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> lol  people are going to think we have lost our minds


i have just said words to that effect on the vixie thread,pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> i have just said words to that effect on the vixie thread,pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 or ** to that effect anyway lol


----------



## colliemerles

hahahahaha im sat here giggling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

ha ha me too I have had a right laugh tonight


----------



## colliemerles

awwww i cant get me new sig up,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> awwww i cant get me new sig up,,


 what was it going to be?


----------



## colliemerles

these,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

ha ha love the purple feet collie


----------



## colliemerles

thanks just gotta do the hair now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

I need another drink how about you?


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> I need another drink how about you?


yeah another couple,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> yeah another couple,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 thats what I like to hear,

the dog just got in the fridge and ate all the cheese, pasties, ham and various other stuff


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> thats what I like to hear,
> 
> the dog just got in the fridge and ate all the cheese, pasties, ham and various other stuff


did you leave the fridge door open, which dog,,not the little chihuahua,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> did you leave the fridge door open, which dog,,not the little chihuahua,,,,,,,,,,,,


one of the kids left it open  it was Raiden I'm not happy food costs a fortune now especially things like that


----------



## colliemerles

blooming dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,but we still love them,,i bet he feels sick now,


----------



## Vixie

and kids lol............. I doubt it hes a greedy swine lol I cant have real cheese on toast in the morning now


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> and kids lol............. I doubt it hes a greedy swine lol I cant have real cheese on toast in the morning now


what are you going to have then if you can have REAL cheese on toast,?????? plastic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hey i think i got me feet on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> what are you going to have then if you can have REAL cheese on toast,?????? plastic,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,hey i think i got me feet on,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


it will have to be plain toast 

yay your feet worked lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> it will have to be plain toast
> 
> yay your feet worked lol


they dont match my hair,, i must go and find purple hair now to match them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

well go on then hurry up


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> well go on then hurry up


i need purple feet to match me purple hair so when im in bed and me feet stick out the bottom i will know which ones are mine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> i need purple feet to match me purple hair so when im in bed and me feet stick out the bottom i will know which ones are mine,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


pmsl ................... ha ha you are like a warm smurf


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> pmsl ................... ha ha you are like a warm smurf


aww thanks a warm smurf, never been called one of them before,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> aww thanks a warm smurf, never been called one of them before,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ha ha ha  its a term of endearment lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha ha  its a term of endearment lol


aww thanks and your a little fiery fox,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> aww thanks and your a little fiery fox,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 thank you rofl


----------



## Guest

Hey you lot


----------



## Vixie

hello there how are you?


----------



## colliemerles

its pouring down here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> its pouring down here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


lovely sun shine here for a change


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> lovely sun shine here for a change


can i come and stay in sunny wales then with you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JANICE199

the sun has come out here too


----------



## colliemerles

well its really heavy rain here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> can i come and stay in sunny wales then with you,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yes you can, what time should I expect you


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> yes you can, what time should I expect you


well if i start walking now,i could be there in about,,,,,,,,,,,,,,2 months,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> well if i start walking now,i could be there in about,,,,,,,,,,,,,,2 months,,,,,,,,


pmsl...............I'll be awaiting the knock on the door


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> pmsl...............I'll be awaiting the knock on the door


with a bit of food i hope, i will be a little hungry when i arrive,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

ha ha of course and a drink


----------



## doobles

colliemerles said:


> well if i start walking now,i could be there in about,,,,,,,,,,,,,,2 months,,,,,,,,


shall i pick you up lol


----------



## Vixie

vixenelite said:


> ha ha of course and a drink


 ..................



doobles said:


> shall i pick you up lol


thats very kind of you lol


----------



## doobles

just means you will have a house full


----------



## Fade to Grey

evening all


----------



## Vixie

ha ha we could turn it into a party


----------



## Vixie

good evening fadey hows things?


----------



## Fade to Grey

hey vix. its raining here, lol.
how're you today?


----------



## carol

Fade to Grey said:


> hey vix. its raining here, lol.
> how're you today?


like it fade?????????


----------



## Vixie

not bad got some blisters on my feet from my new trainers, but other than that good thanks lol

how about you?


----------



## Fade to Grey

i'm a little tired from rolling around the grass taking photos of the dogs earlier ahaha.


----------



## carol

Fade to Grey said:


> hey vix. its raining here, lol.
> how're you today?


oh by the way you spelt retarded wrong you put a t instead of a d


----------



## Vixie

Fade to Grey said:


> i'm a little tired from rolling around the grass taking photos of the dogs earlier ahaha.


ha ha, your new sig is great, love the captions


----------



## Fade to Grey

thanks. its this keyboard it pushed wrong buttons.


----------



## carol

Fade to Grey said:


> thanks. its this keyboard it pushed wrong buttons.


yeah right


----------



## Fade to Grey

ahahaha re-TART-ed 









anyone?


----------



## colliemerles

fish and chips, yum yum. im waiting for my pizza to be delivered,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey

we'regetting take out too!

i'm going to go and bug mum now
x


----------



## colliemerles

hahaha yeah nothing like a friday night take away,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> hahaha yeah nothing like a friday night take away,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I liked that programme  except it was Saturday lol


----------



## Fade to Grey

i got seconds!!!!!!!!!!!! 

my hips are going to regret it in the morning aqhahah!


----------



## colliemerles

what have you got for tea,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> what have you got for tea,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I just had veggie burger and mushroom and wine past'n'sauce  it was nice too


----------



## Fade to Grey

cod and chips then i finished mums haddock


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> I just had veggie burger and mushroom and wine past'n'sauce  it was nice too


yum sounds nice,,have you had your daily rashon of chocolate,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> yum sounds nice,,have you had your daily rashon of chocolate,


no not eaten any today


----------



## Vixie

Fade to Grey said:


> cod and chips then i finished mums haddock


 hungry was you lol


----------



## Fade to Grey

haha just a bit, i could still eat more but i dont think i will.
who said anything about chocolate, pass me some?


----------



## carol

and me fancy some choc now


----------



## Fade to Grey

send vince to the shop


----------



## Vixie

ha ha the men are good for something after all lol


----------



## colliemerles

here ya go everyone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## carol

colliemerles said:


> here ya go everyone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yyyuuuuuummmmmmmmmm thanks


----------



## Vixie

night night all I'm shattered and going for an early night, talk to you all tomorrow


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> night night all I'm shattered and going for an early night, talk to you all tomorrow


 night night vixie,, chat tomorrow,xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

bolloxed.. its friday


----------



## colliemerles

3 red dogs said:


> bolloxed.. its friday


  .......


----------



## tashi

OK whos in the chair ????????????


----------



## Vixie

which one? the ELECTRIC one?


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> which one? the ELECTRIC one?


hey evening sister  I's happy now


----------



## Guest

evening all


----------



## tashi

claire said:


> evening all


evening claire howz you been chatting to your hunk earlier


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> hey evening sister  I's happy now


 ............. I need a good stiff one tonight


----------



## Vixie

claire said:


> evening all


good evening Claire


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ............. I need a good stiff one tonight


so do I but dont think I gonna get one


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> so do I but dont think I gonna get one


are you being deprived


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> evening claire howz you been chatting to your hunk earlier


he said he had been on for a while,,,, he is addicted really...


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> are you being deprived


in one word yep!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi

claire said:


> he said he had been on for a while,,,, he is addicted really...


I am coming to sleep on your sofa someday lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> in one word yep!!!!!!!!!!!


thats just not right!!


----------



## tashi

I would like a pernod and black oh and by the way go have a look at garethpig's new avatar


----------



## Vixie

coming up 

going to look now


----------



## Vixie

ha ha love it


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha love it


glad you do gonna have a look for a few more


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> glad you do gonna have a look for a few more


I take it he has no idea then lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I take it he has no idea then lol


nope lol naughty girl aint I good fun trying to find for others as well


----------



## Vixie

ha ha I remember the last time you did this it was so funny


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha I remember the last time you did this it was so funny


its called boredom


----------



## Vixie

ha ha I know that feeling I have been bored for 3 days now  and being ill isnt helping


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha I know that feeling I have been bored for 3 days now  and being ill isnt helping


Know exactly what you mean I was so cold and bored last night coming home then we stopped at the services and it was even cold in there


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Know exactly what you mean I was so cold and bored last night coming home then we stopped at the services and it was even cold in there


how are you feeling today apart from tired?


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> how are you feeling today apart from tired?


got a headache and cant be bothered to get the dogs ready for a show tomorrow  so will be up sorting them early tomorrow


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> got a headache and cant be bothered to get the dogs ready for a show tomorrow  so will be up sorting them early tomorrow


take some strong pain killers you dont want it turning into a migraine 

where is the show?


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> take some strong pain killers you dont want it turning into a migraine
> 
> where is the show?


only in Llaharran so not far


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> only in Llaharran so not far


at least its not as far as yesterday for you, what dogs are you showing?

( wish my blooming nose would stop running )


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> at least its not as far as yesterday for you, what dogs are you showing?
> 
> ( wish my blooming nose would stop running )


mika, kaya, puzzle, cerys and shocka


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> mika, kaya, puzzle, cerys and shocka


busy day then, good luck with them


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> busy day then, good luck with them


got to get up and bath them tomorrow first lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> got to get up and bath them tomorrow first lol


 up at the crack of dawn then. No rest for the wicked hey


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> up at the crack of dawn then. No rest for the wicked hey


and I am _VERY _wicked lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> and I am _VERY _wicked lol


 but in the best way possible lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> but in the best way possible lol


thankyou I was told yesterday that I was off my head


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> thankyou I was told yesterday that I was off my head


 not always a bad thing these days lol helps us cope 

who said that to you?


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> not always a bad thing these days lol helps us cope
> 
> who said that to you?


one of the tibetan terrier people lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> one of the tibetan terrier people lol


I take it they know you well then .........pmsl


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I take it they know you well then .........pmsl


looks that way dont it lol


----------



## Vixie

ha ha  I have been called worse things so it would be a compliment to me lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> ha ha  I have been called worse things so it would be a compliment to me lol


that was a little politer than they said it to me


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> that was a little politer than they said it to me


were they being nice or nasty?


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> were they being nice or nasty?


no they were being nice but then you met some of my doggie friends


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> no they were being nice but then you met some of my doggie friends


yes they seemed very nice, just thought I would ask as not to get the wrong end of the stick 

hopefully I will meet them again some day  remind me to show you some pics my mother took when she was away last week I think you would find them very funny


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> yes they seemed very nice, just thought I would ask as not to get the wrong end of the stick
> 
> hopefully I will meet them again some day  remind me to show you some pics my mother took when she was away last week I think you would find them very funny


ok and yes you will meet them again


----------



## tashi

well think I had better at least go make the bed so got somewhere to put my head down tonight nice fresh sheets hmmmmmmmmmmm just hate making the bed lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> well think I had better at least go make the bed so got somewhere to put my head down tonight nice fresh sheets hmmmmmmmmmmm just hate making the bed lol


ha ha I hate doing that knowing that they will be all messed up by the morning lol 

I'm shattered tonight, bet you are feeling even more tired than I am


----------



## Vixie

night night everyone


----------



## tashi

drinks are on me whos up for one


----------



## colliemerles

me please, and have you got any food im starving,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> me please, and have you got any food im starving,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


food Me ????????? and yes I am going to eat tonight lol but got to have a beer first  what yours?????????


----------



## carol

hi all yes would love a drink if i remember to go and get one have some wine 
also waiting for dinner being slow


----------



## tashi

well been out most of the day got up early to bath and dry the tibetans got the others ready for the show today so really feel I deserve a few tonight so who is up for a heavy night


----------



## colliemerles

i will drink whatever you are having,im not fussy,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## tashi

I am trying a pernod and pineapple


----------



## Rach

How did the show go Tash ?


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> I am trying a pernod and pineapple


hmmm never tried that one,,is it nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

OK could have done with the girls had all five dogs in Best in show and only 3 of us there lol, wasnt going to go until this morning and decided last minute so it was a rush to get the dogs sorted


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> hmmm never tried that one,,is it nice,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Not bad but think I would rather it neat !!!!


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> Not bad but think I would rather it neat !!!!


NEAT !!!!! your be dancing on the tables woman,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> NEAT !!!!! your be dancing on the tables woman,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that is how I like all my drinks and yes I do a good impression of dancing on tables


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> that is how I like all my drinks and yes I do a good impression of dancing on tables


aww id love to see you,, do you sing as well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

Welsh Top Dog & Top Puppy Contest 2007 Ref CAJ76

A81 image 349 and that is without a drink


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> aww id love to see you,, do you sing as well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


yep banned from the welsh top dog competition cos of my antics


----------



## colliemerles

wow, i looked at most of the pictures, some gorgeous dogs there,,and everyone looks a little tipsy lol,,,but it looks like a good time was had by all,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> wow, i looked at most of the pictures, some gorgeous dogs there,,and everyone looks a little tipsy lol,,,but it looks like a good time was had by all,


I was stone cold sober cos I was driving but just had a bit of a silly head on I guess the guy was sober as well  year before I did Delilah with him


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> I was stone cold sober cos I was driving but just had a bit of a silly head on I guess the guy was sober as well  year before I did Delilah with him


yeah sometimes you dont need drink to have agood time,,,


----------



## minnie

gooooood afternoon


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> gooooood afternoon


Minnieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee where have you been,i had to drink alone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,wiv the evil bottle of booooooooooooooooooze,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

hello I need a drink I will join you and the evil bottle lol


----------



## colliemerles

have you got a glass vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cheers


----------



## Vixie

always lol .......................... CHEERS


----------



## colliemerles

awwww i like your lilac cheers, it goes with my hair and feet,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> awwww i like your lilac cheers, it goes with my hair and feet,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ha ha pmsl  I wish this drink wasn't virtual lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha pmsl  I wish this drink wasn't virtual lol


i didnt know it was,hiccup,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> i didnt know it was,hiccup,


I mean virtually empty shall I get another bottle lol


----------



## colliemerles

its ok, i think i have one here,,hidden under the table, hiccup


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> its ok, i think i have one here,,hidden under the table, hiccup


ah good good  you like the colour of the writing then lol


----------



## colliemerles

yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,im just trying to find the right shade,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> yes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,im just trying to find the right shade,


ha ha well yes thats important to a girl


----------



## colliemerles

yes, i dont want it to clash


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> yes, i dont want it to clash


 no no that can never happen lol  where are our other drinking buddies we could have a party lol


----------



## colliemerles

i dont no,,i see minnie on earlier but she vanished,


----------



## Vixie

hope she starts coming back on she is a good laugh 

I'm feeling a bit tipsy now lol


----------



## colliemerles

not surprised,your on the third bottle,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> not surprised,your on the third bottle,


shhhhhhhh dont tell everyone


----------



## colliemerles

aww i didnt like that last shade,to light couldnt see it,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> aww i didnt like that last shade,to light couldnt see it,


I thought the same thing 

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tired tonight lol


----------



## colliemerles

i was soooo tired i went to bed at 9, and slept until 5 this morning,


----------



## Vixie

not a bad nights sleep then lol I ended up having a late night after all


----------



## colliemerles

my daughter has gone to school, they will ring if her ear starts paining her to much, i hope shes ok,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> my daughter has gone to school, they will ring if her ear starts paining her to much, i hope shes ok,


she will be fine I'm sure and they will call if she isnt and you can fetch her


----------



## colliemerles

just watered the ferrets and rabbit,, i think i will get max the rabbit a friend, the ferrets are in together and i think max should have a friend,


----------



## Vixie

it will be good company for him as long as the get along 

I'm so bored today and have a really bad head ache


----------



## colliemerles

adrian said yesterday about moving to wales, wish i did live there, i could of popped round,had a hot chocolate with you,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> adrian said yesterday about moving to wales, wish i did live there, i could of popped round,had a hot chocolate with you,


are you going to move here or just thinking of it at the moment?

would have loved a cuppa and a chat


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> are you going to move here or just thinking of it at the moment?
> 
> would have loved a cuppa and a chat


hey dont forget me as well

sisters sisters lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> hey dont forget me as well
> 
> sisters sisters lol


no how could we ever forget you lol


----------



## colliemerles

we have talked about it,, i have moved 5 times, lol,so we shall see, my older kids wouldnt move because they are settled in there jobs with there firends, so if we did it would just be with the two little ones,adrian wants a house in the middle of no where, cos he is allways out with his dogs, from early morning till late at night, so he wants some where he can walk for miles,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> we have talked about it,, i have moved 5 times, lol,so we shall see, my older kids wouldnt move because they are settled in there jobs with there firends, so if we did it would just be with the two little ones,adrian wants a house in the middle of no where, cos he is allways out with his dogs, from early morning till late at night, so he wants some where he can walk for miles,


you can do that anywhere in wales and still live in a village can walk for miles without seeing a soul here !!!


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> you can do that anywhere in wales and still live in a village can walk for miles without seeing a soul here !!!


thats why he wants to move there,, but i would need to be by the shool, or a bus stop that takes them to school as i dont drive,


----------



## Vixie

its a hard decision especially if you are moving away from your children. He would have loads of places around here thats for sure lol we are in the middle of loads of mountains with miles and miles of walks around us, as is the case for many parts of wales


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> thats why he wants to move there,, but i would need to be by the shool, or a bus stop that takes them to school as i dont drive,


thats not a problem, if you live too far away from a school they have the school bus service, where I live there is and English speaking school almost at the end of my street and loads more dotted about


----------



## tashi

this is where I live aerial view taken from up the mountain


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> View attachment 9374
> 
> 
> this is where I live aerial view taken from up the mountain


that is exactly the kind of place,,,,, i will show him when he comes in from work,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> that is exactly the kind of place,,,,, i will show him when he comes in from work,


cant map it out on my programme but ours is the bungalow and it goes right down into the valley and those are our stables in the bottom and the school buses are in the yard alongside us


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*wow Tashi what a beautiful place you have there  and them views  *


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

colliemerles said:


> just watered the ferrets and rabbit,, i think i will get max the rabbit a friend, the ferrets are in together and i think max should have a friend,


*oohh yes lots of lil bunnies  *


----------



## colliemerles

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *oohh yes lots of lil bunnies  *


aww no,,, i would have to get them done,


----------



## colliemerles

your looks nice to vixie, only trouble is i cant even say half them places,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> your looks nice to vixie, only trouble is i cant even say half them places,


he he we would teach you lol I took the pic off as it had my Post code on it


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> he he we would teach you lol I took the pic off as it had my Post code on it


I ought to take mine off cos it got my washing on it


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> he he we would teach you lol I took the pic off as it had my Post code on it


did it,?????? i never noticed that,


----------



## tashi

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *wow Tashi what a beautiful place you have there  and them views  *


thanks rottie and yes it is super just a lot of land to keep down and we have hundreds of bunnies like watership down in the morning


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> cant map it out on my programme but ours is the bungalow and it goes right down into the valley and those are our stables in the bottom and the school buses are in the yard alongside us


yep just had another look, it looks a great place, you lucky thing


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> did it,?????? i never noticed that,


yep, so that went lol


----------



## JANICE199

tashi said:


> I ought to take mine off cos it got my washing on it


pmsl its ok tashi i zoomed in and i cant see ya smalls


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl its ok tashi i zoomed in and i cant see ya smalls


dont wear em go commando lol


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> dont wear em go commando lol


hahahahahaha ,,,,,,,,,pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> hahahahahaha ,,,,,,,,,pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


saves on washing 

anyhow girls I got to go bath Mika ready for a 5 hour journey with my old daft bat  might try and look in again if it dont take me 3 hours to do the dog


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> saves on washing
> 
> anyhow girls I got to go bath Mika ready for a 5 hour journey with my old daft bat


have fun tashi, 5 hour journey, blimey,


----------



## Vixie

bye for now tashi


----------



## colliemerles

bye bye tashi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

I have to go shopping at 12:30pm how exciting I cant wait


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> I have to go shopping at 12:30pm how exciting I cant wait


did mine online,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> did mine online,


dont do mine on line wish I did lol


----------



## colliemerles

i have work to do, so really should get of my butt and start,lol


----------



## Vixie

same here I'm going to get ready to go shopping I havent even dressed yet lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> same here I'm going to get ready to go shopping I havent even dressed yet lol


hee hee hee, i got showered and dressed at 7,


----------



## Vixie

I usually am but couldnt be bothered but I have to now  

right got to go talk to you later I will be on after 6pm probably


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> I usually am but couldnt be bothered but I have to now
> 
> right got to go talk to you later I will be on after 6pm probably


after 6,????? where are you going shopping,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> after 6,????? where are you going shopping,,,,,,,,,,


got to fetch my eldest from his rehearsals for the school play at 5pm and then get the boys ready for karate  so will be busy most of the day but may come on a little sooner but doubt it lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> got to fetch my eldest from his rehearsals for the school play at 5pm and then get the boys ready for karate  so will be busy most of the day but may come on a little sooner but doubt it lol


ok vixie,chat to you soon,


----------



## Vixie

yep  bye for now


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*well im here wiv me bottle  wheres every one else,  *


----------



## colliemerles

im here wiv mine as well,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*lol mines sweet white wine by the bottle *


----------



## Siamese Kelly

I'm here,help yourselves,the right sides mine but am willing to share


----------



## Siamese Kelly

I propose a toast to a great forum,fab members and the art of communication in all it's wonderful glory,oh and my insanity


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Siamese Kelly said:


> I propose a toast to a great forum,fab members and the art of communication in all it's wonderful glory,oh and my insanity


*aww bless ya thats nice i defo drink to that and peace and harmony *


----------



## Siamese Kelly

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *aww bless ya thats nice i defo drink to that and peace and harmony *


Don't push it lady...one step at a time


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

Siamese Kelly said:


> Don't push it lady...one step at a time


*pmsl   *


----------



## Siamese Kelly

C'mon.,..lightweights,who's up for a bit of Coyote Ugly dancing on the bar,i'm feeling naughty


----------



## colliemerles

anyone for a refill,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JANICE199

Siamese Kelly said:


> Don't push it lady...one step at a time


pmsl.i've got my glass of red wine as we speak so cheers everyone


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Hello CM,thanks but am gearing myself up for a bit of tush rollingAnd don't get excited it aint a pretty site,just for when your in the company of ladys insane


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*GLASS lol me and collie has a bottle each *


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Hello Janice and Cheeeeerrrsss me love...now c'mon ladys insane,am making a right show of meself on me todd with me tusht rollingWho wants a mint?


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Why the heck not pmsl have some of mine too







I also bring some entertainment lol







*


----------



## colliemerles

corrr ill have a bit of him,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

ladywiccana said:


> *Why the heck not pmsl have some of mine too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also bring some entertainment lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
hahahahahahahaahahahahahaha  love it *


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Is he gonna get em off or what??


----------



## JANICE199

i'm trying to enlarge the picture lol.god that ladyw. is a tease


----------



## Ladywiccana

Siamese Kelly said:


> Is he gonna get em off or what??


*Nah he just keeps wiggling pmsl. Dont think they'd allow anything quite that rude lol*


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Aah well a gal can imagine,just in case it's a loonng night or one of us wakes up sobering up....







thought i'd top us all up


----------



## colliemerles

how about abit of pole dancing gals,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Am having trouble not sliding off the bar with nearly naked men and pole dancing galsIt'll be near impossible for me to stay upright,we're gonna get a rep for this being a bar of ill repute ya knowAnd a title well earn't i think


----------



## Ladywiccana

*I wonder if theres eva been any men pole dancers? PMSL *


----------



## colliemerles

hold on,,we have a visitor,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly

MMMmm and most welcome he is too


----------



## JANICE199

ladywiccana said:


> *I wonder if theres eva been any men pole dancers? PMSL *


like you would'nt know allready...hahaha


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*Jack Sparrow me hearties  lol,*


----------



## JANICE199

colliemerles said:


> hold on,,we have a visitor,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


he's MINE i'm the oldest so age before beauty and all that.....pmsl


----------



## Siamese Kelly

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *Jack Sparrow me hearties  lol,*


Bet ya wouldn't mind going on a treasure hunt with this handsome hunk


----------



## colliemerles

jack sparrow wants to pole dance for ya lady W,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

good evening ladies how is everyone, I see we have lots of alcohol and some men as well lol

cant stay long but might have enough time to get a few drinks down me


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> good evening ladies how is everyone, I see we have lots of alcohol and some men as well lol
> 
> cant stay long but might have enough time to get a few drinks down me


glad you can join us for a quicky,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

lol I said a drink what kind of woman do you take me for


----------



## colliemerles

can this one tempt ya,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Ladywiccana

*Bugga, i gotta go get the tea now but will be back after the soaps lol. keep me pole and me barstool warm but not me man i'll do that thanks very much pmsl *


----------



## Ladywiccana

*PMSL How about this one then









*


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> can this one tempt ya,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ha ha hes nice but spoken for me thinks 


ladywiccana said:


> *Bugga, i gotta go get the tea now but will be back after the soaps lol. keep me pole and me barstool warm but not me man i'll do that thanks very much pmsl *


pmsl


----------



## Ladywiccana

vixenelite said:


> ha ha hes nice but spoken for me thinks
> 
> pmsl


*Actually where he's concerned i dont think thatd worry me pmsl. But yep he happily settled wiv vanessa whats her face and his two kids bugga bugga bugga *


----------



## Vixie

ladywiccana said:


> *Actually where he's concerned i dont think thatd worry me pmsl. But yep he happily settled wiv vanessa whats her face and his two kids bugga bugga bugga *


I was talking about you


----------



## Ladywiccana

vixenelite said:


> I was talking about you


*PMSL ah thats me blonde bit kickin in pmsl also need food so will go get some lol be back after the soaps tho ttfn*


----------



## Vixie

ladywiccana said:


> *PMSL ah thats me blonde bit kickin in pmsl also need food so will go get some lol be back after the soaps tho ttfn*


ha ha I might get some blond highlights and then blame my off days on them lol 

talk to you in a bit dont forget to have a bottle to go


----------



## Vixie

who is up for a drink then?


----------



## Jen26

ill have a bacardi breezer please!


----------



## Vixie

here you go, thank goodness I though I was going to have to drink along tonight and that isnt good LOL


----------



## Jen26

vixenelite said:


> here you go, thank goodness I though I was going to have to drink along tonight and that isnt good LOL


would you like a pringle to go with your drink


----------



## Vixie

yes please I'm starving  going to turn the music up as well get the party started LOL


----------



## Rach

Lemsip please *sniff cough splutter*


----------



## colliemerles

Rach said:


> Lemsip please *sniff cough splutter*


aww why not a brandy,,it may do more good,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Rach

Oh yes, for medicinal purposes obviously


----------



## Jen26

colliemerles said:


> aww why not a brandy,,it may do more good,,,,,,,,,,,,,


why not 2 brandys, dose yourself up


----------



## colliemerles

jens4cats said:


> why not 2 brandys, dose yourself up


hey what the hell, here have the bottle,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

well we are getting a good crowd in now  went does the singing start lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> well we are getting a good crowd in now  went does the singing start lol


i thought i could here you allready singing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> i thought i could here you allready singing,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


sorry about that hope your ears arent hurting too much lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

pint of Stella please, oh and a glava oh and a packet of crisps please


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> sorry about that hope your ears arent hurting too much lol


no i love jingle bells, really i do,,,just,well its not QUITE christmas yet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## colliemerles

3 red dogs said:


> pint of Stella please, oh and a glava oh and a packet of crisps please


here ya go mate,


----------



## 3 red dogs

colliemerles said:


> here ya go mate,


lovery jubbley hun, thats wat i like, quick service, and with such a cute smile!


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> no i love jingle bells, really i do,,,just,well its not QUITE christmas yet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


well I thought as I have bought loads of pressies I might as well


----------



## colliemerles

3 red dogs said:


> lovery jubbley hun, thats wat i like, quick service, and with such a cute smile!


well thank you sir,, have this one on the house,


----------



## tashi

hey all how about a pint please


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> hey all how about a pint please


evening tashi,,is it your usual,


----------



## 3 red dogs

tashi said:


> hey all how about a pint please


oh looky, i turn up and the raving alcys follow me.. hmmm, not sure if thats good or bad..lolol


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> evening tashi,,is it your usual,


thankyou huney and yes that is great


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> oh looky, i turn up and the raving alcys follow me.. hmmm, not sure if thats good or bad..lolol


me an alchy I dont think so


----------



## colliemerles

help yourselves everyone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

might have to go now


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> might have to go now


why,???? your singing isnt that bad,,honest,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> why,???? your siniging isnt that bad,,honest,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ha ha
I think my OH wants the computer as I have stolen the tv to watch underdog at 9pm lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha
> I think my OH wants the computer as I have stolen the tv to watch underdog at 9pm lol


what is underdog,?????


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> what is underdog,?????


its a programme on Living about rescue dogs, celebrities take on a dog each and train them and they try to find them homes as well and they compete each week, it starts with a 2 hour show tonight


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> its a programme on Living about rescue dogs, celebrities take on a dog each and train them and they to find them homes as well and they compete each week it starts with a 2 hour show tonight


im watching it to now,,i made my other half put it on,lol,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

ha ha good for you


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha good for you


 ........


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> ........


it was on last year but I only caught the last few so looking forward to seeing it all it this year


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> it was on last year but I only caught the last few so looking forward to seeing it all it this year


i watched it last year,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i like the husky,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> i watched it last year,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i like the husky,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 did you forget the name then lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> did you forget the name then lol


yes,doh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,its my age,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,i cant for the life of me remember who was in it, me and adrian was just trying to remember,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

ha ha never mind I'm the same lol


----------



## tashi

where are the serious drinkers gone then


----------



## Vixie

I think everyone is having an early night lol


----------



## colliemerles

show me the way to go home,
cos im tired and i want to go to bed.
i had a little drink about an hour ago and its gone right to my head.


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> show me the way to go home,
> cos im tired and i want to go to bed.
> i had a little drink about an hour ago and its gone right to my head.


ha ha pmsl thats going to be me tomorrow night ...... well I hope so


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha pmsl thats going to be me tomorrow night ...... well I hope so


why wait until tomorrow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

a birthday drink for vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> why wait until tomorrow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> a birthday drink for vixie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


ha ha I think I will have a week long bitrthday this year pmsl, can I have coke with that please lol


----------



## colliemerles

here ya go, p put the tia maria in allready,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> here ya go, p put the tia maria in allready,


thank you very much sre you having the same?


----------



## colliemerles

i got a baileys,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

oh I will have one of those as well lol yummy


----------



## tashi

evening to all


----------



## colliemerles

evening tashi,are you drinknig tonight,


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> evening to all


good evening are you joining us in a drink we are starting my birthday celebration a day early lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> oh I will have one of those as well lol yummy


here ya go vixie,,,,


----------



## tashi

yep ok then something to wake me up


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> evening tashi,are you drinknig tonight,


with spelling like that the same as you lol


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> yep ok then something to wake me up


a bit of pole dancing should do that lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> a bit of pole dancing should do that lol


nah sorry back too bad tonight


----------



## colliemerles

the champagne is on ice,,so nice and cold,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> nah sorry back too bad tonight


OK just lots of alcohol then  same as me I need it tonight had a really bad day


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> OK just lots of alcohol then  same as me I need it tonight had a really bad day


hmmmmmmmmm snap there then


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> hmmmmmmmmm snap there then


yep I could have done without today thats for sure, but hope tomorrow is better


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> yep I could have done without today thats for sure, but hope tomorrow is better


so do I, I am just so snappy


----------



## colliemerles

you both need a good nights sleep and some rest,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> you both need a good nights sleep and some rest,


trouble is when I am like I am at the minute the only thing I want to do is to walk up the mountain


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> trouble is when I am like I am at the minute the only thing I want to do is to walk up the mountain


thats funny thats what I told collie I would do tomorrow if it was anything like today. and stay there until bed time


----------



## Rach

Come and stay with me for a few days Tash, will send my kids up with Tom 
You can deal with Rob for me then


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> thats funny thats what I told collie I would do tomorrow if it was anything like today.


we are just too much alike


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> you both need a good nights sleep and some rest,


sleep sounds soooooo good but still got some things to do


----------



## colliemerles

yes vixie is walking up the mountain tomorrow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,whats up the moutain then,,,,, is he dishy,??????


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Come and stay with me for a few days Tash, will send my kids up with Tom


omg he would sort them out big time he would only have to look at them


----------



## Rach

LOL Jack woke up yesterday and said Mum I been good, you don't have to send me to Aunty Julies to be locked in the crate  Poor kid is traumatised LOL


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> we are just too much alike


spooky isnt it, funny we said the same thing isnt it



colliemerles said:


> yes vixie is walking up the mountain tomorrow,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,whats up the moutain then,,,,, is he dishy,??????


pmsl collie I just burt out laughing and got some strange looks on the dogs lol


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> LOL Jack woke up yesterday and said Mum I been good, you don't have to send me to Aunty Julies to be locked in the crate  Poor kid is traumatised LOL


bless him is he really being good though


----------



## Rach

tashi said:


> bless him is he really being good though


As good as Jack can be...


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> As good as Jack can be...


I am sorry that he did that though dont mean to be the scary auntie


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> spooky isnt it, funny we said the same thing isnt it
> 
> pmsl collie I just burt out laughing and got some strange looks on the dogs lol


we wish thats why we are walking up the mountain get more sense out of the sheep even when they are running away from the dog s


----------



## Rach

Oh don't be daft, I think he finds baby tash more scarey


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Oh don't be daft, I think he finds baby tash more scarey


she is good with him and unbelievably strict with him as well


----------



## Rach

tashi said:


> she is good with him and unbelievably strict with him as well


Yes and that's what he needs, he needs to know how far he can push it and he's trying his best lately


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Yes and that's what he needs, he needs to know how far he can push it and he's trying his best lately


he'll be ok, he is just confused and testing the water at the mo, but he has lots of aunties around who keep an eye on the little toad


----------



## Rach

Yes he does, poor boy is surrounded my women lol


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Yes he does, poor boy is surrounded my women lol


just how his father liked things lol


----------



## Rach

tashi said:


> just how his father liked things lol


 He will not turn out like him, please help !! LOL


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> He will not turn out like him, please help !! LOL


nah he is going to be a real good boy he will be fed up with having loads of women around him by the time he is 18


----------



## colliemerles

i need a drink now,!!!


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> i need a drink now,!!!


me too


----------



## colliemerles

tashi get your arse in here now,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yep get in here and have a drink with us


----------



## colliemerles

have afew bottles,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

thank you hunny  and baileys and tia maria please lol


----------



## colliemerles

where is tashi, has she not turned up yet,


----------



## tashi

the one side of the triangle is here now lol 

I will have a bermuda triangle on ice thanks


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> the one side of the triangle is here now lol
> 
> I will have a bermuda triangle on ice thanks


hahahahaha, i will have the same as tashi,we seem to like the same things,,or can i share yours tashi,, do you mind sharing,??????


----------



## Vixie

back in a min just going to eat some cake


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> hahahahaha, i will have the same as tashi,we seem to like the same things,,or can i share yours tashi,, do you mind sharing,??????


dont mind at all hun cos we could all share the same foot and mouth lol


----------



## colliemerles

am i drinknig alone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

nope I'm here now


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> nope I'm here now


see to your family first, i dont mind drinknig it all to myself,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,


----------



## Vixie

ha ha no chance your not getting all the drink


----------



## tashi

and tri is here now how are you ang 

sorry had to feed the five thousand


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> ha ha no chance your not getting all the drink


my computer is on the blink,,,,,,,,,,gggrrrrrrr,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> my computer is on the blink,,,,,,,,,,gggrrrrrrr,


aarrgg dont say that you have to saty and get drunk with me lol


----------



## colliemerles

i think i need to get drunk,,


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> and tri is here now how are you ang
> 
> sorry had to feed the five thousand


just fed mine,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> just fed mine,,,,,,,,,,,lol


sitting here with comfort food now a banoffee pie


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> i think i need to get drunk,,


me tooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> sitting here with comfort food now a banoffee pie


same here lol  well not banoffee pie i dont like it but I have cake and chocolate lol


----------



## colliemerles

aww i want cake,and lots and lots of it,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie

get a lift here and you can share mine


----------



## tashi

and I want I want I want what do we want


----------



## Vixie

not sure what I want but no doubt it will include some chocolate


----------



## colliemerles

a pig roast,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

no I'm veggie


----------



## tashi

I want to do the crackling rubbing in the oil and then lots and lots of salt


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> no I'm veggie


you can shove the apple in the mouth and the stuffing wherever


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> you can shove the apple in the mouth and the stuffing wherever


nah I never like doing the stuffing and think I will eat the apple instead will taste much nicer without the taste of pork on it


----------



## colliemerles

i actually fancy chocolate, i dont think i have had any today,


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> nah I never like doing the stuffing and think I will eat the apple instead will taste much nicer without the taste of pork on it


sorry vixie you is a bit out of this will bring it back to the drink omg I cant spell lol

right pernod and black for me


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> i actually fancy chocolate, i dont think i have had any today,


got a huge bowl of it in the kitchen for the chocolate fountain


----------



## Vixie

back now ..... need 5 mins


----------



## colliemerles

poor vixie its her birthday and we have turned into REAL witches,casting spells and all sorts,


i will drink anything that has alcohol in it,


----------



## tashi

and me too


----------



## Dingle

you gals can have a glass on me, happy bday Beth...


----------



## colliemerles

awww thank you very much dingle,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

Dingle said:


> you gals can have a glass on me, happy bday Beth...


thanks for the drink hun we are all in need of it tonight

but then the 'three degrees ride again' lol


----------



## Vixie

Dingle said:


> you gals can have a glass on me, happy bday Beth...


Thank you Dingle  just leave the bottle I think I will get through the whole thing very quickly


----------



## colliemerles

stick together and tell each other what is going on,,,,


----------



## Dingle

there are 3 bottles for you to get through, now i'm going to order the chinese


----------



## tashi

Dingle said:


> there are 3 bottles for you to get through, now i'm going to order the chinese


call in on your profile on the way


----------



## Dingle

tashi said:


> call in on your profile on the way


thanks hun...


----------



## tashi

Dingle said:


> thanks hun...


cuddlier than your photo sorry


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> call in on your profile on the way


hahahaha snap,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fade to Grey

'ave one on me


----------



## Dingle

tashi said:


> cuddlier than your photo sorry


 i don't know what you mean...



colliemerles said:


> hahahaha snap,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


have you been plotting too...


----------



## colliemerles

aww i really fancy chocolate, but dont know what,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

I have malteasers and minstrals (sp?)


----------



## Dingle

colliemerles said:


> aww i really fancy chocolate, but dont know what,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


choc sauce is good...


----------



## tashi

that is just an interim one still working on the other one but sorry would prefer to talk to you behind the puta cos dont think your pic does you justice bet you are a handsome devil really 

cute cuddly


----------



## tashi

Dingle said:


> choc sauce is good...


dont even go there


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I have malteasers and minstrals (sp?)


dont need mal teasers but do like the minstrels suck em til they pop


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> dont even go there


 or you may be pig roasted................


----------



## Dingle

tashi said:


> that is just an interim one still working on the other one but sorry would prefer to talk to you behind the puta cos dont think your pic does you justice bet you are a handsome devil really
> cute cuddly


gee......



tashi said:


> dont even go there






tashi said:


> dont need mal teasers but do like the minstrels suck em til they pop


...whoop...whoop...



colliemerles said:


> or you may be spit roasted..........


...oh really...


----------



## doobles

humm is the bar shut today 

IS THERE ANYONE HERE I NEED A DRINK


----------



## Vixie

there is always drinks available


----------



## cav

can i have a large vodka then please


----------



## doobles

cool mines a pint please


----------



## ava

May I get a cognac martell VS please?


----------



## colliemerles

drinks for everyone,,on the house,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yay thanks collie


----------



## colliemerles

its about time we had a party,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,where is tashi,is she joining us,


----------



## Vixie

OH yes party time please


----------



## minnie

woo! party!


----------



## colliemerles

well i got the drinks anyone got any food,


----------



## minnie

no food here i'm afraid, unless you like the raw mush of rabbit and chicken the dogs are wolfing down


----------



## colliemerles

i think i will give the food a miss then minnie,lol,


----------



## Vixie

I have some chocolate we can share lol


----------



## colliemerles

nice one vixie,, i have just had a bowl of vianetta, ice cream,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

I am here dont want to be a party pooper


----------



## minnie

some alcohol, chocolate and rabbit mush'll do you good tashi, now open your mouth, you know you want some!


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> nice one vixie,, i have just had a bowl of vianetta, ice cream,,,,,,,,,,,


oh yum I love that 


tashi said:


> I am here dont want to be a party pooper


yay you are here what are you drinking?


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> some alcohol, chocolate and rabbit mush'll do you good tashi, now open your mouth, you know you want some!


pmsl can we just skip the rabbit mush lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> oh yum I love that
> 
> yay you are here what are you drinking?


strong coffee I think lol


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> pmsl can we just skip the rabbit mush lol


maybe thats not such a bad idea lol


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> maybe thats not such a bad idea lol


LOL I'm so pleased that you said that 



tashi said:


> strong coffee I think lol


ha ha shall I make it and irish coffee


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> LOL I'm so pleased that you said that
> 
> ha ha shall I make it and irish coffee


perhaps a cointreau coffee dont do whicky


----------



## colliemerles

welll im having a glass of everything,lol,


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> perhaps a cointreau coffee dont do whicky


OK that can be sorted for you  much easier to find than whicky anyway


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> welll im having a glass of everything,lol,


 and why not you have to find out what your favourite is dont you


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> welll im having a glass of everything,lol,


wonder what it would taste like if you mixed them all together?


----------



## colliemerles

well here is a frothy coffee here ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> well here is a frothy coffee here ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


that looks realy nice, haven't had a decent cofee for ages


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> wonder what it would taste like if you mixed them all together?


here minnie you taste it,lol,


----------



## minnie

ok but i need my evil drink too


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> well here is a frothy coffee here ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


that looks just what the doctor ordered


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> that looks just what the doctor ordered


and a couple of matchsticks for your eyes,your gona need them


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> here minnie you taste it,lol,


mmmmmmmmm that looks nice


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> and a couple of matchsticks for your eyes,your gona need them


dont know whether matchsticks will be strong enough could do with a pair of crutches


----------



## colliemerles

i will get your evil bottle minnie


----------



## JANICE199

erm. do i HAVE to share this?


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> erm. do i HAVE to share this?


yes please


----------



## Vixie

JANICE199 said:


> erm. do i HAVE to share this?


yep I'm afraid so lol


----------



## minnie

thats a yes from 2 people i'm afraid so you have no choice but to share now lol


----------



## JANICE199

pmsl..i'll just pop out and get another 6, coz if you lot are anything like me i'd eat at least half of that


----------



## Vixie

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl..i'll just pop out and get another 6, coz if you lot are anything like me i'd eat at least half of that


get a chocolate gateaux as well I could eat a whole one to myself


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> get a chocolate gateaux as well I could eat a whole one to myself


i have rabbit mush so i think you lot probably want me to stay out of this chocolate dealing, no?


----------



## JANICE199

ok orders being taken now...i'm not going out twice..so far its
6 black forest Gateaus
1.chocolate Gateau 

umpteen bottles of wine.


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> ok orders being taken now...i'm not going out twice..so far its
> 6 black forest Gateaus
> 1.chocolate Gateau
> 
> umpteen bottles of wine.


and lots of strong coffee, pair of crutches, sense of humour and a chinese please


----------



## colliemerles

can you get me a belgian chocolate cheese cake, and a bottle of tia maria,please,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol


----------



## JANICE199

tashi said:


> and lots of strong coffee, pair of crutches, sense of humour and a chinese please


pmsl.i'm glad you put "a pair of crutches"... theres no tellings what i would have come back with.


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl.i'm glad you put "a pair of crutches"... theres no tellings what i would have come back with.


couldnt go a single crutch at the moment  got too much on my plate lol and it aint black forest cheese cake


----------



## colliemerles

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl.i'm glad you put "a pair of crutches"... theres no tellings what i would have come back with.


two of these probably,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

back in a minute just popping to the shop for some chocolate back in a bit


----------



## minnie

mmm i've left my phone in the car, oh poo


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> two of these probably,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


OMG couldnt you find a sexier pair than that


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> mmm i've left my phone in the car, oh poo


car whats a car


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> car whats a car


i don't know, a flying fish i think  rightie, off to walk the dogs and cook a potato ta ta y byes


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> OMG couldnt you find a sexier pair than that


i googled mens crutch and they came up, i should of put sexy mens crutch, shouldnt i doh,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i don't know, a flying fish i think  rightie, off to walk the dogs and cook a potato ta ta y byes


yep just thinking about tea for us really cant be bothered but


----------



## JANICE199

colliemerles said:


> i googled mens crutch and they came up, i should of put sexy mens crutch, shouldnt i doh,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahhaha pmsl.that was so funny


----------



## JANICE199

Better?????


----------



## colliemerles

JANICE199 said:


> Better?????


 pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> Better?????


did gareth send you that photo lol - not much in em though


----------



## JANICE199

tashi said:


> did gareth send you that photo lol - not much in em though


pmsl your just gready


----------



## tashi

JANICE199 said:


> pmsl your just gready


well girls it is time for a wake just lost the one pup


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> well girls it is time for a wake just lost the one pup


oh god,, no,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> oh god,, no,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yep she is gone fed them about an hour ago and she appeared fine but has just faded away


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> yep she is gone fed them about an hour ago and she appeared fine but has just faded away


oh god im sorry tashi,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> oh god im sorry tashi,


feeling really gutted now and wondering how long I can keep the other one going for as the one that has died was the stronger feeder of the two


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> yep she is gone fed them about an hour ago and she appeared fine but has just faded away


omg tashi I'm so sorry you must be so upset


----------



## Guest

I am sorry to hear that you have lost a pup tashi, keep your chin and hopes up and work hard for the other pup.


Good luck


----------



## tashi

thanks to you all I am going to take an hour may be back on later need to get my head together now


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> thanks to you all I am going to take an hour may be back on later need to get my head together now
> 
> View attachment 9766


chat to you later tashi,xxxxxx


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> thanks to you all I am going to take an hour may be back on later need to get my head together now
> 
> View attachment 9766


OK we understand you need time to grieve and time to your self talk to you later or tomorrow depending when you feel ready to come back.

Luv ya and talk to you soon xxxxx


----------



## Rach

So sorry Tash, love to you all x


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> So sorry Tash, love to you all x


thanks rach absolutely gutted spent all night up with them but to no avail did try to get my head down earlier but just couldnt switch off


----------



## Vixie

I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight, you did all you could for them


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight, you did all you could for them


will have to get Menna through the night probably have to strip her of milk until the suppressants kick in


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> will have to get Menna through the night probably have to strip her of milk until the suppressants kick in


 another long night ahead then, hopefully she wont have any problems whilst her milk dries up


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> another long night ahead then, hopefully she wont have any problems whilst her milk dries up


lets hope not

anyway lets have a drink to see the babes on their way


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> well girls it is time for a wake just lost the one pup


Oh Tashi, no!  Only just seem this. Thinking about you and sending you big cyber hugs.


----------



## Vixie

yep lets drink to the wee things and bless their little souls


----------



## tashi

spellweaver said:


> Oh Tashi, no!  Only just seem this. Thinking about you and sending you big cyber hugs.


unfortunately Val the other one passed on within minutes


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> unfortunately Val the other one passed on within minutes


Awwwwwwwwwwwwww - so sorry  More hugs coming your way hun.


----------



## tashi

spellweaver said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwww - so sorry  More hugs coming your way hun.


thanks just going to strip Menna of her milk and then try and get my head down for na hour or so


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> thanks just going to strip Menna of her milk and then try and get my head down for na hour or so


good night tashi, hope things go smoothly from now on for Menna talk to you tomorrow xxxxx


----------



## minnie

evening all


----------



## colliemerles

evening,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> evening,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


you know me to well lol this drinks for the puppies


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> you know me to well lol this drinks for the puppies


yes it is,


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> yes it is,


so sad  i'm sure tashi did her best though


----------



## colliemerles

it is heart breaking when you lose a puppy, kitten, , but as there was only two, and both to pass away, its so sad,


----------



## minnie

awwww yes its terrible just terrible


----------



## tashi

Evening you pair


----------



## minnie

evening


----------



## colliemerles

you want a drink tashi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi

yes please anything will do


----------



## tashi

where has the bar tender gone is it self service and drink alone night


----------



## minnie

night night, i'm off for a shower and chocolate  i think i might be getting an abcess under my tooth hopefuly its just my gum going swolen but i seem to be living at the dentist atm lol byesxxx


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> night night, i'm off for a shower and chocolate  i think i might be getting an abcess under my tooth hopefuly its just my gum going swolen but i seem to be living at the dentist atm lol byesxxx


bye minnie and good night


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> bye minnie and good night


night, sorry to leave you  you can't mix painkillers and alcohol can you?


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> night, sorry to leave you  you can't mix painkillers and alcohol can you?


gives you a bit of a buzz


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> gives you a bit of a buzz


i see maybe not so bad then?  right, i am going now byessssxxxxx


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i see maybe not so bad then?  right, i am going now byessssxxxxx


byesie bye speak tomorrow


----------



## minnie

byexx
going now, honest!


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> byexx
> going now, honest!


you still here that was posted 5 minutes ago LOL


----------



## minnie

good morning


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> good morning


starting early aint ya gal,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> starting early aint ya gal,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


LOL i had me hair cut earlier and i'm not realy sure about it  but i don't have toothache now so thats good


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> LOL i had me hair cut earlier and i'm not realy sure about it  but i don't have toothache now so thats good


how short you had your hair,,is it a different style to usual, mine needs cutting ,its down to me boobies,


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> how short you had your hair,,is it a different style to usual, mine needs cutting ,its down to me boobies,


thats nice lol mine was to my shoulders but is now a little shorter. when i was 10 i could sit on my hair when it was in a plait lol


----------



## colliemerles

yes mine was long as a child, so was my girls, but as they got older they wanted it all cut off,


----------



## Vixie

my hair does my head in lol


----------



## minnie

lol i had dreadlocks at one point


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> lol i had dreadlocks at one point


awwww have you got a picture,


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> my hair does my head in lol


your hair is lovely,mine is dead straight and boring,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

by girls I'm off for a bit


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> your hair is lovely,mine is dead straight and boring,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


its a pain in the rear, but can look nice sometimes


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> by girls I'm off for a bit


byeeeeeeeeee chat to you later,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

bye vixie  
i do have a pic somewhere lol


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> bye vixie
> i do have a pic somewhere lol


well we would like to see it,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

yes so you need to go look for it lol


----------



## minnie

yes i do know where it is, i'll show you tomorrow if you want but it'll scare ye!


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> yes i do know where it is, i'll show you tomorrow if you want but it'll scare ye!


nothing scares me any more,


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> nothing scares me any more,


ok but i'm driving a fishing boat too and i think i'm about 12 with mild sun burn so you might just be a little creeped


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> ok but i'm driving a fishing boat too and i think i'm about 12 with mild sun burn so you might just be a little creeped


stop trying to put us off, we want to see it and that is that,!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi

any chance of a drink girls really need one


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> stop trying to put us off, we want to see it and that is that,!!!!!!!!!


ok ok but i have a cap on backwards too


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> ok ok but i have a cap on backwards too


and a mask over her face no doubt


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> and a mask over her face no doubt


i wish! not even sunglasses lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i wish! not even sunglasses lol


well I think I am right in saying that all we have ever seen of you is the back of your neck


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> well I think I am right in saying that all we have ever seen of you is the back of your neck


actualy you've seen some of my stomach but you have to realy look in the back ground of one of the pictures of chubb and my toe's in the back of one too


----------



## Vixie

so who is up for a drink then lol


----------



## minnie

meeeee! (obviously)


----------



## tashi

and meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## colliemerles

awww meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,


----------



## tashi

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Vixie

LOL @ you lot  take your pick lol


----------



## minnie

baileys!


----------



## colliemerles

that baileys must be mine and yours vixie,right at the front,lol


----------



## tashi

I'll have a malibu and aftershock


----------



## colliemerles

i got this for someone,cant think who ,


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> i got this for someone,cant think who ,


YAAAAAAY!!!

and look its my back!


all you have to do now is find the other body parts hidden in various photos and put them together!


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> baileys!


yum yum good choice lol



colliemerles said:


> that baileys must be mine and yours vixie,right at the front,lol


how did you guess 


tashi said:


> I'll have a malibu and aftershock


 you are brave lol


----------



## minnie

mmm yes it is my favorite lol


----------



## tashi

vixenelite said:


> yum yum good choice lol
> 
> how did you guess
> 
> you are brave lol


no stupid


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> no stupid


well I didnt like to say  lol


----------



## colliemerles

hahahaha minnie your hobbit name sounds like one of our spammers,pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, no sorry minnie it aint your one its nic,s one hee hee hee


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha minnie your hobbit name sounds like one of our spammers,pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, no sorry minnie it aint your one its nic,s one hee hee hee


maybe theres something i'm not telling you lol


----------



## colliemerles

have tashi and vixie left us,


----------



## Vixie

nope I'm here just finishing taking my daughter to bed for the 100th time lol


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> have tashi and vixie left us,


don't think so lol


----------



## tashi

nah still here we have had a sudden influx from the labradoodle forum who have come over to cause trouble  need it like a hole in the head collie go look at the siamese twins thread think I will rename it to the rug rats


----------



## colliemerles

not more trouble,


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> nah still here we have had a sudden influx from the labradoodle forum who have come over to cause trouble  need it like a hole in the head collie go look at the siamese twins thread think I will rename it to the rug rats


doh! lol maybe rugrats would be a better name


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> not more trouble,


sure is one of our other members went on the labradoodle forum and told them about the dd dog threads on here


----------



## tashi

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/15919-rug-rats.html

changed it lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

* go get em hun  *


----------



## minnie

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> * go get em hun  *


goood evening  *pushes u down in chair and puts glass in hand*


----------



## colliemerles

rug rats is better,glad you renamed it,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

minnie said:


> goood evening  *pushes u down in chair and puts glass in hand*


*after the last few days i think we deserve it cheers hun  *


----------



## minnie

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *after the last few days i think we deserve it cheers hun  *


yes you do now DRINK


----------



## minnie

have we all gone again?


----------



## colliemerles

im her, im running a bath, letting dogs out for a pee, and washin up,, good job im a woman and can multi task,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pmsl,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

well I'm going for the evening catch you soon


----------



## minnie

lol i'm eating tea and pulling hair out of the dog so the same


----------



## colliemerles

vixenelite said:


> well I'm going for the evening catch you soon


night vixie, chat tomorrow, i will let you know if i hear from that lady,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> well I'm going for the evening catch you soon


night vixiexx


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> night vixie, chat tomorrow, i will let you know if i hear from that lady,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


oh yes please do, got my fingers crossed for you 



minnie said:


> night vixiexx


night night minnie xxx


----------



## minnie

night  see u tomorrow


----------



## colliemerles

im off for my bath,, night night girls,,,dont get to drunk,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie

night night my dear  xxxx


----------



## minnie

night collie, you're all leaving me here lol


----------



## colliemerles

vixie i thought you had gone,


minnie do not attempt to drink the bar dry if you are here alone, i dont want to have to trip over you flat out on the floor in the morning when i open up,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> vixie i thought you had gone,
> 
> minnie do not attempt to drink the bar dry if you are here alone, i dont want to have to trip over you flat out on the floor in the morning when i open up,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ok i'll try to remember to collapse on to the table niiightxx


----------



## Vixie

ha ha almost gone  minnie stop propping the bar up lol or is it propping you up


----------



## colliemerles

i think she has shut poor tashi in the cellar,


----------



## tashi

I am back here for a mo dont know how long before we have a kick off again though


----------



## minnie

vixenelite said:


> ha ha almost gone  minnie stop propping the bar up lol or is it propping you up


ooh now thats a hard one see i had a cat once and it got a chicken and this chicken liked sALAD CREAM SO I BLAME THAT.......


----------



## colliemerles

not them labardooodley folks again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Rach

I'll go get em Tash, not in the mood tonight 

Gis a drink ! Please


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> I'll go get em Tash, not in the mood tonight
> 
> Gis a drink ! Please


bad day rach


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> bad day rach


we all have I think


----------



## Rach

Good day showing, both boys got a 4th, not bad for a champ show
Girls both won their classes, Harleigh then beat Ellamay for BJH at Blackwood, but problems with the Pug owners 

But, Rob was speaking to Jach ealier knowing full well my views on fox hunting telling he is going on a hunt Boxing Day and went on to explain what happens to the foxes  He was very upset


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Good day showing, both boys got a 4th, not bad for a champ show
> Girls both won their classes, Harleigh then beat Ellamay for BJH at Blackwood, but problems with the Pug owners
> 
> But, Rob was speaking to Jach ealier knowing full well my views on fox hunting telling he is going on a hunt Boxing Day and went on to explain what happens to the foxes  He was very upset


That is very wrong of him  well done to the girls and well done to the 'boys' as well

Is jack ok now bless him


----------



## minnie

Rach said:


> Good day showing, both boys got a 4th, not bad for a champ show
> Girls both won their classes, Harleigh then beat Ellamay for BJH at Blackwood, but problems with the Pug owners
> 
> But, Rob was speaking to Jach ealier knowing full well my views on fox hunting telling he is going on a hunt Boxing Day and went on to explain what happens to the foxes  He was very upset


well done for the show  have a relax now and sit down for a bit it'll do you good


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*give us a treble please  i feel like getting plastered and 4getting the last few days  *


----------



## minnie

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *give us a treble please  i feel like getting plastered and 4getting the last few days  *


i'll join you there


----------



## Rach

He seems ok, but what can I say to him
He went on to explain that the dogs dont rip them apart he will shoot them, poor boy is traumatised


----------



## minnie

Rach said:


> He seems ok, but what can I say to him
> He went on to explain that the dogs dont rip them apart he will shoot them, poor boy is traumatised


aww bless him


----------



## minnie

night everyone


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls

*nite nite hun hope 2morrows a better day  *


----------



## minnie

night,


----------



## minnie

good evening


----------



## Vixie

well hello, fancy seeing you in here LOL


----------



## minnie

what a nice suprize lol


----------



## Vixie

haha it really was


----------



## canuckjill

Hello anyone still up?


----------



## minnie

good morning, i bring you 'the' photo....


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> good morning, i bring you 'the' photo....


woohoo its yooo  great pic by the way


----------



## minnie

Vixie said:


> woohoo its yooo  great pic by the way


thanks me many years ago lol i have some more to scare you with too


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> thanks me many years ago lol i have some more to scare you with too


ha ha it takes a lot to scare my so do your best


----------



## minnie

Vixie said:


> ha ha it takes a lot to scare my so do your best


ok, me in a dress when i was small (as in age, i doubt iv'e grown much since then) and me more recently hidden by me hat)


----------



## colliemerles

great pics mate, that horse looks blooming massive,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> great pics mate, that horse looks blooming massive,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


nope thats just me being small here's a pic of campy (the horse, what a name!)


----------



## Vixie

great pics minnie, gorgeous horse as well


----------



## minnie

thankyou  he was a great horse if a little evil at times lol


----------



## Vixie

ha ha they all can be, my pony ues to decide it was eating time and down his head would go until he felt like moving again, lol


----------



## minnie

Vixie said:


> ha ha they all can be, my pony ues to decide it was eating time and down his head would go until he felt like moving again, lol


lol food had a pony who would sit on your knee if you sat down, bit heavy!


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> lol food had a pony who would sit on your knee if you sat down, bit heavy!


haha now thats would be a funny sight and a bit of a shquash lol, my horse Tango used to follow me around the field and stables when I was there lol he was such a sweetie


----------



## minnie

Vixie said:


> haha now thats would be a funny sight and a bit of a shquash lol, my horse Tango used to follow me around the field and stables when I was there lol he was such a sweetie


aww like a VERY large dog then rusty fetches sticks lol


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> aww like a VERY large dog then rusty fetches sticks lol


ha ha ha you had a lap pony pmsl  they have such funny quirks dnt they, there is more to a horse than just a riding companion lol


----------



## minnie

Vixie said:


> ha ha ha you had a lap pony pmsl  they have such funny quirks dnt they, there is more to a horse than just a riding companion lol


lol lap pony! i like it  yep even when we had 30 odd of them i still managed to spend hours and hours sitting in stables with each of them, parents thought i was going insane lol well they got that right!


----------



## minnie

is it too early for a drink?


----------



## tashi

nope it definately is not too early


----------



## minnie

ok thats good, hows the caravan?


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> ok thats good, hows the caravan?


not done, even though have asked advice on a few forums. One reckons it just needs a little wd40 sprayed on it, so will try that before we take it to a repair place.


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> not done, even though have asked advice on a few forums. One reckons it just needs a little wd40 sprayed on it, so will try that before we take it to a repair place.


aww but you better make it wd41 for the extra kick hope you get it fixed soon


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> aww but you better make it wd41 for the extra kick hope you get it fixed soon


so do I, we are going away in it next week


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> so do I, we are going away in it next week


thats helpful you'll get it done in time though, i'm sure


----------



## minnie

have to go now byesxx


----------



## Vixie

I need a stiff drink as well just had the fright of my life, I had a phone call rom my parents to say 2 of my boys were missing, I nearly had a heart attack there and then, both found safe and well now but by god I was panicking.


----------



## tashi

Vixie said:


> I need a stiff drink as well just had the fright of my life, I had a phone call rom my parents to say 2 of my boys were missing, I nearly had a heart attack there and then, both found safe and well now but by god I was panicking.


Glad they have been found Vixie, it is a nightmare when they go missing. Tinytashi did it to me once when she was about 7, we found her sat with her feet in a swollen river with her friend


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Glad they have been found Vixie, it is a nightmare when they go missing. Tinytashi did it to me once when she was about 7, we found her sat with her feet in a swollen river with her friend


much what my two did they went off with a friend to the rugby pitch and got filthy and soaking wet, I could have killed them once I knew they were safe  the kids will be the death of me I tell you


----------



## tashi

Vixie said:


> much what my two did they went off with a friend to the rugby pitch and got filthy and soaking wet, I could have killed them once I knew they were safe  the kids will be the death of me I tell you


Never mind tia maria time now then


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Never mind tia maria time now then


funny you should say that I have just been poured a glass of that with pepsi max lol


----------



## tashi

Vixie said:


> funny you should say that I have just been poured a glass of that with pepsi max lol


I am sat here still trawling the internet for clues about the caravan


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> I am sat here still trawling the internet for clues about the caravan


have a drink and relax for five  I hope you find the solution soon


----------



## tashi

Vixie said:


> have a drink and relax for five  I hope you find the solution soon


so do I, got a show tomorrow so wont be doing anything tomorrow


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> so do I, got a show tomorrow so wont be doing anything tomorrow


will you have to book it into a garage to sort it out? my father is no expert but he usually potches with things until he fixes them, weather by accident or on purpose I dont know lol


----------



## tashi

Vixie said:


> will you have to book it into a garage to sort it out? my father is no expert but he usually potches with things until he fixes them, weather by accident or on purpose I dont know lol


Will try to keep at it ourselves to start off with, havent got the cash to put it into a garage unless we really have to


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Will try to keep at it ourselves to start off with, havent got the cash to put it into a garage unless we really have to


I have my fingers crossed for you, lets hope you dont have to pay out a fortune to get it fixed


----------



## minnie

evening


----------



## tashi

Evening how are you ??? I am supposed to be sorting out my clothes ready for a 4.30 am start tomorrow


----------



## minnie

i'm ok thankyou! hows you? up a bit early are you not? i was hoping to get a lie in untill 6am tomorrow but i'm sure the dogs'll put a stop to that lol


----------



## colliemerles

evening tashi and minnie,, nice early night for you then tashi,


----------



## tashi

Fine ta, just finished doing the springer for the show tomorrow but have to be in Stafford for 8am so hence why we are leaving so early


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> evening tashi and minnie,, nice early night for you then tashi,


Whats one of those lol Babytashi has to be picked up from work at 1am not safe to leave the car outside the pub on a Friday night


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> Whats one of those lol Babytashi has to be picked up from work at 1am not safe to leave the car outside the pub on a Friday night


blimey ,will you get to bed at all,


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> evening tashi and minnie,, nice early night for you then tashi,


evening collie 



tashi said:


> Fine ta, just finished doing the springer for the show tomorrow but have to be in Stafford for 8am so hence why we are leaving so early


aaah see! as i said he looks lovely! and i just thought now, whens that tv programme on that you were doing about the dogs? lol


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> evening collie
> 
> aaah see! as i said he looks lovely! and i just thought now, whens that tv programme on that you were doing about the dogs? lol


we didnt do it in the end we couldnt get straight answers out of the producers so pulled out


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> we didnt do it in the end we couldnt get straight answers out of the producers so pulled out


i see  what was it that they were after then?


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i see  what was it that they were after then?


Dont really know so we didnt leave it to chance


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> Dont really know so we didnt leave it to chance


lol no, can't say i blame you, another 'pedigree dogs exposed' gone wrong


----------



## tashi

Well then girlies better get my clothes ready for the early morning start and then go take Morgan for a little walk then try and have a cat nap


----------



## colliemerles

good luck tashi will be thinking of you, xxx


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> Well then girlies better get my clothes ready for the early morning start and then go take Morgan for a little walk then try and have a cat nap


i should probably go do something similar too, need to walk me mums dogs yet bye tashi xxx


----------



## minnie

we're all still here LOL


----------



## colliemerles

cos your waiting to be offered a drink,,lol,


----------



## minnie

LOL ok then you've convinced me to stay already


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> LOL ok then you've convinced me to stay already


here,,help yourself,,,lol


----------



## minnie

LOL thanks  no evil one today then


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> LOL thanks  no evil one today then


nope,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,well maybe it will come out later,


----------



## minnie

what a thought! halloween soon too LOL


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> what a thought! halloween soon too LOL


hahahaha, i might find an even more SPOOKY one for halloween,lol,


----------



## minnie

ummm *hides in corner*


----------



## colliemerles

but for now, its nice bottles of wine,


----------



## minnie

lol thats a christmas one!


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> lol thats a christmas one!


is it,???? i didnt notice, better put me specs on,


----------



## colliemerles

anybody else want a christmasy drink,


----------



## minnie

LOL best save that bottle for a bit only 9 weeks though, isn't it?


----------



## colliemerles

9 weeks,, i havent brought anything yet,!!!!!!


----------



## minnie

neither have i, well apart from a cat sofa anyway (!)


----------



## colliemerles

right off for a shower, chat to you tomorrow minnie, night night,xx


----------



## minnie

night xxx


----------



## Vixie

hello all is it to early for a drink lol


----------



## colliemerles

Vixie said:


> hello all is it to early for a drink lol


never to early,lol,


----------



## 3 red dogs

always time for a drink somewhere in the world Vixie!! *ick*


----------



## colliemerles

3 red dogs said:


> always time for a drink somewhere in the world Vixie!! *ick*


hahaha and you would know,being the expert,


----------



## 3 red dogs

colliemerles said:


> hahaha and you would know,being the expert,


pmsl, i'm not an expert hun, just overly qualified in my field! lmao


----------



## colliemerles

3 red dogs said:


> pmsl, i'm not an expert hun, just overly qualified in my field! lmao


and whats ya fav tipple then,


----------



## Vixie

well glad I'm not on my own needing a drinky LOL


----------



## colliemerles

Vixie said:


> well glad I'm not on my own needing a drinky LOL


we all need one i think,


----------



## 3 red dogs

i can deal with most things hun, except Gin, i hate that. But the voddie and coke, i'm a slave to that! lol


----------



## colliemerles

3 red dogs said:


> i can deal with most things hun, except Gin, i hate that. But the voddie and coke, i'm a slave to that! lol


one voddie and coke coming up,


----------



## 3 red dogs

colliemerles said:


> one voddie and coke coming up,


perfect hun, i love the way your ice cubes are all the same size...lol


----------



## colliemerles

3 red dogs said:


> perfect hun, i love the way your ice cubes are all the same size...lol


we serve food to, would you like to sample some,


----------



## minnie

i'll have some food please collie, i've been shopping today and spent goodness knows what but i don't think i actualy bought much :crying::skep::frown2:


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> i'll have some food please collie, i've been shopping today and spent goodness knows what but i don't think i actualy bought much :crying::skep::frown2:


aww minnie you poor thing, sit down and have a drink and i will get ya some grub,


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> aww minnie you poor thing, sit down and have a drink and i will get ya some grub,


yum yum thanks, i did get a halloween costume though :blush2:


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> yum yum thanks, i did get a halloween costume though :blush2:


what for you,!!!!!


----------



## minnie

LOL yes for me!:blush:


----------



## colliemerles

i have never been to a fancy dress,:sad::sad: i would love to go to a fancy dress party,


----------



## minnie

aww well i'm not looking foreward to it so your'e not missing much imo lol


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> aww well i'm not looking foreward to it so your'e not missing much imo lol


what you going as,


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> what you going as,


the female version of dracula help me LOL


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> the female version of dracula help me LOL


aww get someone to take your pic and show us,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> aww get someone to take your pic and show us,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:biggrin5::biggrin5:


lol i will if it don't break the camera lens :ciappa: sorry this one just made me laugh


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> lol i will if it don't break the camera lens :ciappa: sorry this one just made me laugh


hahaha yeah thats agooden,


----------



## minnie

:dita:rrr: :incazzato: LOL great! :yesnod:


----------



## colliemerles

hahahaha,lol, its quiet, are they all in that chatbox,


----------



## minnie

chat box is good LOL i'm going to get me tea now so speak later ok :yikes::ciappa:


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> chat box is good LOL i'm going to get me tea now so speak later ok :yikes::ciappa:


okey dokey, chat later,:001_tt2:


----------



## Vixie

so nwhats this chat box like then girls lol


----------



## colliemerles

Vixie said:


> so nwhats this chat box like then girls lol


at the top of the page see it,


----------



## Vixie

yep got a pm from Mark saying all about it, its very quick talking isnt it lol


----------



## colliemerles

Vixie said:


> yep got a pm from Mark saying all about it, its very quick talking isnt it lol


yep it sure is,


----------



## minnie

i'm back lol tea was interesting:yikes::ciappa:


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> i'm back lol tea was interesting:yikes::ciappa:


what was it then,


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> what was it then,


mashed potatoes and some vegitarian chicken LOL a bit odd:thumbdown::ciappa:


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> mashed potatoes and some vegitarian chicken LOL a bit odd:thumbdown::ciappa:


eeerr,hmmm sounds interesting,:huh:


----------



## minnie

yes.........interesting it was!:wink:


----------



## Vixie

nothing wrong with veggie chicken


----------



## minnie

Vixie said:


> nothing wrong with veggie chicken


not normaly but with my cooking:blush2::nonod:


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> not normaly but with my cooking:blush2::nonod:


ha ha I hate coocking and I'm not the best either lol


----------



## minnie

Vixie said:


> ha ha I hate coocking and I'm not the best either lol


you hate WHAT?


----------



## colliemerles

Vixie said:


> ha ha I hate coocking and I'm not the best either lol


you hate what,?????? coocking,!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont tell us anymore vixie, we really dont need to know,:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## Vixie

minnie said:


> you hate WHAT?





colliemerles said:


> you hate what,?????? coocking,!!!!!!!!!!!!! dont tell us anymore vixie, we really dont need to know,:yikes::yikes::yikes:


no idea what you are talking about it just says cooking  I have the power LOL


----------



## minnie

Vixie said:


> no idea what you are talking about it just says cooking  I have the power LOL


actualy youve spelt that 1 wrong too and it still says whatsit in mine !!


----------



## colliemerles

minnie said:


> actualy youve spelt that 1 wrong too !!


hahahaha that made me laugh,:laugh:


----------



## tashi

Evening all


----------



## minnie

evening, we're all a little hyper here lol how did you get on?


----------



## colliemerles

hello tashi, did you read vixie hates cocking,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> hello tashi, did you read vixie hates cocking,


 cooking yes c***ing no


----------



## minnie

Vixie said:


> cooking yes c***ing no


:ciappa: ok lets be sane for a moment.........ok moment over


----------



## colliemerles

Vixie said:


> ha ha I hate coocking and I'm not the best either lol


read this then vixie,,,,,:001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------



## minnie

colliemerles said:


> read this then vixie,,,,,:001_tongue::001_tongue:


yes and vixie edited it back to the mis spelt one after i had put it back on mine LOL i suppose it was better than what i changed it too lol do you need to borrow my dictionary?
:biggrin:


----------



## tashi

Dont know what to say Vixie but you do have four kids lol :blush:

and Morgan won his class :smile5::smile5:


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> Dont know what to say Vixie but you do have four kids lol :blush:
> 
> and Morgan won his class :smile5::smile5:


woo hoo morgan, :001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> Dont know what to say Vixie but you do have four kids lol :blush:
> 
> and Morgan won his class :smile5::smile5:


congrats:yikes::001_wub::thumbup::thumbup:Singing::lol::lol:


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> Dont know what to say Vixie but you do have four kids lol :blush:
> 
> and Morgan won his class :smile5::smile5:


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  stop getting me in trouble

well done Morgan


----------



## tashi

really really pleased with the lad he showed like a dream and when I think what he was like when he came back it made all the hard work worthwhile


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> really really pleased with the lad he showed like a dream and when I think what he was like when he came back it made all the hard work worthwhile


can you lay in bed tomorrow then, no more 4.30 get up,


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> really really pleased with the lad he showed like a dream and when I think what he was like when he came back it made all the hard work worthwhile


 aaah good he is as i've said gorgeous! 
i'm going to bed now byes and nightxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> can you lay in bed tomorrow then, no more 4.30 get up,


nope going to southampton tomorrow morning to have the Princess hip scored so am leaving here at 7am


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> aaah good he is as i've said gorgeous!
> i'm going to bed now byes and nightxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


bye and good night minnie

btw girls was sent a photo of me in my dress last Saturday night and it is OMG eat your heart out Arnie lol got bigger shoulders than him :sad:


----------



## colliemerles

tashi said:


> bye and good night minnie
> 
> btw girls was sent a photo of me in my dress last Saturday night and it is OMG eat your heart out Arnie lol got bigger shoulders than him :sad:


aww stop putting yourself down, your lovely ,with the best smile ever, i havent worn a dress for years, i would look pregnant size of my tummy,


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> bye and good night minnie
> 
> btw girls was sent a photo of me in my dress last Saturday night and it is OMG eat your heart out Arnie lol got bigger shoulders than him :sad:


I bet you look lovely, we always see the worst in ourselves


----------



## Vixie

night night minnie


----------



## colliemerles

night night minnie, and im off for a shower to, so chat to you all tomorrow, night night,xxxx


----------



## colliemerles

see nothing wrong with that picture dopey,!!!!!!!!!! look at your smiling face, its a fab pic,


----------



## tashi

colliemerles said:


> see nothing wrong with that picture dopey,!!!!!!!!!! look at your smiling face, its a fab pic,


but look at those shoulders :yikes:


----------



## Vixie

its a great pic, lovely dress, your shoulders dont look like Arnie at all


----------



## minnie

aah good evening


----------



## tashi

Evening Minnie how are you


----------



## minnie

evening tashi, i'm dead and a half but i'm ok  you?


----------



## tashi

yep not bad ta have been missing you lately, hows the job - did you get my email :blush2:


----------



## minnie

i did get your emailhmy: and the new job is most interesting, snakes can't half poo:huh:


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> i did get your emailhmy: and the new job is most interesting, snakes can't half poo:huh:


tinytashi has now asked for a snake she has fallen in love with Casper the corn snake in College


----------



## minnie

tashi said:


> tinytashi has now asked for a snake she has fallen in love with Casper the corn snake in College


you know you want one (or 6)  they are a bit of a pain to clean out, they have 11 that aren't poisonous that i'm allowed to do lol but theyre realy nice!


----------



## colliemerles

evening all,my daughter has a snake, a pastel boa,:yikes: im not to keen on them to be honest,


----------



## tashi

minnie said:


> you know you want one (or 6)  they are a bit of a pain to clean out, they have 11 that aren't poisonous that i'm allowed to do lol but theyre realy nice!


Got enough to do with the dogs without snakes as well and I know she wouldnt stop at one lol


----------



## minnie

evening collie!


----------



## colliemerles

evening minnie, evening tashi,


----------



## tashi

evening collie


----------



## colliemerles

you had a busy week then ladies,


----------



## Snipez

nothings changed... it still stinks in here!!!!


----------



## tashi

yep cleaners went on strike due to the bar being open 24/7


----------



## pinkbutterflys

never posted in here so HELLO


----------



## Vixie

hello there  what drink can I get you?


----------



## Barney

Vixie said:


> hello there  what drink can I get you?


i will av a lager the service is shite,i been waiting nearly a month


----------



## tashi

Barney said:


> i will av a lager the service is shite,i been waiting nearly a month


well the lager is flat is was 'pulled' when you were asked cant help it if you are out driving buses


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> well the lager is flat is was 'pulled' when you were asked cant help it if you are out driving buses


u tel him tashi its always someones else fault acording to him


----------



## Barney

tashi said:


> well the lager is flat is was 'pulled' when you were asked cant help it if you are out driving buses


so in this bar they know what i want before i order it now thats quality staff


----------



## Guest

Barney said:


> so in this bar they know what i want before i order it now thats quality staff


h gawdddddddddddddddd


----------



## Vixie

this place has been closed for refurbishment but is now up and running and the free drinks are a flowing, feel free to join me in a forum drink and a right laugh when you have the time or if you have been very naughty lol


----------



## Vixie

do you think I will have enough alcohol for us all


----------



## 3 red dogs

good to see the Stella has been delivered this morning to.
Took me ages to unload that lot!


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> this place has been closed for refurbishment but is now up and running and the free drinks are a flowing, feel free to join me in a forum drink and a right laugh when you have the time or if you have been very naughty lol


shecan PULL ME a pint anytime:thumbup:


----------



## 3 red dogs

blimey, JANICE wasn't herew last night i guess, we still got loads of wine!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> blimey, JANICE wasn't herew last night i guess, we still got loads of wine!
> View attachment 15390


no vody left........................


----------



## Vixie

ha ha I had to hide a stash out the back or all the wine would have been gone lol


----------



## Vixie

borderer said:


> no vody left........................


nah we just had a delivery


----------



## 3 red dogs

borderer said:


> no vody left........................


new shipment just arriving bordy.. don't panic!


----------



## Guest

3 red dogs said:


> new shipment just arriving bordy.. don't panic!
> View attachment 15391


have to panick when your about:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## Vixie

any one want to dance pmsl :lol:


----------



## 3 red dogs

borderer said:


> have to panick when your about:thumbup1::thumbup1:


lmao you say the nicest things mate! lol


----------



## Guest

Vixie said:


> any one want to dance pmsl :lol:


ha ha conga


----------



## Vixie

borderer said:


> ha ha conga


dont they just make you want to go and boogie the night away


----------



## Rach

Vixie said:


> dont they just make you want to go and boogie the night away


Pick the Tashi girls up on your way and we will hit the town


----------



## Vixie

Rach said:


> Pick the Tashi girls up on your way and we will hit the town


ha ha you got it, where are we going first


----------



## Rach

Vixie said:


> ha ha you got it, where are we going first


To pick Sal up, few drinks here then into Cardiff town, Curry on way home then fall home to mine


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> To pick Sal up, few drinks here then into Cardiff town, Curry on way home then fall home to mine


Listen with a leg the size mine is tonight I would be on crutches


----------



## Rach

tashi said:


> Listen with a leg the size mine is tonight I would be on crutches


We will carry you


----------



## Vixie

Rach said:


> To pick Sal up, few drinks here then into Cardiff town, Curry on way home then fall home to mine


sounds good to me as long as I can have chips or pizza instead of curry lol



tashi said:


> Listen with a leg the size mine is tonight I would be on crutches


we can "borrow" a wheel chair from the hospital 


Rach said:


> We will carry you


will will get her there anyway we can


----------



## tashi

It is a really poorly leggie, cant believe i hit it as hard as I did last night


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> It is a really poorly leggie, cant believe i hit it as hard as I did last night


keep it elevated and rest it as much as possible which knowing you wont be for long  hope it heals quickly xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

I'll Bring me Wheelbarrow, we'll cart her about in that!


----------



## Rach

tashi said:


> It is a really poorly leggie, cant believe i hit it as hard as I did last night


Didn't help you running around the ring who knows how many times today


----------



## tashi

Rach said:


> Didn't help you running around the ring who knows how many times today


Bit unavoidable lol it was the running between the two breeds that really did it


----------



## colliemerles

anyone fancy a glass of something,


----------



## 3 red dogs

i fancy a nice extra cold pint of Guinness hun


----------



## colliemerles

would you like some food to go with that,


----------



## marion..d

could just eat some king prawns with a martini thank you


----------



## 3 red dogs

no thanks hun, just had kebab need the Guinness to put the fire out!


----------



## colliemerles

3 red dogs said:


> no thanks hun, just had kebab need the Guinness to put the fire out!


here ya go mate,


----------



## marion..d

guinness and lime is sooo nice.....


----------



## Vixie

oh yes please some baileys and a cream egg please but not in the same glass lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

Vixie said:


> oh yes please some baileys and a cream egg please but not in the same glass lol


Funny you should mention them there cream eggs, just sent Hormonal Kevin (No1 Son) over the shop to get some!!!


----------



## Vixie

marion..d said:


> could just eat some king prawns with a martini thank you


here you go


----------



## Vixie

3 red dogs said:


> Funny you should mention them there cream eggs, just sent Hormonal Kevin (No1 Son) over the shop to get some!!!


ha ha hormonal Kevin 

I just bought some as well 2 for 75p in spar lol yum yum


----------



## colliemerles

baileys for you vixe,


----------



## tashi

Vixie said:


> ha ha hormonal Kevin
> 
> I just bought some as well 2 for 75p in spar lol yum yum


Hope one of those is for me :biggrin:


----------



## pugsley Adams

I could sure use a Baileys and banana liq with milk on ice, oh and that is to drop for,lol! wound up on the floor for pete's sake!


----------



## suzy93074

I would like a large glass of Baileys with plenty of ice pleasexx


----------



## colliemerles

plenty of baileys for all,


----------



## Vixie

colliemerles said:


> baileys for you vixe,


ooooooooo thank you that will go down a treat 



tashi said:


> Hope one of those is for me :biggrin:


of course  just popped out and got enough for us all


----------



## 3 red dogs

canny find a clean glass here today, so necking voddie and coke outta the can!!
That Guinness is going down well thou collie, can i have another one please.


----------



## pugsley Adams

colliemerles said:


> plenty of baileys for all,





suzy93074 said:


> I would like a large glass of Baileys with plenty of ice pleasexx


right you are, love the pic great taste ladies,lol!


----------



## marion..d

Vixie said:


> here you go


yum thank you.....gotta go get a martini now.........me prawns are froze though lol


----------



## Vixie

How is the pup Tashi, was he OK in the car on the way home?


----------



## tashi

Vixie said:


> How is the pup Tashi, was he OK in the car on the way home?


absolutely fantastic you will love them he looks like the sheep (only black) off wallace and grommit


----------



## colliemerles

here ya go red, nice and cold,


----------



## 3 red dogs

tashi said:


> absolutely fantastic you will love them he looks like the sheep (only black) off wallace and grommit


Hmmm i wonder whos playing the parts of Wallace and grommit!!!


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> absolutely fantastic you will love them he looks like the sheep (only black) off wallace and grommit


you mean like the one in my avatar lol  I'm going to come over and sneak a cuddle off your new pups one day :biggrin:


----------



## 3 red dogs

colliemerles said:


> here ya go red, nice and cold,


thx darling, perfectly poured if i might say so


----------



## tashi

3 red dogs said:


> Hmmm i wonder whos playing the parts of Wallace and grommit!!!











just for you red


----------



## Vixie

tashi said:


> View attachment 15763
> 
> 
> just for you red


thats it I want him 
NOW


----------



## 3 red dogs

Good Grief Tashi!
I see wat you mean about being like Shawn The Sheep!!!
Does he bark or Baaaa lol
Thats some interesting looking dog!!!


----------



## kellybaker

Hi all how are we all doing this evening?


----------



## tashi

Vixie said:


> thats it I want him
> NOW


here is one growed up









and a white one


----------



## Vixie

they are stunning arent they, I want one but dont think I could manage their coats


----------



## Vixie

kellybaker said:


> Hi all how are we all doing this evening?


full of cold but drinking through that problem lol how are you?


----------



## kellybaker

good thanks, just sitting in the lounge watching hubby and son play mario karts on the wii


----------



## Vixie

my OH is on the xbox and listening to music, I don't get a looking with the telly these days lol


----------



## kellybaker

If guitar heros was on then I would be on it but I get bored with mario karts


----------



## tashi

OK for those of you who wish to go on a pub crawl this evening have found the original pet forum bar


----------



## Guest

Does that mean i can drink in all 3 bars and no one will notice what an alcoholic i have become 

I like this one, the drinks are free. Red keeps making me "pay" for stuff in his bar


----------



## tashi

rainy said:


> Does that mean i can drink in all 3 bars and no one will notice what an alcoholic i have become
> 
> I like this one, the drinks are free. Red keeps making me "pay" for stuff in his bar


Yep you can drink in all three if you want but we have an entertainment license here as well - vixie goes poll dancing as does Collie when she is here lol


----------



## Guest

tashi said:


> Yep you can drink in all three if you want but we have an entertainment license here as well - vixie goes poll dancing as does Collie when she is here lol


Ahhh it's THAT sort of club is it. I should fit right in with my tassels then


----------



## tashi

rainy said:


> Ahhh it's THAT sort of club is it. I should fit right in with my tassels then


You definately will lol


----------



## Guest

rainy said:


> Does that mean i can drink in all 3 bars and no one will notice what an alcoholic i have become
> 
> I like this one, the drinks are free. Red keeps making me "pay" for stuff in his bar


Well I'm going on a pub crawl Rainy!!! you joining me?? Infactg the more the merrier!! Anyine else up for it?


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well I'm going on a pub crawl Rainy!!! you joining me?? Infactg the more the merrier!! Anyine else up for it?


I started in Reds at lunchtime with half a jug of Pimms. Hoping for some free champagne in this place (as it's a re launch ) and i hear there is a party in the other one


----------



## Guest

Erro!

Does reds serve seaweed frappes?

Sammy


----------



## Guest

minni girl said:


> Erro!
> 
> Does reds serve seaweed frappes?
> 
> Sammy


Anything for you. Did you check out my new haircut


----------



## minnie

Oh heck... its been a while... is the bar still open..?


----------



## tashi

Well done that 'girl' found the bar


----------



## Jenny1966

takes a bow


----------



## MoggyBaby

tashi said:


> Well done that 'girl' found the bar


Worrying isin't it........ :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jenny1966

I tell ya I'm wasted in this place!! :dita: 



wasted as in to good, not drunk!!


----------



## MollyMilo

This party has been going a Long time


----------



## Jenny1966

It would take forever to read through it


----------



## Jiskefet

This place has been closed so long it's smelling llike an old rag.....

Will someone please open the windows and let some fresh air in????


----------



## tashi

This is one thread that is well worth taking some time to read through, some real characters used to frequent the bar, lots of pole dancing etc. had some real good times and some sad times here, shame it went unused for so long


----------



## JANICE199

*For those with a hangover.*


----------



## Pointermum

Bookmarking so i can have a read through :lol:


----------



## colliemerles

_wow, havent been in here for years, brings back memories._


----------



## JANICE199

colliemerles said:


> _wow, havent been in here for years, brings back memories._


*Now you are here, can you make the teas and coffees please. *


----------



## colliemerles

_hot drinks here folks.._


----------



## Tigerneko

Can I join? It looks like fun, nice to see a piece of PF history revived


----------



## simplysardonic

JANICE199 said:


> *For those with a hangover.*


Can I have the veggie option please


----------



## JANICE199

simplysardonic said:


> Can I have the veggie option please


*Sorry for the delay, i've been rushed off of my feet.
*


----------



## Tigerneko

Hey SS, i'll take the meat if you want the tomatoes and mushrooms 

and we can have an egg each


----------



## loubyfrog

"Open 24/7" 

"Free drinks" 

Ive a feeling i'm gonna like the naughty step bar and club!!


----------



## Jiskefet

JANICE199 said:


> *For those with a hangover.*


For those without a hangover, too, please......

I am all out of eggs, hubby did the shopping by himself, yesterday, due to my being ill, and he forgot the eggs......


----------



## Jiskefet

Could we make this a section of the forum instead of a single thread?

That way we can start a special party every now and then.....

Please, mods, can we have a VIP room/bar/club to party????
And could you add a bed and breakfast facility, too....


----------



## simplysardonic

Tigerneko said:


> Hey SS, i'll take the meat if you want the tomatoes and mushrooms
> 
> and we can have an egg each


Sounds like a plan, I'll have extra mushrooms as well :001_tt1:


----------



## Guest

JANICE199 said:


> *For those with a hangover.*


Wheres the fried bread?!?!?!


----------



## canuckjill

I need a beer or 3, maybe 1/2 dozen.....ummm yep


----------



## Guest

canuckjill said:


> I need a beer or 3, maybe 1/2 dozen.....ummm yep


Bud, or Jack Daniels or Captain Morgan here if you want it hon!!!


----------



## lymorelynn

Just dropping in for a nightcap - any Bailey's going?


----------



## MoggyBaby

Well ladies, its that time in the afternoon....

Anyway fancy joining me for a spot of Afternoon Tea?










I've even got a pianist to make the occasion a bit more special.


----------



## simplysardonic

MoggyBaby said:


> Well ladies, its that time in the afternoon....
> 
> Anyway fancy joining me for a spot of Afternoon Tea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've even got a pianist to make the occasion a bit more special.


Awww you even cut the crusts off for us :001_wub: (& I mean the sandwiches, not Liberace )


----------



## MoggyBaby

simplysardonic said:


> Awww you even cut the crusts off for us :001_wub: (& I mean the sandwiches, not Liberace )


But of course!!!  You have to do these things propers you know!!! :yesnod:


----------



## tashi

In the bar having a pint of Pernod and black and drinking to my friend who I visited in hospital tonight, one of the most upbeat people I have ever known ! Yesterday she had a radical hysterectomy as she has cervical cancer, today they have informed her that they took away her pelvic nodes but now think they have found more in ones they haven't removed. She has been my drinking buddy for many years, with her attitude tonight she s to be my drinking buddy for many years to come - she intends to kick cancers a**e even though she may have to go through yet more surgery !

Love you Amy xxxxx


----------



## simplysardonic

tashi said:


> In the bar having a pint of Pernod and black and drinking to my friend who I visited in hospital tonight, one of the most upbeat people I have ever known ! Yesterday she had a radical hysterectomy as she has cervical cancer, today they have informed her that they took away her pelvic nodes but now think they have found more in ones they haven't removed. She has been my drinking buddy for many years, with her attitude tonight she s to be my drinking buddy for many years to come - she intends to kick cancers a**e even though she may have to go through yet more surgery !
> 
> Love you Amy xxxxx


Hope your friend has a speedy recovery.

*Raises a mug of tea (got nothing stronger in!) to Tashi's friend*


----------



## tashi

simplysardonic said:


> Hope your friend has a speedy recovery.
> 
> *Raises a mug of tea (got nothing stronger in!) to Tashi's friend*


Thank you I hope she does too, been a real good friend to me. Youngest daughter calls her Mummy2 lol


----------



## Jiskefet

How is your friend, Tashi, did she get the results yet?

I guess they did a sentinel node procedure to assess if she had metastases.
That way they do not need to take away lots of lymph nodes if the ones closest to the tumour (the sentinel nodes) are not affected.

They will probably have decided on the further treatment plan based on the pathology results by now.

I wish her - and you - lots of strength.
But do help her realize she is very lucky she didn't get this 10 years ago, treatment options are so much more advanced, nowadays, her chance of recovery is so very much higher than it used to be.
And being positive and having the support of good friends DOES help!!!!

I am about to get myself a glass of wine, and I will drink to your friendship and a full recovery for your friend.


----------



## tashi

Jiskefet said:


> How is your friend, Tashi, did she get the results yet?
> 
> I guess they did a sentinel node procedure to assess if she had metastases.
> That way they do not need to take away lots of lymph nodes if the ones closest to the tumour (the sentinel nodes) are not affected.
> 
> They will probably have decided on the further treatment plan based on the pathology results by now.
> 
> I wish her - and you - lots of strength.
> But do help her realize she is very lucky she didn't get this 10 years ago, treatment options are so much more advanced, nowadays, her chance of recovery is so very much higher than it used to be.
> And being positive and having the support of good friends DOES help!!!!
> 
> I am about to get myself a glass of wine, and I will drink to your friendship and a full recovery for your friend.


She came home today to get some rest, I am going up to see her this week to catch up on results etc. She is a very special friend to me we have the sort of sisterly relationship you wish you had with your own sister (if that makes sense). She takes nothing for granted but is also not ever going to give up fighting, she cannot wait until we crack open a bottle of baileys and like the big kids we are have a 'sleepover' lol

So my wonderful friend tonight in your honour (and also to celebrate young Kevin's reserve best in show today) I am going to have a large Baileys x

Thank you for asking.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Raising my glass of wine to you and Amy Tashi!!!! From what you have said about Amy's awesome character and determination Tashi, I reckon the two of you will be sinking more than a few jars here in the bar for a good few years to come.

Wishing Amy all the best and sending you some hugs for your bravery.


----------



## Luz

MoggyBaby said:


> Well ladies, its that time in the afternoon....
> 
> Anyway fancy joining me for a spot of Afternoon Tea?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've even got a pianist to make the occasion a bit more special.


Oh Mogs, I just knew tea at your house would be like that! So stylish!


----------



## Jenny1966

Luz said:


> Oh Mogs, I just knew tea at your house would be like that! *So stylish*!


Shame the same can't be said for MB herself!


----------



## peskinxbi4

hope you have a lovely time vixie dont get to drunk,,lol,


----------



## Jiskefet

My goodness, no-one has been here for months...
I threw open all the windows, but I could do with some help clearing out all this dust, so we can drop in for drinkies again some time soon.....


----------



## Jiskefet

I checked the beer tap....










It's working alright...


----------



## Mr Gizmo

I'm in. :w00t:


----------



## Jiskefet

Anyone else?

A red wine for me, please.....


----------



## Jonescat

I've just popped in for a swift half on the way home....didn't know this place was here. Thought it looked friendly and worth a look.


----------



## Jiskefet

We have cider in the fridge, too.
No draft cider at the moment, unfortunately.


----------



## Valanita

Only just discovered this hostelry, but I guess it's now closing time. I'll pop back tomorrow.
Good night landlord.:thumbsup:


----------



## K9Steve

How did I forget about this thread?  I think I'll have some of that "orange juice" you were offering a little bit ago.


----------



## tashi

Valanita said:


> Only just discovered this hostelry, but I guess it's now closing time. I'll pop back tomorrow.
> Good night landlord.:thumbsup:


This one never closes  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## tincan

It may never close Tashi  but it sure is deserted at this minute .. mind you we are midweek teetotallers (sp) .... perhaps ...


----------



## tashi

I am cleaning the shelves and sorting out the optics before going to walk all the dogs


----------



## tincan

tashi said:


> I am cleaning the shelves and sorting out the optics before going to walk all the dogs


No No No ... Rule number 1 .... Walk your dogs , then clean up in here later , enjoy your walk ....


----------



## K9Steve

Does anyone have a good recipe on how to make an Australian A$$ Kicker? I can't seem to get mine to work out right!


----------



## paddyjulie

Off out for a meal and a few drinks for the OH's birthday , it's about time this bar opened for some fun


----------



## cheekyscrip

paddyjulie said:


> Off out for a meal and a few drinks for the OH's birthday , it's about time this bar opened for some fun


I can sure do with someof your gin ..tonic and some rocks..


----------



## paddyjulie

cheekyscrip said:


> I can sure do with someof your gin ..tonic and some rocks..


Pointless as a sticky ....

Not your comment I will add ..you lovely person xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moggiemum

cant believe i never been here, im on coffee to stop eyelids drooping , but i ll have a toast to "no bad news" all round

i'll be back for something stronger another time lol,


----------



## paddyjulie

moggiemum said:


> cant believe i never been here, im on coffee to stop eyelids drooping , but i ll have a toast to "no bad news" all round
> 
> i'll be back for something stronger another time lol,


Gin ..I'll have a gin, I was going to offer the nuts in the bowl on the bar , but .

Eughhhhhhjjj. 
No better not !


----------



## moggiemum

speaking of nuts ...........watever happened to mr majick ,he was a hoot, but a wee nut all the same, i could check his profile but too lazy

i prefer cashews myself , getting a bit long in the tooth now

jimmeny cricket i just re-read and hehehe , didnt realise it was that kinda naughty, lol , are they chippendales oh dont , bf s here lol ,


----------



## cheekyscrip

moggiemum said:


> speaking of nuts ...........watever happened to mr majick ,he was a hoot, but a wee nut all the same, i could check his profile but too lazy
> 
> i prefer cashews myself , getting a bit long in the tooth now
> 
> jimmeny cricket i just re-read and hehehe , didnt realise it was that kinda naughty, lol , are they chippendales oh dont , bf s here lol ,


as to Mr Majick.. I think genie is back in the bottle....

hey..time to uncork some!


----------



## moggiemum

i gotta go chemist cosyou reminded, just something for the weekend sir:blushing:

naa just my pills

ill have a skittles vodka ,easy on the vodka, heavy on the skittles yumyum, when i return

back later


----------



## Jonescat

Where's the jukebox? Ah here we go....Saturday Night!..perfect...
Pint of the black stuff if I may...


----------



## paddyjulie

Jonescat said:


> Where's the jukebox? Ah here we go....Saturday Night!..perfect...
> Pint of the black stuff if I may...


Mmmm I'll have one too , if that's ok ?

Ahhhhhh lovely


----------



## Mirx3

I've come to join the fun !


----------



## paddyjulie

Mirx3 said:


> I've come to join the fun !


Bit quite at the moment, we need to get dancing on them tables


----------



## Mirx3




----------



## Guest

paddyjulie said:


> Bit quite at the moment, we need to get dancing on them tables


[youtube_browser]2-4cXdLxRQ0[/youtube_browser]

It was the original version (but i love the Bill Bailey one) and it was in my yoof, but i remember a barful of us getting kicked out when someone put this on and it all kicked off...
:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

Mirx3 said:


>


oh my mirx i did gasp


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> oh my mirx i did gasp


did it's job  lol


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]2-4cXdLxRQ0[/youtube_browser]
> 
> It was the original version (but i love the Bill Bailey one) and it was in my yoof, but i remember a barful of us getting kicked out when someone put this on and it all kicked off...
> :lol:


bl00dy brilliant , love it, did anyone else my age hear a bit of Trumpton in there?

the deliverance-great
sitar player-brilliant
bill bailey-bl00dy brilliant
and homer simpson -get a room


----------



## Jonescat

Shall we have another round then? I need some more courage before I dance on the tables.


----------



## moggiemum

im playing catch up im still on tea and carrot cake, cosy, but you dance away jonesy  , oh and stick the kettle on for us,

anyone for a slice? its got cream in the middle:yesnod:


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> bl00dy brilliant , love it, did anyone else my age hear a bit of Trumpton in there?


Just for you MM...

[youtube_browser]_2TKuh9yoSY[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

hehehe id have loved to have been operating that wind machine

have you been to see him live?

i ve seen Al the pub landlord, about 10yrs ago - brill


----------



## Mirx3

Ok I find this extremely funny... some of you may not LOL

Yes, I do have that kind of sense of humour lol 

Sorry in advance! I was watching That 70's show.

[YOUTUBE_BROWSER]hXqksVCD_hM[/YOUTUBE_BROWSER]


----------



## moggiemum

tang bf has just enlightened me:blushing:lol, i love her voice

i ve never watched it before, will now thoughfunnee


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> tang bf has just enlightened me:blushing:lol, i love her voice


tang is a a powdered orange breakfast drink in America, as well as something ... uh else nicknamed that lol


----------



## moggiemum

very refreshing , where do you watch the 70's show?, i dont have sky


----------



## tincan

Kin'ell an 83yr old farmer asked if he could wink at me  Bless him , how could I deny him that  I could not get him off me at the barn dance ...... I am most certainly not the next Anna Nicole Smith ..... :001_tt2:


----------



## moggiemum

wot a gent  he did take the surprise out of it though

i have a poem that a very elderly gent composed for me in my younger days in the shop where i worked, so sweet and gallant and he gave me a picture of his cat too whom he loved dearly. lovely man


----------



## tincan

moggiemum said:


> wot a gent  he did take the surprise out of it though
> 
> i have a poem that a very elderly gent composed for me in my younger days in the shop where i worked, so sweet and gallant and he gave me a picture of his cat too whom he loved dearly. lovely man


I aint young my love .... i'm 52 nearly ....... he was sweet kind of .... O/H was laughing his head off .... it was not that funny ..... well not for me anyway  he had a vice like grip  and stunk like a cowshed.... Is this what my life has been reduced to


----------



## moggiemum

ooee not too keen on the vice like grip , maybe he didnt want to fall over,

i hope you have sweet dreams , think rainbows, sunsets kittens,sunny fresh medows, anything, lol x


----------



## K9Steve

You can tell when older ladies have more than a few drinks! It must be something they see in the bottom of their glasses or mugs. For some reason, every time I go into a bar or a pub, women at least 62 years of age and with more make-up pasted on them like car fender full of putty, seem attracted to me! Even a couple of them have promised to give me a good time.

Saturday night, my male friend and male relatives decided to go to this one bar. While we were sitting, drinking our beers, talking away about the football game that was on the wide-screen tv, when such ladies again approached me. Little to any of our acknowledgement, a few of our mothers were in the backroom and playing cards and drinking beer. 

As I was kindly telling these ladies that I have a girlfriend, I heard this woman say, "Sally, Theresa, and Carol! Keep your hands off my son!", so one of the ladies backs to the one side to where I can see it was my mother! hmy:

Needless to say, I was embarrassed while my male friends and male relatives were laughing their butts off. :blushing: However, I got the last laugh, because my aunts and some of their friends who happen to be a few of my male friends' mothers grabbed them like they were little boys, caught in somewhere they weren't supposed to be. :lol: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

